# 'The Perilous (Chapter I, II, III, IV)



## UniversalMonster (Oct 31, 2004)

Over the last week or so, the entire group of you have been contacted individually by couriers in the employ of the Grand Guild of Weavers. The offer came wrapped in a scroll, and each was handed over along with a polished amethyst (each worth 100 gp).

As the offer so reads; 

"To those who receive these presents, greetings,
   You are hereby invited to the guild-chambers of the great Thread-master Polixarchus IX on the seventh day of this month to hear an important and lucrative proposal. Those who come to hear Polixarchus' offer shall receive double again the jewels you have now been bestowed. Those who upon hearing the master out, deign to accept his offer will be rewarded beyond measure. 

Given under my hand on this day, 1st Ambermoon. 

Regards, 
Phinea Nepenthe, scribe, Weavers Guild"

So now, here it is, on the 7th Ambermoon. You have all arrived near the  Weaver's Hall but have not yet gone inside. There are 6 of you. 

You can introduce yourselves to one another now if you like.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 31, 2004)

"Good morning all!!  My name is Liliana and who might you all be called?  I see that you have also been invited to hear out Thread-Master Polixarchus IX.  I am looking forward to listening to what he has to say and quite frankly I hope there will be a lot of danger and even more wealth.  It has been sometime since I have decimated an army and blown up some random monsters.  It will be good to actually be doing something since the long, boring, endless training exercise I have recently been though.  Don't get me wrong, the training masters are very good at their craft, but how many times do they need to see me fry some goblins, after the 40th time it is just not fun or exciting anymore."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 31, 2004)

*Thane, the very, very tall human weapon's locker...*

A very tall man in impeccably polished studded leather steps up to you. At your mention of _decimating armies _ and _frying goblins _ he winces. Still, he sticks out his hand.

"Thane. Nice to meet you Ms. Lilliana. I'm not so sure you should be boasting about estinguisishing the lives of goblins... though I don't hold them in high reguard they, and... _orcs... _ seem to be accepted as local citizens."

OOC: Though Thane speaks the same language as you do, his accent marks him as a foreigner.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 31, 2004)

From the shadows a pair of bright green eyes watched, observing the scene before it, noting the people and the lay of the terrain. Silent as darkness he moved, muscles rippling beneath his skin as he rubbed the amethyst and emerged from his concealment and into the street.

After following the tall man in the polished leather to the outskirts of Windfall Sher Farid had been at first reluctant to enter the settlement lest he be recognised by some stray merchant from the desert tribes. Eventually though he had entered, rediscoverying the practice of human custom until now he stood forth tall, sleek and athletic. 

He was wearing a simple outfit today, civilian wear rather than the chain shirt he kept in his lair in  the cliffs above the river. His dusky complexion invoked the golden sheen of the sands and his bright green eyes the rivers cool depths.

"I am Sher Farid" he purred "do any of you know anything of Thread-Master Polixarchus IX?"


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 31, 2004)

Although none of you have actually met Polixarchus, a couple of you may know something about him. 


_Belok ... Knowledge(local) :result: 18. 
Thane ... Knowledge(nobility) :result: 13._

Belok recalls that Polixarchus' IX is known for throwing excusive parties, gambling, and has an amazing villa somewhere in the gated nobles quarter of Windfall. He thinks Polixarchus is probably fairly rich. 

Thane can recall that Polixarchus is a minor noble who sponsors the weavers guild.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 31, 2004)

*Thane*

Turns to the rather striking man who has just approached and arches an eyebrow. 

"Well met, Sher Farid. Polixarchus is a minor noble with interests in this guild." He pauses "...I must admit that I'm fairly curious as to what the Weaver's Guild could want with us though. The manner of contact leaves me with a foul taste in my mouth. Were I you, I'd be on my gaurd." Turning to Liliana, "You as well."

Thane turns and begins to walk a short circuit of the room. _Spot/Seach check & description please_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2004)

*Belok Rustwater Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

A towering humanoid strides up to the assembled company a huge glaive marked with use craddled in the crook of his arm. His gear is worn, but well maintained. A broad hat shields his face from the sun. He speaks with surprising softness for one so large. "Good day, I am Belok of the Rustwater clan. Does anyone know what the job is yet? I've heard a bit of Polixarchus IX. He is known for throwing exclusive parties, gambling, and has an amazing villa somewhere in the gated nobles quarter of Windfall. I expect the little baubles he sent out are to him like copper pieces to most."  

ooc: Does Belok recognise the names of the others.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2004)

*Phelen*

You all notice a cheery, short, almost 10 year old boy step out from behind the giant in front.  "Hi, I'm Phelen" with a smile plastered all over his face.  A sling is wrapped around his wris and you see a finely worked platinum ring glisten as he waves.  "I would guess he has problems that need some fixing, either that or the challenge of making a table height for him (pointing at Belok) and me." Pelen smiles back to Thane's question.

OOC: Color ok for everyone?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 31, 2004)

*Thane, the 7-foot tall weapon's locker*

Thane walks over over to greet the others and extends a hand to Belok and Phelen; pausing to give Belok an appraising look before speaking. "Good day to you both..." You get the distinct impression that he's not used to meeting anyone who could look him eye-to-eye before. 

"I don't believe any of us knows exactly why we're here today. And from the look of things..." He pauses to take in everyone, "We're not here to be consulted about fabrics or the best manner or manufacturing a finished throw-rug."

"Do you suppose they'll summon us soon?" Once again he glaces at Belok, as though idly facinated before resuming his circuit of the room. 

"Phelen..." Thane frowns, "Shouldn't you be in school today?" He appears totally sincere.


----------



## drdevoid (Oct 31, 2004)

*enter Delmar*

Delmar Blisterborn takes an appraising look at the assembled. He seems slightly off-put by the height of the assembled (mostly having to crane his neck), but can't help but suppress a warm smile at Phelen.

"Aye, Master Thane, it appears more and more like this Polixarchus assembled a group with equal skill in battle and negotiation. This tells me too little to speculate. My name is Delmar Blisterborn and I bring you tidings of Pelor's warmth and health. 

From the tone of the invitation, I'd gather our potential benefactor appreciates a certain formality, this is probably just proper delay before a grand entrance. A light shall be shone on this issue soon enough, I imagine. 

Hmmm, Have any of you seen any food?"

He turns to Liliana, "Incidentally, ma lady, I have found that goblin in this parts are much better grilled than fried. Unless you were speaking metaphorically... in which case they are better sauteed."


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2004)

*Phelen*

"Well, I didn't stay in school when I was 20 and i doubt I'd stay there now"  craning his neck to look at Thane.  "Food would be really good!" nodding over to the sun worshiper.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 31, 2004)

drdevoid said:
			
		

> He turns to Liliana, "Incidentally, ma lady, I have found that goblin in this parts are much better grilled than fried. Unless you were speaking metaphorically... in which case they are better sauteed."




"You due seem to have gotten my drift, Delmar is it, and I will be glad to prepare them anyway you like; fried, frozen or just melted off thier bones.  I am at your disposal."

Adressing everyone else, "I have not heard of this Polixarchus but from what you fellows have mentioned, he might just be bored and looking for some sport or he has a rvial that needs to be taken out.  Either way as long as I get to destroy something I am all for it.  This waiting mind you is getting increasingly boring, and when I get bored it is not a pretty site."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 31, 2004)

Thane nods his greetings at Delmar, clearly respectful of his lifelong devotion to the Sun god.

Turning to Phelen and kneeling down so as to look him in the eye, "You'd do well to go to school and stop fooling around sonny. Many men have found the beginnings of greatness beneath a school-master's watchful eye. Besides," he straightens up. "...schooling will teach you a modicum of disipline, and Disipline can save your life." He pauses before continuing and you get the impression that he's reliving a memory. When he continues you have to strain to hear him. "Metaphorically or literally..."

Snapping out of his reverie; "I'm not particularly hungry at the moment, but I could use a nice cup of water... maybe with some ice and a bit of lemon."

Thane stands agape at Liliana's casual comments about wanton destruction and destruction of goblins. He recovers, and watches her warily.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2004)

*Phelen*

"Sonny? I'm 40 years old sir and you look nothing like either my mom or dad.  I guess it's possible that you're my uncle, never met my uncle." He says with obvious playfulness.  "Dicipline, now there is something I guess I should find but for some reason the general store is always sold out." Phelen finishes up with a shrug and the smile widens a little bit.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 31, 2004)

Suddenly, the doors to the weavers hall open slightly and a gnome dressed in elaborate silks and wearing a feathered ornamental turban appears. 

"Ah. Welcome, friends." he says with a slightly disappointed look. He takes out a scroll and begins checking it. 

"There are only six of you? Hmm. I suppose someone may be late.. Ok. Fine. My name is Phinea, and I shall be guiding your visit. Please come in." He shakes his scroll a little to keep it from rolling back up. It seems to contain a long list of names. 

A human dressed in a simple tan tunic pushes open the second door from inside and you are then gestured inside. Phinea takes the lead, and the end of the line is the other servant who opened the door. 

The weavers hall is furnished with tasteful and opulent carpets- each depicting intertwining and interleaved designs of knotwork and intricate geometric patterns. The walls are hung with polished brass lamps and woven tapestries or decorative wall-hangings. At regular intervals there are windows. 

You are directed through a long spacious hallway, past numerous side hallways, and finally down a short flight of steps and through a long gallery of interesting woven carpets and tapestries. At last you reach a door decorated with the seal of the weavers guild. Phinea stops the group. 

"now, before I direct you in to see the thread-master are there any questions?"


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 31, 2004)

There is not much to go on about the Thread-Master except to beleive that he has some degree of influence and connection in and about Windfall. The group he has fallen in beside seems to be a most interesting motley crew - ranging from giants to madmen, mischief makers and disciples of the gods. 

"_Goblin is too greasy_" he says idlely, an passing comment, before stepping up to follow the gnome into the Guildhall. As he goes he scans the halls from floor to ceiling noting the presence of people, especially guards and of doors and windows. His nostrils take in the scents and his ears listen for sounds beyond those of usual commerce

Finally reaching the door decorated with the seal of the weavers guild Sher Farid looks appraisingly at the gnome, still not sure of whether to consider him friend or threat. 

"Friend gnome" he addresses him smoothly "I understand that the Thread-master is about to give us a proposal and I will wait to hear it before giving my decision. However before hand I wish you to tell me honestly what manner of man is Polixarchus?"


(ooc ps what do we know of the Windfall and its political position - is it an isolated backwater, or a key strategic position?)


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2004)

*Phelen*

Looking the gnome directly in the eye, just because it is at eye height, "Who is your tailor?  Cause these guys aren't gonna help me." Phelen gives the old head nod towards the giants of the group.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 31, 2004)

Thane, tiring of bantering with this child who treats him as if _he_ is the child, looks at Phelen in obvious disapproval. "If you don't want the benefits of an education, that's fine by me. But beleive me when I tell you that you're missing out on an entire world."

Thane follows the courier (ducking through any doorways if necessary). "No questions from me just yet. Although, I'm intensly curious as to why your... master? has gathered us all together and for what purpose."


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2004)

"Look Thane, I am 40 years old, my education is done and certainly didn't happen in a school.  My mom and dad were traders and I helped them out.  I am a halfling.  Well more like third-ling to you...but you get the idea."  Speaking to Thane on the way in.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 31, 2004)

Thane looks from Phelen to Phinea and back again. Comprehension slowly dawns on his face. His cheeks flush roxy red. "Your a... a... oh..." Thane steadfastly ignores Phelen until the group arrives at the doors and Phinea addresses them.

"Errmmm, sorry Phelen... it seems that I confused you for a human... you have my aplogies." He looks sheepish.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 31, 2004)

"Hey don't worry about it, people make the mistake all the time." Phelen smiles up at Thane.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 1, 2004)

*Thane, newly chastized, and a measure wiser*

"I... I  thank you for your understanding."  Thane smiles. "It seems that, in this instance, you are the larger man than I." 

Thane looks up from Phelen. "Master Phinea? Whenever you are ready."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*



			
				Peter said:
			
		

> "now, before I direct you in to see the thread-master are there any questions?"




 Speaking again in the surprisingly soft voice. "Indeed, I would like to ask a question or two of you good scribe Phinea. First let me thank you for the most pleasing gift. I would like to know how I came to the attention of you and your master."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*



			
				drdevoid said:
			
		

> [COLOR=SiennaHmmm, Have any of you seen any food?"[/COLOR]




Speaking even more softly and close to Delmar Belok says, "Perhaps the lady will grill us a largemouth halfling in lieu of a goblin."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 1, 2004)

Addressing Mr Phinea, "I am very curious as to what your master has in store for us and I do wonder how such a respected member of the community has even ever heard of the likes of me?  You don't by chance know how or could possibly let slip what he has in mind for us could you?"


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 1, 2004)

"As the lady alluded, dear Scribe, are we presentable enough to meet your master? Should we visit your shop before the meeting and attire ourselves properly?"

"Also, will we be dining at this meeting?"

After carefully appraising Phelen he turns to Belok and says softly, "No, the wee one is just good people, sir. Besides, he's probably a pretty good cook."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*



			
				drdevoid said:
			
		

> After carefully appraising Phelen he turns to Belok and says softly, "No, the wee one is just good people, sir. Besides, he's probably a pretty good cook."




Softly to Delmar, "I'm sure he's a fine fellow and I mean no harm, mearly a comment on the rather odd nature of our group. I will of course reserve judgement on his merits as cook or cooked until we've had a chance for a sample." Belok says with a good natured grin.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 1, 2004)

Phinea receives your questions. 

To Sher: "Polixarchus is a very wealthy man."  Not that that answers your question. Phinea, however, does not offer any more details. 

To the rest of you; "Your names were given to us by agents we contracted in town to find suitable employees, of course."


To Delmar "I'm sure you are dressed just fine." He looks disatastefully at Delmar and then the rest of you, one by one. Finally he just blinks. 

"I'm afraid there won't be much time for refreshments, but I will see what I can do."

OOC: to Tonguez- Windfall is in more of an "isolated backwater' type of location, but the carpet industry has been booming of late. 

The door is opened and you are ushered in to a largish room where there are several youngish female women working on elaborate carpets. Beyond them is a raised dais, and a throne. Lounging in the throne uncomfortably is a tall human man with sallow skin and dull brown eyes. He is dressed in elaborate grey and silver robes woven with geometric patterns. 

As Phinea leads your group into the room, the women all stand and leave. You get the feeling the women-weavers are not chosen to work in this room for their weaving talents alone. The scent of perfume follows them out. 

"Oh Magnificent One, they have arrived."

Polixarchus stands immediately and descends the platform, smiling. 
"Excellent! Welcome to the Weavers Hall. "

He shakes hands with each of you, and even makes a clumsy attempt to perform an ancient Pelorian salute to Delmar, touching his forehead. When he reaches Lilliana, he lingers for a few seconds too long.

"I am charmed to meet each of you.. each of you. Yesss.." 

He actually forgets to greet Phelen, who may have been overlooked behind the overly tall Belok or Thane.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok returns the handshake warmly, "A pleasure."  He then tries his best to look competent and confident, while surreptitiously looking over the room to judge the potential wealth here as he considers possible fees.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh great, now I can see why I was invited along to this party as the possible entertainment.  If it is entertainment this man wants I will give it to him.  I am pretty sure though that when I am done with him he will wish he never laid his eyes on me, literally.  Chuckling somewhat to myself, I wonder how human might taste being roasted over a spit?

Speaking with a hint of laughter and sarcasm, "It is good to finally meet you Polixarchus.  I hope we didn't interrupt an important meeting with all your beautiful, ahhh dignitaries, did we?  I am sure your time is most valuable to you."  Moving just out of his reach, wandering hands and all, over to Phelan, "Thread-Master you seem to have missed greeting one of our party, this is Phelen.  I am sure you did not mean to insult him by passing him by."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 1, 2004)

Thane looks around, taking in his new surroundings with a disapproving frown. He thinks to himself: _This Polixarchus is ambitious and hungers for power... minor lordlings should not feel the need to lord thier wealth and power over common, working women... _  

Aloud, he says: "Greetings Polixarchus." Thane looks around. "I hope you will forgive my rudeness, mil'lord, but once you've greeted Phelen, you did summon him, after all, why don't you cut to chase and explain why you've summoned us?"

OOC: _Thane will be studying Polixarchus (Sense Motive +5) throughout the meeting._


----------



## Gideon (Nov 1, 2004)

*Phelen*

Phelen gives a wave at the weaver lord "Hi!"

_Dad always warned about the very wealthy...usually petty and prideful_


ooc: Just to make sure my meaning is clear Italics=thought


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 1, 2004)

Delmar, initially confused by the greeting (_"Did this man mean to use Pelorian battle sign?"_ he thinks), responds in kind.

After Thane's response, his mouth simply opens and then closes again, repeating the process a couple times. _"So much for subtlety,"_ he thinks, _"Well good then, I'll be dining that much sooner..."_

(OOC: does Polixarchus have a lisp or is the sibilance more of a hiss? Listen +4, if a check is necessary)


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 1, 2004)

_"Polixarchus is a very wealthy man." _ 

It was not the answer Sher was looking for but it is sufficient. Sher has had dealings with the very wealthy before, he will trust this man only if he proves himself worthy of that trust. The lingering over Elocin further underlies his misgivings - an man wonton lust could send them into all manner of mischief. 
Nonetheles he did make an attempt to be cordial and is not so arrogant as to not at the least shake hands. 

Sher remains silent and waits...


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 2, 2004)

Polixarchus looks down his nose at the halfling. 

"Ah yes.. Can't believe how I've missed _you." _  He makes a sidelong glance at Phinea who suddenly seems to be looking intently at his scroll. "Phinea, bring the gifts for our guests. And refreshments."

Phinea leaves quickly. 

"Now then. I promised some stoness from my personal collection just for hearing me out. And this promise will be honored, I assure you. You may inquire anywhere in the sultanate about my credit and my reliability in matters of financiality. In fact, it is because of my reputation that I have asked you here today.

What I proposing for you is a matter of contracted employment. Simple enough, yess?"

Polixarchus claps his hands and the lights take on a slightly brighter  intensity. 


"About a year ago, I took an order for some very special carpets for an important customer, a man of distinction and taste. These four carpets were meant to serve as gifts for some important allies of his. Each one was a masterpiece- intricately designed by my own staff of artisans, and enchanted by the archwizard Shabu with designs to fascinate and enthrall. The sum I stood to gain from the shipment was substantial, and would have led to additional contracts from a new market of.. foreign investors. All four carpets were completed, and they were brought to Shabu just a month ago for the final enchantments."  

"Unfortunately, soon after this, Shabu disappeared, and he took with him our carpets. In a months time the contract will come due and my buyer will be here. I.. have begun having replacements made, but I fear that this contract that I signed-- which was lucrative indeed-- may not allow for a late shipment. Sso.."

He looks at you all, and his gaze lingers on Lilliana once again before he goes on. 

"So... I am now attempting to recoup the contract. I have reason to belive the enchantments were completed and Shabu has either taken them or he himself has been kidnapped. But we have some clues- the best information I could buy in this town about where he has gone. And you 5.. er.. 6 (nods to Phelen).. are the best we could find in Windfall."

Phinea returns through a side-door bearing a silver platter. The platter, which is covered in a light frost, contains crystal goblets that have been freshly chilled by a chill touch spell. Aside each goblet is an additional gemstone- a moonstone worth around 100 gp (initial appraisal without rolling). Phinea then pours some kind of delicately chilled rosewater-lemon drink for each of you, as well as one for Polixarchus. 



_Okay, so rolls: 
Delmar's Listen Check total: result:: 8 
Good idea, but nothing is detected. 

Thane's Sense Motive: result:: 14
Thane senses only that Polixarchus is very concerned about recouping the shipment. For monetary as well as other reasons._


----------



## Elocin (Nov 2, 2004)

Peter said:
			
		

> He looks at you all, and his gaze lingers on Lilliana once again before he goes on.




Mental note, humiliate this man publicly and take all his money, soon.

"So let me get this straight, you made a deal with someone for some rugs.  You made said rugs and then were getting them enchanted and the person who was enchanting them either stole them from you or was kidnapped.  Here is a silly question, why did not you not have the enchanter come to you if those rugs were so valuable?"

"Another question, who hates you?" with a whiff or sarcasm, "As I am sure someone of your wealth would have many enemies.  Who knew about your deal and would have the most to gain?"

"What enchantments were you planning on placing on these rugs as I might be able to help with your replacements."

Taking the offered goblet and gem, studying it, "I am interested in helping you, more for learning about the magic, than anything else.  I will need to know more about this contracted employment you have mentioned.  Mainly what do I get for recovering this valuable merchandise you so desperately need."

Appraise (1d20+2=17)
Sense Motive (1d20+1=2) (crappy sense motive roll)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok nods approvingly, "I for one am interested in your proposal and would consider such employment if the terms are right."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 2, 2004)

(ps, I love that dice-rolling thingy. Everyone should use it, and I will use it for my rolls too!)

Polixarchus fixes Lilliana with a condescending smile. "My dear, you must understand that in the world of business you have certain relationships that are based on trusst. As for your other questions? I cannot be sure who would have such a problem with old Shabu."

"as for the rest, I am hoping to have you investigate on your own. I am offering a substantial fee. Some.. "  Polixarchus trails off and looks over at Phinea who is holding up 5 fingers but suddenly looks as if he is examining his fingernails. 
"..some.. 5,000? gold pieces for you to divide amongst yourselves?"Polixarchus smiles.

As for the appraise roll, the moonstone is definitely worth exactly 100 gp.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 2, 2004)

Peter said:
			
		

> Polixarchus fixes Lilliana with a condescending smile. "My dear, you must understand that in the world of business you have certain relationships that are based on trusst. As for your other questions? I cannot be sure who would have such a problem with old Shabu."





Hand tensing just slightly, do not slap that ugly smile off his face, not now, not yet, calm, calm, 1...2...3...4...5...6...7....ahhhh...Grrrr



			
				Peter said:
			
		

> "as for the rest, I am hoping to have you investigate on your own. I am offering a substantial fee. Some.. "






			
				Peter said:
			
		

> Polixarchus trails off and looks over at Phinea who is holding up 5 fingers but suddenly looks as if he is examining his fingernails.
> "..some.. 5,000? gold pieces for you to divide amongst yourselves?"Polixarchus smiles.
> 
> As for the appraise roll, the moonstone is definitely worth exactly 100 gp.




"That is a very generous fee, my companions and I will have to talk about it before we make a decision..."

(OOC: I think we should push for more money so we have some for seed money and information gathering...I am going to post somethign in OOC concerning this as to not waste space in here.)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 2, 2004)

Thane nods to himself throughout Polixarchus' proposal, his eyes locked onto Polixarchus', even as he reaches down to accept the moonstone and the tasty beverage.

"I concur with Liliana, we should confer amongst ourselves... even if its only to determine that we have the collected skills necessary for this venture".

"Would you mind giving us a moment to confer, millord?"

Thane walks over to the others, and for Delmar's and Phelen's benefit, kneels down. Whispering: "I myself am of the warrior persuasion... Delmar is obviously a servant of pelor and I'd guess that Liliana, with her talk of bar-b-qing goblins is a wizard of some sort. How about you, Belok? Are you handy with those weapons of yours? And you Sher (does Sher wear any weapons openly on his person?) what skills bring you to the table, so to speak?"

"I think we might be able to get a little more out of this lordling... he sits on a throne and employs archwizards, after all. So how far do you think we can push him?  I myself possess relatively minor skills in negotiation."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "I myself am of the warrior persuasion... Delmar is obviously a servant of pelor and I'd guess that Liliana, with her talk of bar-b-qing goblins is a wizard of some sort. How about you, Belok? Are you handy with those weapons of yours? And you Sher (does Sher wear any weapons openly on his person?) what skills bring you to the table, so to speak?"




"I've been in a fight or two and done a good bit of guard work, but I expect I was called for my experience in exploration and finding things that have been hidden."


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 2, 2004)

Delmar leans in and whispers, "I have some minor skill in negotiation, but I feel I would be much better assisting one of you. My concern similarly is that the most skilled diplomat go forward. A man of such means may be hard to convince of our worth and easy to offend.

I feel he has left us room here to ask for a sizable per diem at the very least, and possibly a few thousand more for a recovery of the rugs.

He does seem taken with you, mistress Lilliana. Perhaps that could be our advantage?"

Delmar turns his head and raises the glass of rosewater to Phinea and smiles/grunts. 

(OOC: assuming it's a diplomacy roll we use, my aid another check is +4)


----------



## Gideon (Nov 2, 2004)

*Phelen*

Leaning into the huddle  "Well, I would bet he is selling each of those carpets for at 12,000 or higher.  Plus he stands to make a profit in the future.  I think we should charge 11,000 plus 1,000 for expenses and the like.  Further, I think we should press for 3% of gross sales to all buyers in the "new" area to be sent into an orphanage fund that is adminstered by some one we pick.  Also, remember that he will counter bid lower if we are going to haggle."  Phelen says all that in one quick breath finishing up with a wink towards Thane.  "Oh, and I um can strike at individual minds and I am okay with a sling.  I doubt it will bring down anything other than a rabbit though."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 3, 2004)

Speaking quietly to the group, "Just to let you all know, I am accomplished with both sword and magic, especially with magic, but only the kind that goes boom."

"It looks like we are in agreement that we shall ask for more from this pompous ass, and from the looks of things", a slight shudder coming over my body, "that I am the one best suited to do the negotiating." Now all I have to do is not throw up all over him or use my scimitar to gut him.

Leaving the group and sauntering my way over to Polixarchus my fingertip gently cascading down his chest, "I am sure your information is genuine Master, but we will have to do some investigating ourselves as well to make sure that the information you bought is on the level.  So we will need an extra 5000 GP now in order to do said investigating and then another 5000 gp on delivery.  We will need the extra gold to be discreet as I am sure you would not want your rivals to hear about your loss and go searching for your rugs themselves would you?  When we retrieve the rugs I will personally return them to you myself so you can check to make sure they are too your liking."

Walking around behind him, my lips whispering into his ear, "Think of all that you will gain if we return your rugs to you and also think about what will happen to you if you do not have said rugs for delivery.  I am sure you would not want to miss out on the opportunity to make yourself even richer and more powerful now would you?  We will all happily lend our service to you if you can just agree to our small request."

"So Master....Do we have a deal?" Oh god do I need to go dunk myself in the river to clean myself.

Bluff (1d20+3=12) (oh god this is going to backfire, this Bluff roll was to bluff my way into him thinking that I am actually interested in him physically to help my diplomacy roll)
Diplomacy (1d20+3=14) (forgot to add +2 synergy bonus from Belok so this total would be 16, sorry about that)

(ooc, I sure hope this works.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 3, 2004)

Aid Another=14 (d20+4).

(OOC: I wanted to wait until we decided on a negotiator before I rolled an aid check. We still haven't heard from Sher. Similarly anyone could add an aid check here and there isn't any reason why they shouldn't.)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 3, 2004)

Polixarchus looks quickly at Phinea who seems to be scratching his nose with two fingers. Then he looks back at Lilliana and murmurs "Perhaps you and I can work out some kind of ... _special deal_.."
Phinea buries his head in his hands. "SIR!"

Polixarchus straightens up. "10,000 did you say?"

Phinea gasps "Oh Magnificent One!, surely 8,000 will be sufficient!"

Polixarchus tries to take Lilliana's hands in a somewhat oily fashion. "10,000 it is then. And you should know that there could be certain.. benefits, miss...?"

Phinea rolls his eyes and holds out the scroll. "Lilliana."

"yess.. Miss Lilliana." Polixarchus chuckles.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 3, 2004)

Peter said:
			
		

> Polixarchus looks quickly at Phinea who seems to be scratching his nose with two fingers. Then he looks back at Lilliana and murmurs "Perhaps you and I can work out some kind of ... _special deal_.."






			
				Peter said:
			
		

> Polixarchus tries to take Lilliana's hands in a somewhat oily fashion. "10,000 it is then. And you should know that there could be certain.. benefits, miss...?"




Turning aand taking the scroll from Phinea, with a playful wink, "You have yourself a deal Master Polixarchus and we can talk about that special deal after we are done with this job.  So what information have you uncovered about the missing Rugs and the missing mage?" Quickly removing my hands from his with a slight shudder.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 3, 2004)

Thane arches his eyebrow, but says nothing.

Upon Liliana's return to the group he says: "...well now that's settled. Do you suppose that we should go somewhere outside and follow up on leads?"


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 3, 2004)

ooc _lol - miss one day and see what happens! - so quickly glazing over the proceeding bit_

*IC*
"It is not the approach I would have taken" Sher grins at Liliana upon her return "but you read our employers nature well enough it seems."

As yet Sher does not appear to be armed although the gleam in his cat-green eyes as he answers "I have some skill as a hunter" suggest that he may have something hidden "and as a tactician". 

"It would seem we are combat ready" Sher continues "but the skills we need at first are those of investigation and seeking a hidden trail. That may not be so simple"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"I think we should start by having a look at the information given. Then I might have an idea or two about where to seek other information..."

OOC: Using Knowledge Local what sort of places do mages or mage groupies if there are such hang out in Windfall--guilds, taverns, bars, clubs etc?

 Belok rolls 1d20+6, getting [1,6] = (7)
Knowledge Local Check

Knowledge Local Check (1d20+6=7)

Oops--or maybe not.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 3, 2004)

*Phelen*

"Hmm...I don't really know where to look...but we could pose as buyers for the stolen rugs and track from the seller backwards."   Phelen says with a little shrug.  "Starting at the lost mage's house might not be the worst idea either."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 3, 2004)

While looking over the scroll I received from Phinea I mention to the group, "I suggest that we start at the local tavern as I need a drink, badly.  Otherwise starting at Shabu's palce is a very good idea once we find out the information that Polixarchus has.  It might give us some hints on where to look and what they have already found out already."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 3, 2004)

"All fine ideas. Off to a tavern and then to Shabu's then?" Thane looks quite relieved now that the meeting is over.

Eyeing, Liliana, "We can discuss the contents of the scroll over drinks and lunch, if you don't mind, that is..." He looks mildly flustered. "Err... yeah. Lets just go."  You get the distinct impression that he is entirely uncomfortable talking to women.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 4, 2004)

After saluting Polixarchus, Delmar has already started clasping his cloak and is looking for his walking stick aka longspear.

"A fine plan indeed," he says almost in passing, "I'm most anxious to see the contents of that scroll... and have something fried. Can't really think well on an empty stomach... Perhaps something beer battered... Yes, _definitely_ something beer battered..."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 4, 2004)

At the mention of a meal Sher involuntarily licks his lips in anticipation before remembering that back here in town he'll probably have to have his meat at least warmed rather than they way he truely likes it. Perhaps they will have raw fish he thinks and be willing to supply that as is.

"Yes a tavern and then the mages quarters. Do we know where his quarters are and who we can expect to find there?" 

As he asks that question he turns slightly to find their employer and his steward to perhaps find the answer before they exit...


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 4, 2004)

*CHAPTER TWO: The Sea Flower*

OK, so we've moved on to a local tavern, the Sea-Flower. You have a scroll which is actually seemingly a report from several low-level sources, as scribed by Phinea along with some other information.

It gives: 

1) The location of Shabu's Tower, off to the west, less than a days travel away. 

2) Phinea's written description of Shabu which was circulated at the bazaar. 

_"Here is a human man, florid, some 5 feet tall, who looks as if he eats well and drink in abundance. His hair is dark and his beard is short. His nose is in form somewhat large, and there is a carbuncle noted on the side. Shabu has a habit of twitching his nose when talk comes to matters of money. His familiar, a golden-furred cat, is never far off. _

3) Although Belok cannot recall a place where mages might hang out, there is one note mentioned on the backside of the scroll. _"Shabu possibly noted at the Prismatic Spray, as reported by Gulbus Prawn, a stableboy. Possibly erroneous. Suggest we not further line this goblin's pockets at the expense of the guild"_

So drinks and .. possibly delightful beer-battered fried snacks are delivered to the table. You are in a mostly private area at the back of the room in a sort of secluded booth shielded from casual view by low hanging plants and a wooden partition.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Turning to his new employers, "How should we contact you if we have questions or want to report progress?"  And to his companions, "Yes I always think better over a drink and a bit of food, we should definately start at the tavern."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 4, 2004)

You may contact Phinea (or directly Polixarchus I suppose) by simply deciding you want to return to the Weaver's Hall. Or you could send a courier or .. any other method you can come up with, really.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok scans the patrons and employees of the Sea-Flower. _I wonder if any of these people would know anything about missing wizards? _  

To the assembled company, "I think we should set off for Shabu's place first thing in the morning. Hopefully, the previous investigators haven't trashed all the clues." Belok takes a sip of ale and another beer battered bite then adds, "Perhaps we should use an innocent sounding cover story when inquiring about Shabu, we could say we've had a bit of success and we'd like to have some cloaks enchanted. That shouldn't raise suspicions among those we ask or Shabu if word gets back to him. Unless someone has a better suggestion...?"


----------



## Elocin (Nov 4, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> To the assembled company, "I think we should set off for Shabu's place first thing in the morning. Hopefully, the previous investigators haven't trashed all the clues." Belok takes a sip of ale and another beer battered bite then adds, "Perhaps we should use an innocent sounding cover story when inquiring about Shabu, we could say we've had a bit of success and we'd like to have some cloaks enchanted. That shouldn't raise suspicions among those we ask or Shabu if word gets back to him. Unless someone has a better suggestion...?"




Savoring the ale and the food, now this is so much better, "Belok that is a great idea and if I know any wizards at all the possibility of making money is a good enticer to come out of the woodworks.  Especially as it seems this particular mage has a particular liking for money.  I do suggest that we find out what this "Prismatic Spray" is.  Sounds like it could be a tavern or another Inn but I am not even sure it is withing Windfall's town limits.  If we can locate this place and it seems respectable I say we spend the night there.  This way we can do some investigating in the evening and then set off for Shabu's place first thing."

Asking the next Waitress that passes by, "Have you heard of a placed called the "Prismatic Spray" and if so could you tell us the location?  I am sure it is not as fine a place as this establishment but we are looking for a friend who mentioned the place."  I will be giving her a gp for any information she gives me.

Gather Information (1d20+3=16)


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 4, 2004)

"That's definitely the right track. We keep the cover as simple and close to the truth to be believable. Hiding our wealth will be more trouble than it's worth and I don't think I could pass us off as a congregation or a group of pilgrims or acolytes.

Are there other ideas for a cover story? Master Phelen seems to be an idea man."

"And where'd the fish fingers go to? Argh, those were my favorite."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2004)

Thane devours the beer-battered food with gusto while simultanousely swallowing a tankard of ale. "Ahh, this is soo good. Much better then what they serve back home."

It appears that he is not following the conversation, but then he says. "That _is_ an excellent idea Belok. I agree with the both of you and as soon as I finish here, I'll wander around and see what I can learn about the Prismatic Spray and what's-his-name... Shabu? Yeah that's it."

_OOC: Gather Information [Prismatic Spray] & [Wizard Shabu] (1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=21)_

Pausing to take a breather from his furious consumption, "Oh... you have _got_ to try these onions, they're to die for... Hmm, seeing as how we're leaving on the morrow... is everyone prepared for a short journey? I myself have a horse... and with the funds we've procured so far, we might as well purchase riding animals for the rest of you if you don't have one."

He thinks a bit more and says, "Perhaps we should invest in some healing potions and maybe a few utility items to help out our spell-weilders? What do you all think about that?"


----------



## Elocin (Nov 4, 2004)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Pausing to take a breather from his furious consumption, "Oh... you have _got_ to try these onions, they're to die for... Hmm, seeing as how we're leaving on the morrow... is everyone prepared for a short journey? I myself have a horse... and with the funds we've procured so far, we might as well purchase riding animals for the rest of you if you don't have one."
> 
> He thinks a bit more and says, "Perhaps we should invest in some healing potions and maybe a few utility items to help out our spell-weilders? What do you all think about that?"




"All great ideas, I suggest if anyone does not have a ride yet we go and purchase some Axebeaks and they seem to be able to carry the most and can travel long distances in a short amount of time.  I also suggest that we try and find some Cure Light Wounds wands as they are great for when we need some healing.  We can do that shopping tomorrow and then we can either spend an addiotnal day in town or head out right a way."

(OOC: When we have some time we need to get a local cleric to make us a Cure Light Wounds Wand with unlimited charges, they only cost a total of 4000 GP to make, without figuring in any additional charges form the DM.  Peter, do you want us to go talk to NPC to purchase the few items we need or can we just give you  alist and then the day passes and we are able to purchase the stuff.  I am more than willing to do it either way.)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2004)

*A thouroughly stuffed Thane*

"A wand would be a good idea... but potions are useful to. After all, if Delwar should be hard-pressed to get to our sides, a potion could save our lives."  Thane leans back from the table. "I will, of course, abide by the group's decision but I feel that we should plan for any contingency."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 4, 2004)

*Phelen*

"Cloaks actually work the best cause if someone saw us go into the weaver's guild we could have been commisioning them.  I don't know how to ride an axebeak and they probably aren't my sized.  Also, we should have a story where we got the money, bandits maybe?" Phelen doesn't eat very much nor does he drink a beer.  He does beam at the compliment though.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "Cloaks actually work the best cause if someone saw us go into the weaver's guild we could have been commisioning them.  I don't know how to ride an axebeak and they probably aren't my sized.  Also, we should have a story where we got the money, bandits maybe?" He does beam at the compliment though.




Belok turns to Phelen before sampling an onion, "I had figured the cloak/weavers angle. You are welcome to ride on Matilda with me. She's plenty big for the both of us. In fact she'll hardly notice you're aboard."  Belok has enough ale to wash down the greasy food, but doesn't over indulge. Of course a half-giant sized portion is generous.



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Phelen doesn't eat very much nor does he drink a beer.




OOC: Halflings have come a long way from their Hobbit origins.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "A wand would be a good idea... but potions are useful to. After all, if Delwar should be hard-pressed to get to our sides, a potion could save our lives."




"I agree that we should invest a bit in overhead, but let's not be in a hurry to spend more than we are sure of earning. I don't have a great knowledge of such things, but I should think we'll all be dead twice over before we exceed the capasity of standard wand and a potion each. Maybe a few alchemical items would be nice." Glancing at Liliana and Delmar, "Can either of you cast continual flame or should we look into getting a reliable light source as well?"
Then scanning the table, "Are there any shrimp?"


----------



## Elocin (Nov 4, 2004)

"Continual Flame is not a problem and I see your point about the wands, so maybe one wand and then get some potions, my suggestion would be one each, as we do have the power of Delmar on our side. Axebeaks are not all that much different than riding Horses  (ooc: Peter, does it take any additional skill in riding an Axebeak or are they just like riding horses, unbless combat is involved?)so you should be able to ride on with ease.  Now I would suggest dismounting if combat takes place as that definitely takes some riding skills.  Is there anything we are forgetting, besides the normal adventuring gear of food, drink and what not.?"


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 4, 2004)

Aye, potions are a necessity. By my calculations, you'll need at least a moderate wounds potion each to get you out of a pinch. I carry a spare scroll of it myself and I'll probably grab another.

Anyway, a few other scrolls that remove nasty effects could be just as beneficial and cost effective as a healing wand unless someone else can use it. Just as a few utility scrolls might maximize the others abilities and get us out of a collective jam. It's all a matter of how much we intend to keep our inital funds and how it's divided.

Are you all agreed to a joint fund then? 5,000 is a lot of money to me but I wouldn't think it to be much split between us and we'll have to set aside a good amount for infomation besides.

Hmmm, I think I remember what all that stuff used to cost back at the monastery (Knowledge (Religion) check +18 for market value of healing potions and wands) but I can't say it will be easy to find the stuff. Perhaps that Bazaar I've heard about would have it?



(OOC: The unlimited CLW wand is a nifty idea, but I think it's too much for us this early. It's mop-up potential is awesome though, where did you find it?

We should probably decide how we're going to hold the funds and divy up loot in the OOC thread)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Pausing to wipe his mouth and have a another sip of ale, "Delmar has the right of it about the scrolls."  Turning to the WarMage, "My dear you've noted that you are quite good at blowing things up, but could it be worthwhile to add a few more utilitarian spells in the form of scrolls to your collection. I'm thinking that we might need a Knock and perhaps Detect and Dispell Magic for your or Delmar if we are to enter a wizard's lair uninvited? By the way, I like your suggestion of staying at the Prismatic Spray if it is in fact a nearby inn, or at least visiting if not."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 4, 2004)

Sher picks at the fried food lightly nodding along with the various ideas before adding "I have an axebeak, and potions too. My camp is outside the city so I will fetch them tonight and be back with you all in the morning..."

finally he summons the waitreess as asks if he may have fish unbattered and uncooked as all the grease is giving him indigestion. He then turns back to the planning

"If this Shabu is a notable mage then he will be known to the local Mages guild or college. Should we perhaps approach them also. Although no doubt the Weaver has already investigated there..."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 4, 2004)

"Axebeak rides sound like fun or at least new.  I won't be staying in the Inn tonight unless that is a big problem.  Mom is probably cooking something amazing right now.  And really, no need to fill the belly with sub-family cooking."  Phelen listens and kinda thinks to himself for a while "Does any one have some of those 'shady'ier contacts that they could tap?  Did the scroll or our leacherous benefactor say if they had looked inside Shabu's tower?  I mean he could just be there or he could have gotten killed by one of his creations.  Besides being greedy we don't know what his specialty is or if he had servants.  We should try to pick up that kind of info tonight."  Phelen starts to reach for fried goodies then pulls back his hand. "Oh, also, if you want I can ask about the enchantments for cloaks.  I learned to lie pretty good trying to fool mom and dad."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2004)

"I agree that it would be unwise to spend all of our advance payment prematurely. So, the general consensus is: A couple scrolls for both Liliana and Delwar, and a Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds for each of us?"

Thane listens to Phelen and smiles when he hears about mom and dad, but says nothing.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 4, 2004)

"It's *Delmar*, you know. 3 time jr. healer of the year in these parts, master Thane. Pious Pelor, you humans are mighty informal. 

Getting back to Master Phelen's issue, I can see what I can find out back at the hospice where I've been earning my lodging. I don't know what the healers there will be able to tell me about Shabu.

It'll be vespers for me soon, I need to renew my faith and service to receive Pelor's blessing every dusk. True faith begins when darkness beckons, you know.

Muttering to himself while renew his munching, "Delwar, honestly, I should  (mumble, chew, mumble, chew) every time!" 

(Gather Info=0. Wow.)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "I agree that it would be unwise to spend all of our advance payment prematurely. So, the general consensus is: A couple scrolls for both Liliana and Delwar, and a Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds for each of us?"




Stifling a burp Belok says, "I think a wand of cures is a good idea if we can get something inexpensive."

OOC: Isn't book price for a wand of Cure Light Wounds only 750gp? BTW, I'm confused is he Delmar or Delwar?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2004)

Thane grows very rosy in the cheeks. He glances at his tankard of ale, and pushes it slowly away from him.

"My apologies master Delmar. I shall endevor to be more careful from here on in."

*OOC: Sorry! Multiple campains and a language translation.   I'll try and be more careful.*


----------



## Elocin (Nov 5, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Pausing to wipe his mouth and have a another sip of ale, "Delmar has the right of it about the scrolls."  Turning to the WarMage, "My dear you've noted that you are quite good at blowing things up, but could it be worthwhile to add a few more utilitarian spells in the form of scrolls to your collection. I'm thinking that we might need a Knock and perhaps Detect and Dispell Magic for your or Delmar if we are to enter a wizard's lair uninvited?




There are only a few spells I can cast from scrolls, as my focus is more on combat that anything else. In combat I am a force to be reckoned with but out of combat I only a few talents at my disposal," chuckling a bit to myself.

(ooc: I can only casts spells that appear on my spell list)

"Ok so the game plan as of right now is the following am I correct? First we finish this grand and tasty meal we are having as it is the best I have had in days. While here we will gather as much information as we can. Then since it is early evening and depending on that information we will head to the "Prismatic Spray" and spend the rest of the evening there. Some of us will be scribing scrolls while the rest of us can gain some information at that establishment. Come morning and after another good meal, we will set out to purchase the necessary items for our travel to Shabu's place."

"Sher on your way back to your camp, depending on its location. Could you keep an eye out to see if there is any movement out of town during the night? Always a good idea to know what is going on at the outskirts of town at night."

"I would suggest for the shopping we break into teams and get the shopping done with. For those of you that are familiar in magic go get the healing supplies and scrolls that we will need. For the mounts that need to be bought I would suggest someone that has a good knowledge in riding go and get ones that are of a good healthy stock. I think we are all in agreement as to how much we want to spend as this will leave us plenty of money to gather any more information we might need. I would then suggest that we meet back at the "Prismatic Spray" around noon to get back in touch with everyone and to touch base on how the info gathering is going. At which point we can discuss on our next course of action, whether it be heading out to Shabu’s place then or possibly another location depending on the information we have at the time. If we feel we need to do some more information gathering we can spend the rest of the afternoon digging it out of people. Then possibly another rest at the "Prismatic Spray" and then head off to Shabu's in the morning."

While we are doing the information gathering these are the things I think we should be asking about_:
1) Anything about Shabu - as we are potential clients looking for someone to make something magical for us.
2) The prismatic Spray - As this might be a local hangout for the mage, we might be able to find out a lot of about him.
3) Any other rumors that have been floating around town.
4) Possible creatures in the nearby area that lie on our way to Shabu’s tower.
5) Any information about our current employer would also be a good idea as well. You can never have enough information about your current employer.

"Anything else?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"I think you have summed up our current tasks and objectives nicely. I fear I have relatively little knowledge of Magic or Mounts, so I shall spend my time trying to gather information. I'll start with the tavern keeper here and then the bazaar. I would like to take a hundred or so of the cash for such purposes and shall make an accounting of how I use it. Would anyone else care to join me?"  

_I wonder who else I know that might be helpful?_ 

OOC: Sorry, I forgot how short the Warmage's list is. Also, Peter, as a Rogue, does Belok know anyone in the local underworld he could have a chat with? Finally, is there anyone else here that looks like they might be worth questioning?


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 5, 2004)

"Do we know the direction to Shabu's tower, was that instruction upon the scroll?
If so I will prhaps be able to scout our route tonight as I return from my camp.

If not then perhaps we should ask for directions at this Prismatic Spray since he seems to be known there. It is consistent with our stated desire of acessing his skills as an enchanter. Other than this I have nothing further to add, your plan is sound"


----------



## Elocin (Nov 5, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Do we know the direction to Shabu's tower, was that instruction upon the scroll?"




"Yes, Shabu's tower is located to the west of town about a days travel away.  If you want to scout out a little bit of the direction I think everyone would be ok with that.  I would suggest that if Delmar had the spell "Status" memorized  (ooc, forget what level this spell is but bascially you know the direction of the person this is cast on and if they are getting hurt and I think it lasts a pretty long time.  This way while you are scouting around if you get jumped we will know about it and hopefully come to your rescue in time) he would cast it on you so we can keep a tab on your whereabouts and make sure you stay safe.  I am sure nothing evil would become of you but it is always better to play it safe."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 5, 2004)

*phelen*

"I'd be better searching with Belok.  I know nothing about good mounts or riding and I can't make heads or tails of magic.  Beside talking to people is more interesting than smelling horse breath."  Phelen says as he finally gives in and reaches over and grabs some fried something.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"Excellent, we should make quite a pair you and I. Shall we start with the bartender?"  He takes one last hearty drink of ale and begins to rise, "so who actually needs a mount? I have Matilda and she is big enough to carry Phelan and I."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 5, 2004)

Reaching over and giving Belok 100 GP from my personal stash, "Belok, would you please get me an Axebeak for me to ride, preferably a black one with red streaks on it, if at all possible."  Then turning to Delmar, "Would you like to accompany me to the bazaar/mage shop/church in town tomorrow so we can get the necesarry magical equipment."

I will then seek the counsel of one of the barmaids to see what information I can get out of her for Shabu and the Prismatic Spray.

Gather Information (1d20+3=8) (dang it)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 5, 2004)

Thane frowns. "Well I don't know much of magic or the local mounts used in this area... but I might be able to pick out a half-way decent horse." 

Thane stands. "Assuming that this meeting is concluded, I'll meet you all later at the Prismatic Spray. I'll check around and see what I can find on Shabu, the 'Spray, and our employer."

*OOC:* 1) In a previous post I got a 21 result on Gather Info checks for Shabu and the Prismatic Spray.
         2) Gather Inforamation +5 for info about Polixarchus (1d20+5=17) If _Knowledge (nobility/royalty) +5  helps_, add +2 for the synergy bonus.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Reaching over and giving Belok 100 GP from my personal stash, "Belok, would you please get me an Axebeak for me to ride, preferably a black one with red streaks on it, if at all possible."




"Umm, okay, I'll see what I can do, but Axe Beaks aren't my speciality."  Turning to Phelan, "Shall we brace the bartender and see what we can learn?"

OOC: First Poliarchis  Belok rolls 1d20+5, getting [8,5] = (13)
Gather Information

Gather Information (1d20+5=13)

Plus any help Phelan can give.

Second Shabu Belok rolls 1d20+5, getting [20,5] = (25)
Gather Information

Gather Information (1d20+5=25)

and Third the Prismatic Spray Belok rolls 1d20+5, getting [6,5] = (11)
Gather Information

Gather Information (1d20+5=11)


----------



## Gideon (Nov 6, 2004)

*Phelen-the fierce*

"We'll throw them for a loop, Belok...maybe we can wheedle a little more information out of them.  I can be your body guard"  Makes tough guy face and flexes "...or maybe not." The mischevous grin returns.

(ooc: i'll just help out as best I can, springing in with any kind of expansion on the given story that is needed.  I'll work to keep our cover of needing cloaks enchanted.

Phelenrolls 1d20+4, getting [6,4] = (10)

Phelenrolls 1d20+4, getting [2,4] = (6)

Phelenrolls 1d20+4, getting [5,4] = (9)
aid another gather information check
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=36774   I don't think i like this dice roller  )


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 6, 2004)

(sorry for the delay- friday was my gaming night)

Ok, most of you have come up with some plans and ideas that all sound good. 

Gathering Information.... 

PRISMATIC SPRAY: 
Thane can recall some mention of a tavern frequented by mages- according to rumor you'd hgave to use magic to even get past the door. The place was supposed to be in an abandoned temple in a remote area of the slums. And the word on the street is "It only opens at the appointed hour". 

Belok got something similar, including the sentence "it only opens at the appointed hour", and something about mages staying up late. 

SHABU:
Belok hears a mention of Shabu being an eccentric mage who enoyed gambling, particularly unusual or high stakes games. He was also known to 

POLIXARCHUS: 
Thane (and possibly others who managed a roll over 15 or so) may gather the following. Polixarchus is very rich, and possibly related by marriage or through a distant cousin to someone in the sultanate. He is a figurative head to the guild and does not involve himself in the day to day workings so much, but lends his sizable financial backing. He is known to be a womanizer and has been spotted in some of the more.. questionable districts and locations in town. Phinea is usually nearby, along with bodyguards. 

THE BAZAAR: Buying axebeaks won't be a problem and you can all ride them with a standard ride check. They cost around (did I say 100 gp or so?) 
Buying magic items will be farily easy as well, up to about the 8,000-10,000 limit in the bazaar. Unfortunately there aren't any unlimited charges wands in this campaign. (sorry!)

Buying cloaks or carpets as a cover would be a great idea! The standard version will not be good enough as a cover, though!  The kind of carpet that looks enchantable is at least a masterwork version which would run between 200-1000 gp. Cloaks would be cheaper- the very nicest cloaks you can get are specially made "royal desert cloaks" and cost 30 gp each. 

BELOK'S UNDERWORLD CONTACTS:
Unfortunately, only one well connected person might be of help. There is an old lizardfolk woman named Madam Gecko who brews alchemical items and low-grade potions. She also fences stolen goods and brews poisons according to Belok, and knows a lot of the secret goings on of the bazaar.  

DELMAR's TEMPLE CONTACTS: 
Healing items (potions and wands) are half off if you go through the Pelorian temple. However, the notoriously nosy (and unrelaible blabbermouth) temple abbot (a half-elf named Bocephian) may ask questions. 

Let me know what the exact plan is. Just to move the game along, your'e all gathered in the bazaar and you've bought what items you can. Update what you bought in the OOC thread. 

IF I MISSED ANY OOC information/gather information or plan checks let me know! I'll update accordingly.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

After getting a Noble Desert Cloak and an Axe Beak in the desired colors for Lilliana, Belok will visit Madam Gecko. He'll try to pick up a Tanglefoot bag, Thunderstone, smokestick and a couple of Sunrods and tindertwigs in exchange for the Moonstone. Then ask about high stakes gambling dens and the Prismatic Spray. 

 Belok rolls 1d20+6, getting [4,6] = (10)

Belok rolls 1d20+6, getting [15,6] = (21)
Gather Information x2

Gather Information x2 (1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=21)


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 7, 2004)

After spending a short time in the Bazaar listening and gathering information(17)  asking about the Master of Weavers, and Shabu. Sher finally takes his leave of Belok and his oddly contrasted partner and heads out of the gates and off towards the hills.

At a safe distance from the city and after making sure noone is about to witness his transformation the man shifts into his more favoured form. A shiver runs down over the shoulders and flanks of the fine sleek beasts, its great paws flex against the rocky floor and the beasts sets off first towards the west scouting(11) the route for any dangers or unusual signs

(ooc_ will travel a fair distance along the route before doubling back to make it back to his camp before dawn. Sleep, collect his things then return to the city. During his scouting he'll try and make an assessment of the route looking for any unusual signs, identify likely hazards and any place a ambush could occur. Also assuming that Sher has been hunting in the area (as a Tiger) what does he know of the local wildlife (animal or monster?) _)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 7, 2004)

Thane wanders around alternately listening and chatting with people in the street. As dusk begins to fall, he collects his things and begins looking for an abandoned temple in the slums area. He also keeps an eye out for his compatriots... and any potential pickpockets. He rides his horse and keeps his sword drawn.

_OOC: I figured everyone else is busy, and seeing as how Thane isn't a magic user or a good judge of animals, I just went off to scount the inn's location. I'm willing to change my action or be accompanied by someone in order to keep the group together._


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 7, 2004)

Sher is now scouting the route to the tower, which is the only necesarily 'solo' of these plans.

Belok is going to visit Madam Gecko, but could conceivably bring a friend or two. 

Thane's information on the Prismatic Spary indicates it is more of a magic oriented place. According to rumor, you may even need to use magic to get past the door. Should I assume the rest of the group is with Thane?

All I need to continue is for the undeclared characters to determine what their plans are or to simply elect to go with either Belok or Thane. "I'm going with Belok" or "I'm going with Thane" will be enough. 

(meanwhile, Sher Farhid, see next post)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 7, 2004)

*Sher Farhid in the desert*

Sher Farhid wanders through the bazaar and hears a bit more about Polixarchus, but nothing new. He understands now that the Weaver's Guild stands to lose big financially. A few of the independent carpet merchants (who are all very competitive) are greedily looking forward to his downfall, but none of them seem malicious enough to have planned it or anything like that. Polixarchus is an obnoxious lecher, (as cited by many) so it is no wonder he is disliked. 

Eventually Sher heads west to the lonely wilderness area outside of the city. He knows from hunting that the area has the usual wildlife- wild lizards, jackal, flightless birds, herd beasts such as sand buffalo. Sometimes there are shepherds with short-wooled sheep or pygmy goats, but those are more common in the riverside regions. 

The dangers are few this close to  the town- bandits hoping to raid a caravan are always a danger in this area, and farther out, barbarian tribesmen could be a problem. The only true danger Sher has heard of recently are reports of a predatory dinosaurlike creature that is attracted to fire.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm going with Thane.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 7, 2004)

Phelen goes with Belok


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 8, 2004)

Delmar goes with Thane. He also purchases a riding lizard and 2 platinum rings.

Before the party breaks up he will relay that his contacts can provide deep discounts on healing items, but that they risk a leak of info if they deal with some of said contacts.

Delmar himself will not even attempt to lie if asked. He will try to give as little information as possible, but given that they've been seen around town that could fuel a rumor mill. These are nosey blabbermouths.

(OOC: If you want me to be able to cast "Shield Other" on your character pick up a 50 GP platinum ring. I have no idea if Phelen's would count or not.)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 8, 2004)

Thane, at Delmar's recommendation, purchases a platinum ring... he doesn't much like to wear jewelry, but if the might of Pelor could save his live via a simple (and expensive) ring, he'd wear it.

"Well, seeing as how the others aren't magic users, perhaps we should locate the inn, and then wait for the others? That way, we can all go in together. Seeing as how the inn is warded by magic, is it possible that this protective magic will be visible to the two of you? I seem to remember hearing that magic users could see magic... is that true?"


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 8, 2004)

Delmar addressing Thane (and Lilliana?), "I thought someone was saying that about the Prismatic Spray. And sure, I'll be able to detect it no problem. Our key is probably you, mistress Lilliana. I imagine that turn their noses up at me. Mages, hmmph. They love their books but you give 'em a pamphlet... (trails off mumbling)"

To be honest, I'd spent most of the day just trying to avoid my old abbott. Decent enough fella for one with elf blood, I suppose, but that man just keeps talking. I still need to finish a few things."

"Were'd you stable your mounts by the way? Archimedes will need a pretty big hot rock. Oh, and where did the others say we can get those cloaks? I almost have enough. Blasted tarnation- That man! I didn't get anything done yesterday!"


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 8, 2004)

Peter said:
			
		

> The dangers are few this close to  the town- bandits hoping to raid a caravan are always a danger in this area, and farther out, barbarian tribesmen could be a problem. The only true danger Sher has heard of recently are reports of a predatory dinosaurlike creature that is attracted to fire.




Eyes adjusting to the deepening darkness Sher continues into the wilderness, his ears listening and eyes seeking out any unusual track or sign that might give a clue. He is aware of the reports of the saurian predators though he has not encountered one - lucky perhaps that he does not rely on fire in the night as normal humans do. 

(



Spoiler



After a while and by which time the moon has long passed its zenith he turns back towards his camp to collect his weapons and armour and hopefully locate 'Tef' along the rivers edge...


)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 8, 2004)

*Thane, Delmar, and (Lilliana?)*

Ok, hot rocks are usually available in a special area of the stable- just large flat slabs of stone in the stabling area that are heated by the sun all day long. In this case, I'm assuming you stable everything at the Sea Flower, until you decide otherwise. 

I am just assuming Lilliana is in the area as well, but she won't be able to declare any actions until the player arrives. Then she just wanders into the scene.  

Anyhow, Delmar and Thane scout their way through the slums, trying to pick up bits of information and keeping an eye out for anything unusual. On the way they pick up supplies, including platinum rings that are so vital to Delmar's faith-based magic. 

An old beggar in the slums grins toothlessly at Thane and points the way to the ruins of a burned out shell of black stone that stands out starkly against the fading sunset. He speaks with a weird cackle and his eyes seem to go in different directions. 

"Aye, your'e looking for the no-place where the beardies and the hoodses go? Bwah hah!.(spits). It's dangerous. Look at'em half-crosseyed and they lays a curse on ya. Just asking for a few copppers is all. What do you expect from weirdos?" He wipes his misshapen nose on his sleeve. But that's where they go. The old place is empty. You can even sleep off a drunk in there during the daylight.. but don't go near when the moon  comes out. Hoodses! Weirdos! Bwah!"

The old hobo wanders off.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 9, 2004)

"Well Delmar and Liliana, I think that despite our source's obvious mental health issues, we can trust his information. Shall we hang out here?"
_OOC: Thane previously recovered all of his gear and has it on his horse and in his backpack. _

Thane sheaths his sword but keeps his warhammer handy to ward off theives. He spends the remainder of the evening chatting with Liliana and Delmar. As dusk falls and the area darkens, he hangs his lantern from his horse's saddle and lights it. If Delmar or Liliana offers to provide magical light his says "No sense in wasting magic where it isn't required."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 9, 2004)

(ooc: sorry for being away all day long, work computer hard drive crashed and spent the rest of the day installing new one and re-installing programs, stupid computers how I love them so)

"I think this is as good a spot as any to wait until the moon comes out to enter this place.  I am intrigued about how things work around here and interested as to what goes on inside the Prismatic Spray."  Liliana places her backpack on the ground while rummaging through it looking for her whetstone.  Once I find it I will sit on my backpack and sharpen my scimitar.  This should be adequate enough to deter any thieves from approaching us.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 9, 2004)

*Phelen and Belok*

Phelen and Belok ( I haven't forgotten you!) head down to Madam Gecko's little shack on the edge of the bazaar. While Belok is picking over the tanglefoot bags and other items, Phelen marvels at an amazing array of brightly colored bottles containing an amazing assortment of perfumes, potions, cosmetics, and salves. 

Madame Gecko is there, dressed in her multicolored scarves. As the last customer leaves she hobbles over to where Phelen is. 

"Don't even think about it." she mutters to him. "I know your type.."

Just then, Belok appears with an armload of tanglefoot bags, sunrods and other stuff he is planning on buying. He makes smalltalk with Madam Gecko as she is adding up her fees. 

"..don't know anything about gambling. Waste of money if you ask me. Unless you know who your'e gamblin' with, eh?" she smiles inscrutably at Phelen while she inspects a slightly bent sunrod, then replaces it with a newer one. 

"But as for the Prismatic Spray, that I know. It's in the old temple of Baelith. The one they burned down. It's a wizards place, that is. When the moon comes out, the doorman will appear and ask fer a password, and you just tells im' hold the portal. He'll let you in. And uh.. don't make any trouble. If you do, don't think I'll remember your name next time. "


----------



## Gideon (Nov 9, 2004)

*Phelen*

Phelen smiles up charmingly at Madame Gecko "Well, I am afraid I already thought about it" Phelen's face darkens a little "but more as a passing sorrow for those foolish enough to try."  With a wave of his hand and the returning of his smile "Your goods are very nice.  Would you be willing to use your magical might to enchant some cloaks for us?"  he nods towards Belok on the word us.  "Or if you are busy with other things perhaps you can tell us where we can find an artificer."


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 9, 2004)

*Delmar*

Delmar follows after the old hobo (nearly chasing him) and when he catches up he takes a penetrating look at him while gripping him tightly by the arm and making on obvious series of glances to his money pouch.

In a loud voice, "If you want to have the curse of drink removed from ye, the temple of Pelor can ease the transition to a life of peace and prosperity." 

Then under his breath he says, _"A 'Praise Pelor!' gets you two gold."_

He attempts to palm a few gold and tries to remember a good brandy to recommend. Again he stares piercingly at the hobo contemplating the strange nature of fate and fallacy of the purely rational mind.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 9, 2004)

The beggar suddenly sees his opportunity. 

"Praise Pelor!" he yells. He begins grovelling around, with one hand auspiciously turned palm-up.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Looking his most earnest, "Believe me lady I would never do anything to call attention to our friendship or cast a shadow on you." Glancing at Phalen, "As my diminutive friend says we are also seeking to have a cloak enchanted."


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 9, 2004)

*Delmar, the untrusting PC*

Delmar slips the gold into the beggars pocket and recommends a brandy made an order of Rahitian Brothers. _"Now that's firewater!"_

His gaze holds on the hobo wondering if this is some mage trick.

He rolls a sense motive check from before (1+4 wis=5) and a spot check suspecting some "magely treachery" (18+4 wis=22)

Then he rejoins Thane and Lilliana waiting to enter the Prismatic Spray.

Addressing the two he says, "Any ideas on how this is going to work tonight? These ones sound like pretty prickly types, I mean, using an old Baelith temple site and all."

"D'ya think I should go in there in these vestments or pick up another outfit? Of course, I'm assuming we are not going in armored and I don't think I can get past the door with a spear."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 9, 2004)

"Hmm, good thought Delmar. Lacking any magical prowess at all, I was simply going to enter as I am. While I am heavily armed, I admit, I'm not heavily armored. Studded leather armor is quite common. Besides, so long as my weapons are sheathed or otherwise out of hand, I think that most wizards would dismiss me as a threat... after all, in the time it takes me to draw my sword, a wizard could likely destroy me... or at least make the remainder of my day very unpleasant."

"Now, I have some small skill at disguise and deceit, but is it really necessary to employ it? I may be able to look the part of a wizard, but I certainly know nothing of magic and that would certainly blow my cover... which would result in even more trouble than just going as I am... I think."

"No, in my opinion, our best bet for getting in would be to simply follow Liliana's lead. She is, after all, our resident goblin toaster." Thane chuckles as if this were a really great in-joke. "I can play myself off as her bodyguard. You seem to not like dishonesty; quite respectably I might add. I think it'd be best to not anger your god nor put you in an uncomfortable situation. Just be yourself... and if you'll accept some advice. Stop dispensing advice... most of the magic users that I've met are quite arrogant and not generally heedful of the gods. If you try to lecture any of these wizards, they might take umbrage... and you might suddenly find yourself a toad."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 9, 2004)

"Ahh wise Thane, you beat me to the punch with your suggestion.  What mage does not need some good protection now and then?  And Delmar when said protection does not live up to is claim, what mage would go without some form of healing especially a mage who is of the adventuring type such that we most definitely am.  I don’t see any problems with the way we are dressed as the best disguise is the most obvious one.  I am pretty sure they will not scrutiny us too much as long as we just say who we are.  We are in search of a mage who was seen at this establishment that can enchant some items for us.  I just hope that we won't need some silly spell to get in or some kind of password as I am lacking in any simple spell and we don't know the password.  I am hoping that we can just talk or bribe our way in."

(ooc: got around to really looking at the Warmage's spell list and I don't even have read or detect magic, which could be a problem in the future.  Now I see some of the drawbacks to this class.)


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 10, 2004)

*Delmar, the pragmatic preist*

"You both misunderstand. My desire is not to don robes and carry staves or pouches of guano. Nor is it to preach to the unrepentant. I was clarifying our roles and suggesting the least threatening posture. These arcanists are often genteel and secretive. It's all about decorum and tact.

There is a great deal of discretion to be used when asking after a potentially rogue wizard. It may incite tensions if this is a certain guilds territory. That's among the many possible outcomes. Our very presence may arouse suspicions.

I simply suggest we be inconspicuous and delicate.

And, Master Thane, I greatly appreciate your mention of honor, but you should know I am not opposed to misrepresentation when necessary. I am just not suited for it. Actually, I wrote my thesis on Pragmatism. It was rather controversial."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 10, 2004)

"Ahh I see what you mean and you might be correct in your assmptions.  Lets go in and see how things look, at which point we can figure out what to do then."

(ooc: We technically do not know what the password is, the other half of our party does.  At least I think we don't know what the password is, please correct me if I am wrong.)


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 10, 2004)

*Oops...*



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> (ooc: We technically do not know what the password is, the other half of our party does.  At least I think we don't know what the password is, please correct me if I am wrong.)




You're absolutely right. I'll edit the above bit.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, to move things along, I'm going to try and bring you all together. Please excuse the 'railroading', it's honestly just a side effect of the pbp-format. 

PHELEN and BELOK: 

Madame Gecko suggests if you want something enchanted, go ask those mages. She knows some minor talents in town, but nobody up to enchanting cloaks, and where'd you come into so much money, anyhow? She gives general directions to the burned out temple of Baelith. 

Unless there is any objection I'm going to move you along to meet up with the other half of the group-Sher Farhid. See below!

DELMAR, THANE, LILLIANA: 

To Delmar: The hobo was probably a real beggar as far as you can tell. He may have been cursed at some point, because he seems slightly afflicted. 

Everyone: It's just now starting to get dark. By this time the hobo has wandered off, and there aren't many people walking around this part of the slums anyhow. From your vantage point the burned out shell of the old temple looks completely empty. The darkness gathers in slowly. 

By Dusk, you all notice a very tall figure followed by a very short figure coming down a side street in your direction. It's Belok and Phelen! After standing around for a moment and exchanging greetings, you note a pair of hooded enrobed figures coming from another side street walking towards the burned out temple ruin. One of them is walking with a staff. 

The moon is out by now. 

From where you are standing, the two mysterious hooded figures walk beneath a crumbling stone arch in the front yard of the temple and up towards the gateway. They then turn and walk behind a low partially demolished wall. There is a slight flash of light, as if someone unsuccessfully sparked a torch from the far side of the wall, and then the street returns to darkness. 

MEANWHILE: 

Outside the town, SHER FARHID: Sher Farhid waits until long after night has fallen to return to town. He spots no obvious signs of ambush, but does note signs (about a day old) of a medium-large three-toed saurian tailed predator - he can tell this by the tracks. His sensitive tiger form also helps him spot some burned brush in an area that would likely be a good hunting spot if the prey were travellers or merchants- or even orcs or goblin nomads that come into town every once in a while. He can follow the trail a ways if he wants to, it looks like it leads to a series of desolate dunes.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 10, 2004)

*Phelen*

Phelen gives the excited wave towards his companions "Hey! Is this the place?  We got the password aaaaannnnndddd I managed not to get turned into a gecko." Phelen finishes up with a wink and one of those smiles that seem to be always plastered on his face.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"So who's actually going in to the Prismatic Spray? It might be a bit much for all of us to go. I am willing to keep a watch out here."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 10, 2004)

Peter said:
			
		

> MEANWHILE:
> 
> Outside the town, SHER FARHID: Sher Farhid waits until long after night has fallen to return to town. He spots no obvious signs of ambush, but does note signs (about a day old) of a medium-large three-toed saurian tailed predator - he can tell this by the tracks. His sensitive tiger form also helps him spot some burned brush in an area that would likely be a good hunting spot if the prey were travellers or merchants- or even orcs or goblin nomads that come into town every once in a while. He can follow the trail a ways if he wants to, it looks like it leads to a series of desolate dunes.




Sher examines the saurian print for a while noting the size and form and sniffing to try and remember any scent.
Of far more interest though is the burnt brush and so he continues on to investigate

(ooc can Sher tell if the brush fire was natural or manmade?
and the saurian is a biped?)


----------



## Gideon (Nov 10, 2004)

*Phelen*

"Um...I am not sure if they would like my kind of 'magic'" Phelen shrugs "If they do I'll go in, if they don't I won't.  Beside out here ol Belok and me can work on our comedy act."

(ooc: I don't know how mages look upon those of a psionic bent Peter)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 10, 2004)

OOC Note: Pure psionicists (especially psions) are  considered a type of mage, although an odd type. Probably a better description of the Prismatic Spray is a hangout for 'arcane casters'. The relationship between mages and psionic power is closer than the relationship between arcane and divine power in many ways. Sorcerers and multi-classed sorcerers would probably have a lot in common with psionicists. 

SHER FARHID: You are reasonably sure the predator has two legs (bipedal) and a tail that drags by the tracks. You can estimate it's weight from prints in soft earth to be around 200-400 pounds. You are pretty sure it's just one creature. 

The brush fire doesn't give you any clues. It seems like burned is burned. 

Plans?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 10, 2004)

Well Belok, I'd assumed that we'd just go in and stay the night... its an inn after all. If they don't want us all in there, I'm sure they'll find a polite way to tell us. So long as we're not rude about it, I sincerely doubt we'll get into any trouble.

After pausing for a moment, "Does anyone know when Sher Fherid will be back?"


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 10, 2004)

*Delmar*

"I'll go ahead and detect it when everyone is ready. I'd recommend the all-glibness-team be ready to go. Where is Sher anyhow?

I agree with Master Thane, it won't hurt to stay together as a security detail or exploration party. But we'll have to make sure Milady and Master Phelen can gain entry.

Remember delicacy with these types. They're just so precious and cultured like no one else ever heard of book learning..."

Turning to Belok and Phelen, "So, what fancy pants password do they use anyway? Old Baelith shrine indeed..." (trails off muttering)


----------



## Elocin (Nov 10, 2004)

"I suggest we stay all together as well, if the establishment has a problem with us I am sure they will let us know.  Hopefully we will be able to find a room we can all use and then we can eat another hardy meal and gather some information about Shabu and anything else that is going on in this town."

"As fer the whereaboutos of Sher I know he is on theoutskirts of town at his own campe.  I think he does not like the feeling of being confined to staying in town and likes the openness of being outdoors.  I am sure he will be fine as he seems easily able to take care of himself."

"So shall we be off and find out more about this mysterious Prismatic Spray?"  Getting up and sheathing my well sharpened scimitar and placing my backpack over one shoulder, waiting for the others to to gather thier things so we can be off.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 10, 2004)

*Phelen*

"The more the merrier"  Phelen starts walking towards the not as abadoned as it should be temple "The pass word is simply 'Hold the portal'."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 10, 2004)

With the acrid stink of burnt ground lingering in his nostrils Sher Farid looks up along the trail that leads off into the dunes. He gazes up at the moon to try and estimate the time and once fixed he moves forward following the trail, keeping to the shadows to remain hidden, his senses alert...

ooc
Listen 24 Spot 10 Hide 26


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 10, 2004)

Thane hurries to front and peeks around the shadows, as if to assure himself that there is nothing there. Seeing nothing, he beckons everyone forward. _If I'm to play a stupid guard, I might as well act the part_, he thinks.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"Probably best we stay together, so in we go. I have a request though, I had all the grease I could stand last time out, how about something roasted or stewed this time?" He hefts his weapons and tries to look like a bored rear guard for the party.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 11, 2004)

*Delmar*

Delmar casts "Detect Magic" and licks his lips. "A nice pheasant stew. Mmmm."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 11, 2004)

DELMAR, LILLIANA, THANE, PHELEN, BELOK: 

After a moment  of discussion you head across the street to the burned out temple, which looms ominously, like an empty, roofless shell of walls, charred brickwork, and tumbled piles of rubble. Much of the temple seems literally blasted apart, and Lilliana notes the way burn marks and wrecked areas are shaped. The place was taken apart brick by brick by very destructive magic. 

You follow the general route that the hooded figures that came before you took, through a crumbling archway and behind a low stone wall... 

And then...

You reach a dead end. 

You reach a dead end, there's nothing here but a shallow alcove, and a pile of debris and refuse that seems to include the fragmented shards of an old wine bottle, some rags, and some loose rubble. Some beggars kip, probably. 

However, Delmar detects a strong scent of magic coming from the pile of trash. The rest of you detect a far less pleasant scent. 

As you get closer, a small eddy seems to stir up some of the trash and there's a faint tinkling sound. The rubbish swirls around and forms a crude face-like shape, with shards of broken wine-bottle for teeth in it's uneven crease of a mouth. 

It croaks out a faint growling sound, that seems to sound like ".....paaassswooord?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok looks meaningfully at Lilliana and makes an "after you" jesture.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 11, 2004)

*Phelen*

Giving no one a chance to speak up first, Phelen quickly steps forward"Hold the portal." Phelen says in that 'attempting to sound cool' voice.  He gives a quick confident smile around to all of his companions to set those that are nervous at ease.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 11, 2004)

Delmar whispers to the others, "When we ask after Shabu, who will we say recommended him to us? Or do you have his description handy"


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 12, 2004)

DELMAR, LILLIANA, PHELEN, THANE, BELOK: 

As Phelen utters the phrase "...Hold the portal.."

There is a flicker of light and the group suddenly feels themselves experiencing the sudden shock of momentary weightlessness. The air shimmers and dissolves and after a moment there is a second, much brighter flash of light. You realize you have been teleported.  

You arrive stuffed into the smallish entranceway of what seems like a fairly nice tavern or inn. The floor is graven stone, covered with runes. Your eyes adjust to tasteful lighting from softly glowing orbs that seem to hover in mid-air, and the room is further decorated with rich paintings and strange and exotic decorative plants growing from painted urns. From further in, you can hear the sounds of light conversation, and faint music. 

Because of the cramped size of the entrance alcove, which was probably never meant for more than 1 or 2 people at a time, Delmar, Thane and Lilliana appear uncomfortably locked together, and Phelen is being held by the overly large Belok. It's like a game of twister gone horribly awry. 

A well-dressed goblin in a red felt fez and wire-rim spectacles is standing across from the alcove. A look of surprise crosses his face at first but then fades quickly. 

"Welcome to the Prismatic Spray. Party of five?" he asks dryly.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 12, 2004)

SHER FARHID: 

Sher heads down towards the dunes, which are a far less travelled wilderness area. He slinks through the shadows, trying to stay aware of any threats or dangers. 

He pauses for a moment by a patch of scrub brush and rock. The unmistakable sound of a twig breaking somewhere up ahead. And breathing. It's a predator, lying in wait for something, making a deliberate attempt to stay quiet. 

There is something out there. He can't see it yet, but he can hear it. He's not sure if it has seen (or heard him).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 12, 2004)

Thane smiles sheepishly. "Party of six, my good sir. Mil'lady here is expecting another companion a bit later."  Squeezing out of the entryway, he holds his hand out for Liliana, as if she's the Lady and he the Knight. Putting all of his knowlege of courtly customs and his life experiences, he plays this to the hilt. "This way Lady Liliana, I'm sure you'll find comfortable accomodations here. Next time, we'll have to remember to send your entourage through the portal in twos."

_OOC: Do I have to roll anything?_


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 12, 2004)

OOC: No rolls required. 

The goblin claps his hands twice and one of the hovering orbs of light flits over to your group, which is now embarassedly extricating themselves from each other. 

"Just follow your guide, and direct any questions or requests to it. Through that archway is Otho, the desk registrar, or you are welcome to visit our .. wine parlour.. The Regnant Room is currently full."

He looks quizzically at the group for a second and then shrugs.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok carefully places Phelan on the ground after making sure he wasn't spitted on the Glaive and then adjusts his own clothes. He looks sharply at Phelan and says softly, "Let the Wizardess do the magicing next time. I think that spell must have been keyed to the size of the speaker."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 12, 2004)

*Phelen*

In at tone that is emulating Thane "Come my goodman" Phelen says in that 'conspirital tone' looking at Belok and holding out his arm.  Phelen throws a wink and a smile towards the goblin, puts down his arm, and starts after Thane and Liliana laughing lightly


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok rolls his eyes, but grins at his small friend and follows looking the place over carefully. 

_I hope the portions aren't as skimpy as the entry way. _


----------



## Elocin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Thane smiles sheepishly. "Party of six, my good sir. Mil'lady here is expecting another companion a bit later."  Squeezing out of the entryway, he holds his hand out for Liliana, as if she's the Lady and he the Knight. Putting all of his knowlege of courtly customs and his life experiences, he plays this to the hilt. "This way Lady Liliana, I'm sure you'll find comfortable accomodations here. Next time, we'll have to remember to send your entourage through the portal in twos."
> 
> _OOC: Do I have to roll anything?_




"What, oh right, ahh Sir Knight, thank you." Taking his hand and being led out of the tangle, obvisouly not used to ways of courtly manner.

"We shall head for the registar first and get some rooms where we can store some of our equipment for the night."

Waiting for the light to show the way, whispering to the others, "Lets get a room first and then we can ask this ball of light about the place and make our decsions in privacy."


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 12, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric of Pelor*

Delmar tags along behind and eyes the place up and down. He can't hide the fact that he's impressed. He thinks enviously, _"Why is it again that I've spent my life in cramped temples healing the poor and blasting undead..."_ 

He nervously fingers the clasp of his satchel bursting with small rectangular pieces of folded paper, _"No. Better not. Wouldn't be courtly. I hope the mages can make sense of all this. I'm out of my depth here.

Just remember the mantra, 'I wish you health and happiness, I wish you health and hapiness, I wish... I wish you'd make a small donation...'" _


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 12, 2004)

DELMAR, BELOK, THANE, LILLIANA, PHELEN: 

The group of you follow the flickering orb down a long stone hallway. At one point you pass a series of windows. Outside it isn't obviously night, although it is dark. There are more glowing orbs outside, and you notice a school of brightly colored fish swim by, followed by a gliding raylike creature. 

At first you take this for an elaborate aquarium disguised as a window, but after a second look you have to conclude that you are indeed somewhere under water. 

At the end of the hallway is a large lobby with an intersection of more hallways branching off and a grand staircase.  

In the lobby there is a desk staffed by an elf dressed in the same uniform as the goblin was wearing, including a red felt fez. He is surrounded by around 6 more glowing orbs of light that unlike yours are changing colors and occaisionally chirping softly or emitting strains of chimey music. 

"Welcome to the Prismatic Spray." he smiles after a momentary dubious look at the less-well-dressed your group. But he seems assured by Thane's noble crest. If you wish to register for a room or rooms, I am at your service. Otherwise the Wine Parlour is open, and in less than an hour the Feast hall will be opening. The Regnant Room is full up at the moment, and the Observation Chamber is up the stairs behind me. If you would like your orb to play music, or record recitations, I can exchange it with one of the specialized ones here. Or I can summon a live bard to accompany you tonight as you wish. Or.. other entertainments. "

He smiles graciously and bows, with a subtley upturned palm.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 12, 2004)

Peter said:
			
		

> "Welcome to the Prismatic Spray." he smiles after a momentary dubious look at the less-well-dressed your group. But he seems assured by Thane's noble crest. If you wish to register for a room or rooms, I am at your service. Otherwise the Wine Parlour is open, and in less than an hour the Feast hall will be opening. The Regnant Room is full up at the moment, and the Observation Chamber is up the stairs behind me. If you would like your orb to play music, or record recitations, I can exchange it with one of the specialized ones here. Or I can summon a live bard to accompany you tonight as you wish. Or.. other entertainments. "




"Are there rooms that could accomodate me and my entourage or would we have to get seperate rooms and what is the cost of said rooms?"

(ooc: I think we shoudl ry and get just one as we do not know what to expect in this tavern, I doubt we are in harms way, but it is always better to be prepared.)

"I have not been to this great establishment before but your doorman mentioned that if we had any questions we could just ask these floating orbs here, is that correct?  As I can see you are very busy and obviously I need to tidy up some before dinner."

"Thank you for your assistance."  Handing him a gold coin, "If I need anything else shoudl I ask you or is there someone else I should contact?"

(ooc: I am hoping we can ask the balls of light about anything that has happened here over the past couple of days.  I also want to ask it about this establishment and where in this land we are.  I am pretty sure there are no large bodies of water this close to Windfall, so we might be located somewhere along or in the ocean.  Depending on what the ball knows, we shoudl get dinner and see if we can mingle there, and then go to the wine parlour and the observation deck to gather our information - Any Thoughts?)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 12, 2004)

The elf frowns at the gold piece in his hand, but seems to recover quick enough. 

"The smallest suite we have is 50 gold for the night. But it has only two single rooms. Are some of your party planning on er.. bunking together?"
He trails off looking at Phelen and Belok and seems to give an involuntary shudder. 

Eventually he pockets the coin and goes on, 
"We also have the adventurers suite which has 3 rooms and two single beds per room, as well as a common room for 75 gold, and we can go up from there... And our private rooms are around 25 gold per night. They are well appointed and you will also receive the use of an unseen servant for the duration, free of charge. More luxuious accomodations are of course, also available." 

He smiles stiffly and takes out a scroll which seems to have multiple versions of the Unseen Servant spell scribed on it.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 12, 2004)

"Ahh, true comfort at last. I suggest we all chip in for an Adventurer's suite."  Looking thoughfully at the floating orb of light, "Are these orbs sentient?" Then, frowing as if silently berating himself, Thane addresses the orb. "Are you sentient? Do you have a name perhaps?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"The adventurer's suite seems to fit."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 12, 2004)

"The adventure's suite will be fine, ahhh kind sir.  And we would like to be shown there now.  I will assume that you will want payment in advance," turning to Delmar, "please pay the man as you should have the gold.  Thank you."


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 12, 2004)

*Delmar, the Cleric that bribes*

Delmar seems to fumble with the coin purse for while and seems to be reaching into his satchel as well. "This should cover the damage...  (and sliping him a pamphlet with a 5 GP tip inside- OOC: Delmar's funds, not to worry) and this is for your trouble..."

He makes eye contact with the Conceirge and then makes repeated glances to the pamphlet, his coin purse and back again. He clears his throat as his hand drifts imperceptibly closer to the coin purse.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 13, 2004)

The elven concierge takes the money from Delmar and smiles stiffly after a glance at the pamphlet. 

"My own unseen servant will carry your things if you wish. You don't appear to have too much luggage."

He gives Delmar a set of largish keys on a ring and points. 

"Yours is the Adventurers Suite down that hallway- the door is marked with the draconic letter 'U'. As in 'Unbelieving Heathen'. Here, I'll write it out for you.."

He makes a symbol on a small scrap of paper, and hands it over. 

"There you are. This is the main key, and each of the bedroom has an additional key that also works on the chest in the room. If you wish to purchase additional insurance or accoutrements, simply let your assistant know. Please enjoy your stay."

(OOC: By moving you into your rooms you can do whatever planning you have in private. So I'm moving you to you r rooms in this post as well. Then you can decide to go anywhere you like.)

The group of you heads down the indicated hallway through doors listed with alphabetical runes in draconic, passing only a pair of giggling female gnomes and a bald half-orc, his face covered with burn-scars. When you reach the door with the letter 'U' on it, Delmar lets you in. 

The room is very nice; one central chamber with a table and a sofa. There is a small raised stage area with cushions where a bard could conceivably be called to perform, and there are some empty bookshelves. The three doors of of this room each are simple but nicely furnished bedrooms. Each one has it's own pair of single beds, a single chest, wardrobe, 2 nightstands and a wooden armor stand. 

The glowing orb hovers over to a mirrored-alcove by the door of the main chamber and brightens considerably, lighting the room.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok looks into each room and tries to gage the sizes of the beds settling on the room with the largest he looks back at the others..."if no one has any objection I'll bunk in here." Dropping his gear he says, "well we're in, but damned if I don't feel like a fish out of water." He turns to the orb feeling very silly, "ah um...Orb, does this place sell wizardlt robes?"


----------



## Gideon (Nov 13, 2004)

*Phelen*

"Nice, bit pricey, but nice.  Um...If you guys don't mind can we get to finding stuff out?  I will also probably sleep at home... I mean the pickpocket has to go ply his trade."  At the end of his little rambling Phelen wiggles his fingers while saying the thief part in a very stuck up way.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 15, 2004)

"Ok so here is what I think we need to find out while we are here;

1) Where we actually are located in the world, mainly for curiosity sake.
2) Anything we can find out about Shabu...
    Enemies.
    Projects he might have been working on besides the rugs.
    What kind of magic is he known for - attack, defense, summoning or just enchanting.
    What kind of possible defenses he has at his tower or if there is anyone else living there.
    Who else might be interested/looking for Shabu.
    When was he here last and possibly how was he acting.
3) Some more information on our employer; who seeks to gain if Poli goes down.
4) Whatever other rumors we can find out about the area.
5) Find out what this Regeant Room.

I think the best place to get our information is going to be in the Wine Palour and possibly the mess hall.  Oh, we might want to get a bard up here later on to try and gather some information from him/her as well as they are known for having a lot of information."

Turning to the Glowing Ball of light, "By chance do you have a name or how are we to address you?  Also, what information are you able to give us concerning this establishment?"  We are very curious to learn where we are and what the Prismatic Spray has to offer us."

Gather Information (1d20+3=11)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 15, 2004)

"Sounds good to me Ms. Liliana."  

Thane wanders around chatting it up with the other tenants, trying to figure out the information that Liliana set forth above.

Gather Information +5 (1d20+5=6)

He is particualarly interested in why anyone would choose Shabu as an enchanter over anyone else.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 15, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*

To Lilliana, "That sounds about right to me."

"Now are we trying to insinuate ourselves among the wizards asking after enchanters for our cloaks and then ask follow up questions? Also if we were to see Shabu tonight do we address him and if so who should we say has mentioned him to us?"

"Hmm... Belok, are you suggesting some of us pose as wizards? Who among us could pull that off? I certainly would play the role poorly. Lady Lilliana and Master Thane discussed this earlier and were somewhat dubious about the idea for ourselves."

(OOC: for later Gather Info +17 then a Diplomacy check +8 and 2 spot or listen checks (+9 and +5) if necessary (1d20-1,1d20+4,1d20+4,1d20+4=[18, -1], [4, 4], [5, 4], [1, 4])


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"I'm not suggesting that we try to pass ourselves off as wizards, just folk of quality who belong in a special establishment like this rather than a scruffy warrior fresh from the desert. Some finer clothes matched with our rather expensive cloaks should do the trick."


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 15, 2004)

*Delmar*

"Ahhh, excellent angle, Master Belok."

Delmar starts spilling some gold coins on the table, "Now how much bribery money should we each take. The staff could be an indispensable source of information."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 15, 2004)

Thane addresses the orb. "Are you sentient? Do you have a name perhaps?"

The orb hovers over and responds only by saying "what is your request?". It's voice is hollow and artificial sounding. 

Belok asks "ah um...Orb, does this place sell wizardly robes?"

The orb responds by saying "We have no shops here, but our concierge can provide you with maps to the local market bazaars in Windfall or Denatis Peak."

This bit of information startles you, because Denatis Peak is some 100-120 miles away from Windfall- a weeks travel, depending on how you cross the desert. A couple of you may have been there a few times.  

Liliana asks "By chance do you have a name or how are we to address you?"

No answer to this. 

Lilianna also asks; "Also, what information are you able to give us concerning this establishment? We are very curious to learn where we are and what the Prismatic Spray has to offer us."

The Orb then begins to speak in what sounds like a scratchy crackling voice. Music is also playing in the background, and you all get the sense that this is a pre-recorded response. 

"...Long, long ago, Sultan Coeur of this land received a portent that his own son, Prince Lakrionis Coeur I would one day die by the use of magic. Thus he sought to make magic use illegal, and wizards were rounded up and arrested, deported to the sultanates' borders, and in some cases, outright killed. One man, the Lord Mixyus Skiim, sought to create a secret haven for arcane casters, allowing them a place to meet qand work in private. The facility you now inhabit is located at the bottom of the sea, technically out of the bounds of the laws of the empire. Lord Skiim was able to re-attune a pair of existing planar gates, one in the town of Windfall and one in the city of Denatis Peak that lead to our arrivals hall. Now, blessedly, the sultans anti-magic laws have been rescinded and magic has been allowed in our kingdom for the last several hundred years. Please enjoy our wine parlour, feast hall, luxurious accomodations, and observation deck...There's something for everyone at the Prismatic Spray. "


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 15, 2004)

OOC: 
Okay, so for what you plan to do next: 

I'm guessing that Thane, Lilliana, Belok and Delmar (and maybe even Phelen)are going to go and gather information in the wine parlour and possibly the observation deck. There's also the Feast Hall, and the twice-mentioned Regnant Room. If this is the case, you can just pick where you want to try gathering info, and what you are specifically asking about. 

I was assuming you already picked up expensive cloaks in the marketplace on the way over, but if you want to go back and wait until the next day that would be ok. But we can say you already had them. 

Phelen can try pickpocketing in the social areas of the Prismatic Spray or warp back home and try something elsewhere. I'd just as soon have everyone together, though.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"Thank you, Orb." Belok looks thoughtful for a moment. "We could expand our information gathering to Denatis Peak fairly convenently if we need to. I guess I'll hit the wine bar before dinner and also check out the observation deck. Are we really under the sea? Are we going as a group or should we spread out?"


----------



## Gideon (Nov 16, 2004)

*Phelen J-walking in the halway*

"Its the feast hall for me, if I am gonna miss home cooking I am eating now...or five minutes from now."  Phelen gives a wolfish grin and tacks on "I'll snoop around a little bit too.  You'll find me there."  with a little wave he is back into the hall and heading toward the feast hall.  About 7 steps down the hall Phelen realizes he is in a foreign place and leaving his partners behind...with a loud but not painful slap to his forehead Phelen turns around and heads back in the door.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok turns to the returning Phelan "the feast hall?" Belok wears his cloak and tries to look like he belongs. "Hey Orb, what's good here?"

OOC: At the hall Gather info checks:

Where to get a cloak enchanted
Belok rolls 1d20+6, getting [13,6] = (19)

1d20+6=19

What about Shabu I haerd he was good
Belok rolls 1d20+6, getting [2,6] = (8)

1d20+6=8

Our employer
Belok rolls 1d20+6, getting [5,6] = (11)

1d20+6=11

Regent room
Belok rolls 1d20+6, getting [6,6] = (12)

1d20+6=12

Latest gossip
Belok rolls 1d20+6, getting [12,6] = (18)

1d20+6=18


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 16, 2004)

*Delmar*

Delmar will work the staff, tipping/bribing up front. These will be the same setup questions that Lilliana had mentioned and that Belok was asking about.

Peter, if it requires additional rolls, please roll for me. (All social skills except Diplomacy are -1, all awareness skills are +4)


----------



## Elocin (Nov 16, 2004)

"OK, with the additional information from the Orb I say we try and not make any enemies here, especially from the staff.  This is a GREAT place where we can get away from things and if we ever have to leave an area quickly, this is it.  Keep that in mind when you are interrogating, hmmm - might be too strong a word there, well you all know what I mean."

"I think I will head on down to the Wine Parlor and do some snooping around there and then I will try and get into the Regent Room to see what that is all about.  Anyone wish to accompany me?"

The questions I will be asking will mainly be the same ones I posted above:

Wine Palour:
Anyone seen shabu?
Anything about his tower?
Anything about his recent dealings with people?
Anything about his enemies?
Anything about our employer?
Anything about our employer’s enemies?

Gather Information (1d20+3=18, 1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=12, 1d20+3=16)

Regent Room (or observation deck):
Anyone seen Shabu?
Anything about his tower?
Anything about his recent dealings with people?
Anything about his enemies?
Anything about our employer?
Anything about our employer’s enemies?

Gather Information (1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=11, 1d20+3=12, 1d20+3=15, 1d20+3=23)

If I am unable to get into the Regent Room I will go to the observation deck instead as I have got to see that.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 17, 2004)

*Phelen*

"I'll tag along if I can find some food with the wine."  Phelen pipes up.  With a flex of his arms he adds "I needs my vittles to get big and strong!"


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 17, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "I'll tag along if I can find some food with the wine."  Phelen pipes up.  With a flex of his arms he adds "I needs my vittles to get big and strong!"




"Looks like you and I can work the barkeep and wait staff together while the others can work the patrons, Master... (reconsiders his formal tone after looking at the affable halfing)  little buddy."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 18, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for the delay! I am assuming everyone will move through the rooms together for now. It's just easier to have the group kinda stick together. 


THANE, DELMAR, LILLIANA, PHELEN, BELOK: 
 head off to the Feast Hall, which is lavishly decorated. It's really just a barroom type environment, but with more cushions, Delmar notes. Instead of tables there are sunken circular areas lined with cushions. The center of the circle is a small raised stage that can serve as a table, or a place where wizards can play games with their prestidigitation spells- you note one game being played with holographic monsters battling each other across the surface of the stone table while other wizards wager small piles of coins on the outcome. Scantily clad servants (both male and female) take orders, and there are houri dancers that move from cushioned group to group. The room is not exactly packed, but it is pretty well filled. 

Joining the largest group of wagerers seems easiest, and after a few throws, the red ahriman eye beats the bluish pseudopod gel. coins are exchanged. 
Thane asks one particularly well-bedecked patron about his own magic cloak, and gets back a fairly good answer "there's plenty of wizards willing to work for a price. But if you want a deal, I'd try someone down on his luck!" and some vague indications of the losers side of the table. They don't seem too bad. Phelen comes back with similar responses. Any number of wizards could do it, and you get a few suggestions for 'enchanters'. Eventually a youngish sorcerer with red hair mentions the name. "Shabu is a good enchanter". 

The mention of the name Polixarchus gets a round of laughter. The word "pervert" and "loser" comes up a couple of times. Following up on this Belok learns from a nerdy looking elven wizard in thick spectacles that a rumor had been going around that Polixarchus made a deal with "someone he shouldn't have-- someone tricky from off-plane." Lilliana hears the same thing from a rather creepy looking human mage dressed in a black robe covered with skulls; "likely signed a contract with a devil.."

Delmar approaches and the man immediately turns away and melts in the crowd. Delmar notices a lot of the wizards seem a bit uncomfortable around him. Not all, but some. 

Nobody has seen Shabu lately though. Many have heard of him, and at least one man- a human clad in dyed blue leather armor and an eyepatch claims to have worked for Shabu in the last month guarding shipments between Windfall and Shabu's tower. He suggests that Delmar give it a try because it's easy money. The orcs and goblins are pretty well intimidated away from attacking anything bound for Shabu's tower. Lilliana asks about Shabu's tower specifically. The man in the blue armor says he has never been further than just inside the door. According to him there is an elaborate doorbell with a magic mouth, and Shabu employs "wooden men"- some kind of animated construct things that came out and carried crates up to an upstairs room. 
He hasn't seen Shabu lately, and did not see him at all during the latest cargo run. The constructs simply opened the door and began carrying off boxes. One even paid him. And another served drinks before they got on their mounts and rode back to Windfall.  

Phelen learns this: The Regnant Room is a special VIP room with a full-size stage. They always say it is "full", but in general anyone can get in for around 100 gp. It has curtained off subchambers, better entertainment, and they serve drinks from off-plane. Many of the wizards here are of the opinion that it isn't worth it unless you are trying to impress someone. 

Belok runs into a bald dwarven bard with a pair of overly voluptuous houri girls on each arm who claims to be headed to the regnant room. The dwarf points out just who to pay to get in- a gnarled looking half-ogre in the shadows, with his back to an unobtrusive door. Phelen and Belok bth watch as the dwarf anbd his small entourage go up, pay the half-ogre who bows and opens the door for the group. 

SHER FARHID: 
It is likely that you have lost track of the prey for now. You can return and try and join the group if you like or wait it out?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 18, 2004)

"Well my friends I think that, come morning, we should..."  he trails of while glancing at a passing houri dancer. Suddenly remembering himself he opens his mouth as if to speak and remembers that he's traveling with a lady. His cheeks turn scarlet. 

"Er... yes... umm... tomorroow... Em..."  He clears his throat and pointedly not looking at a point some six inches above Liliana's head he says, "Tomorrow. We should collect Sher Farid and then make the journey to Shabu's tower. Its clear that Shabu is not here so we might as well look him up in his home. If he's not there then we can always check Denatis Peak."

_OOC: Peter, what happened to all of our riding beasts?_

"What say the rest of you?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 18, 2004)

Thane glances around at the dancers, then the wizards, and the dancer's again with a thoughtful look on his face. He flags down a dancer (eyeing her appreciatively; _OOC: Bluff +5_) and asks her about the VIP room and how long one is allowed to remain there. Also, what services, besides the obvious, are actually offered in there. 

_OOC: Taking 10 on Bluff +5 & Gather Information +5 checks (if checks are necessary)._


----------



## Gideon (Nov 18, 2004)

*Phelen*

Looking up at Belok "Hmmm...VIP room?...and thankfully I am a very important person"  He shoots Belok a wink and begins to head over towards the door.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 18, 2004)

As the path through the dunes continues without sign Sher begins to feel the first twinges of fatigue. He has gained some informtion and so loking up at the stars to get his bearings turns back and heads for his camp...

(ooc _will wait it out and return when the next day comes - mean time return to own camp to collect armour and weapons (and Tef the axebeak). Of course if things are going to get exciting then hmmmm_...)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 18, 2004)

OOC: Don't worry about the riding beasts. I'll just say they are waiting at the ruined temple entrance-point whenever you warp back. 

OOC II: Is the consensus that you all want to try and enter the Regnant Room next? It's expensive for the whole group to go. Phelen could conceivably sneak in along with someone else.

OOC III: I feel bad for Sher Farhid. So this may brighten his day.. or night. (see next post)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 18, 2004)

SHER FARHID:

Sher turns and heads back to his makeshift camp, following the movement of the stars. Suddenly he hears the sound of a low throaty rattle- from his experience Sher thinks this is a saurian. 

It seems to be coming from the far side of a series of brushy dune hills where he is standing. Remaining hidden, he approaches the sound and witnesses the following: 

In the pale glow of the desert moonlight, there is a catus-filled gully filled with gravel. About 30 feet away, a man-sized saurian is advancing on the illuminated shadow of a humanoid figure that is picking it's way unawares across the gully. The humanoid moves strangely, almost puppetlike. 
When it reaches about the mid-point, it stops, and turns, and Sher notices that in the moonlight the humanoid creature has a featureless wooden face- it looks like a bedknob. 

The saurian growls and advances on the construct.. sniffs at it, and then takes an experimental swipe at it with one foreclaw. The construct loses an arm. It bends down to retrieve the arm, and the saurian decides it isn't worth fighting. It bounds past the construct into the brush and continues its way into the gully. 

The then construct sits on a rock and begins reattaching its arm.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"Phelan, why don't you check out the V.I.P. room and let us know what you find out. Does anyone else want to go?"  Belok also seems a bit distracted by all the female flesh on display. Regaining his wits he adds, "I think that may be a little rich for my tastes, but I would like to see the observation deck."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 18, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Well my friends I think that, come morning, we should..."  he trails of while glancing at a passing houri dancer. Suddenly remembering himself he opens his mouth as if to speak and remembers that he's traveling with a lady. His cheeks turn scarlet.
> 
> "Er... yes... umm... tomorroow... Em..."  He clears his throat and pointedly not looking at a point some six inches above Liliana's head he says, "Tomorrow. We should collect Sher Farid and then make the journey to Shabu's tower. Its clear that Shabu is not here so we might as well look him up in his home. If he's not there then we can always check Denatis Peak."




With slight shudder of laughter running through my body, turning to Thane, "Is there a problem Thane?  Was there something you were about to say?"

_I definitely like this place and can not wait to spend some more time here.  This is a place where I can get along and have a good time without having to worry about the repercussions._

"Well I think we have gathered as much information as we are able to in here.  I am going to join Belok on the Observation Deck and take a look around and then I will be heading to bed.  It looks like we have a long journey tomorrow and we should head out at first light.  I am hoping that Sher enjoyed his evening under the stars and that he is fine, which I am sure he is.  Gentleman (winking at Thane) I will see you all in the morning."

With that I leave and make my way up to the Observation deck and then to our room to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 18, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*

"I think I'll go change into a more simple tunic that's not as, er, inspiring and join Phelen in the Regnant Room. We can make a clean sweep of information gathering, get a hardy night's rest, rejoin Master Farhid and be off."

Turning to Phelen,"That is if that's okay with you, _Little Buddy_?"


----------



## Gideon (Nov 18, 2004)

*Phelen*

Phelen gives a little shake of his head and smiles "Sounds good to me...I'll wait here, hurry back, skip."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 18, 2004)

Sher feels his muscles tense and is about to spring forward against the saurian, until he sees the strange wooden face and is momentarily startled. Tghe strange scene unfolds and as the saurian disappears he allows himself to shift to human form and then cautiously approaches the wooden man

"Peace stranger" he calls ahead "may I approach?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 18, 2004)

When Thane finishes talking it up with a couple dancers, he ventures back to the group. "Sorry I didn't explain, I was just wondering if Shabu might be holed up in the Regnant Room. If you had the money, it might be a _very_... umm..." He glances at Liliana, "...err... _comfortable_ place to hide out."

OOC: Did any of the dancers cough up any info?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 21, 2004)

*Observation Deck*

Just to describe the observation deck- it's like going on to the roof of the building; a long, wide spiral marble staircase leads to the top of the building where there is an elaborate verdigris encrusted archway just as you reach the top of the stairs. And then you finally your'e at the top- on the roof there is a massive air bubble about 120' in diameter.

You can see that you are indeed deep underwater, on the edge of a sandy cliff and surrounded by coral and seaweed beds. The Prismatic Spray from outside is decorated to look a bit like a sandcastle. There is even an underwater entrance with a force-porticullis that looks like it is guarded by a pair of shell-armored humanoids. They might be locathah or mermen, it's hard to tell from your distance and angle. 

 Small groups of people are milling around talking and a pair of female bards are playing light chamber music on an unusually exotic looking instruments (a tombura bass sitar and a zither). There is a smaller bard up on the deck where refreshments are being served, but due to the the obvious intimate and quiet nature of the observation deck, you have a much harder time gathering information here. 

Still, it's nice.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 21, 2004)

*PHELEN: The Regnant Room*

Phelen drops back into the shadows and waits until another group approaches the door where the half-ogre is guarding. He can see a small group of 4 middle aged human sorcerers dressed in blue cloaks- the order of the Azure Eye, a sort of club for non-adventuring spellcasters who get involved in community work. They wear wide sweeping cloaks adorned with blue feathers. 

Each of them count out a stack of coins and they all seem both slightly intoxicated and very eager to see the entertainer in the room; "Darwa, The Elemental Diva". 

As the first on the group move through the door Phelen slips in behind the second ones cloak, and then darts off to the edge once inside. 

It's a big room, and not exactly full, but lively. This room is considerably darker- there is a small orb of light at each of the small tables, and in the center of the room is a raised stage. A gleaming silvery-skinned female dressed in diaphonous silks, layered veils, and glittering shawls is on stage singing in a strange, unearthly tongue. Perhaps Auran? The effect is similar to what you must imagine a Charm spell is like.. it is one of the most beautiful unaccompanied voices you have ever heard, and the singer effortlessly moves through scales and arias that you would never have thought possible with just voice. 

Phelen manages to break away for a moment and try to scan the crowd for signs of Shabu. Nobody really meets his description, and most of the people here are not exactly willing to chat. 

So Phelen enjoys the show. 

OOC: If Phelen or anyone else would like to come in and try anything special, let me know. Otherwise we can go ahead to the next day and the trip towards Shabu's tower.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 21, 2004)

*Sher Farhid:*

Meanwhile back in the dunes, 

The wooden man does not answer immediately, but eventually stands up. 

It's a wooden mannequin, probably an animated objuct or simple construct. 

It bows, and indicates the pathway back out of the dunes as if it were leading Sher into a grand ballroom. Then it begins marching back up the hill. As it turns, Sher notes a brass plate on the back of it's knobby wooden head that reads "Property of Shabu".


----------



## Gideon (Nov 21, 2004)

Phelen, impressively, looks around and spotting several gorgeous women but no Shabu doesn't interupt the other patrons and just settles back into the relaxation that is the Voice.

ooc:look at the time must be tomorrow


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 21, 2004)

*The Next Day::*

THE NEXT DAY: 

You note that the beds are masterwork quality, healing double the normal hp from rest. None of you have been injured of course, but its good to know. 

You have already paid for your rooms, so there is only the matter of a quick checkout at the front desk. The worker at the desk is a matronly female human woman who seems uncomfortably large for the small fez on her head. 

"Thank you for your stay.. If you have baggage, I can read you off an Unseen Servant  or a Floating disc for a small fee...?" She inidicates a long scroll on her podium containing multiple copies of 'service-oriented' spells. 

You don't really have enough baggage, and the fee of 50 gp seems a bit exorbitant. 

A bleary-eyed dwarven wizard coming in from the long hallway you need to leave by has already conjured his own floating sphere, and is moving in a pair of heavy dwarven trunks. You walk past him and reach the end of the hallway where the same goblin is on duty. 

"Back to Windfall? Right this way.. one at a time please. Or in pairs if you must. There's some sharp rubble on the other side so do be careful."

The end of the hallway dead end is a circular mosaic of a rough twisted looking face. When the goblin speaks the phrase "on your way..." a greyish blue light shimmers and warps your group back to the ruins of the temple of Baelith. 


So you arrive back in Windfall, with your mounts all packed up and ready as well. 

You can head directly towards Shabu's tower or do some shopping or whatever else your group decides.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 21, 2004)

'Wait" Sher runs after the wooden man as it continues up the hill "creature stop! - where is your master, where is Shabu?"

He persues the wooden man not knowing whether it understands his words but nonetheless with the inkling that this is not where such a thing ought to be...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 21, 2004)

Thane stands and streches out his 7' frame. His joints audibly pop as he goes through a stretching routine. 

Finishing, he thinks for a moment and begins strapping on his leather armor. You can see a set of heavier armor packed-up and strapped to his horse. 

After checking all his weapons he remarks, "Well friends, what do you think? Shall we go and see if we can't find Sher Farid and then head off to Shabu's tower? Time is wasting after all."

"Before we leave, however, do we have enough water? Or... are you blessed with the proper spells for creating water Delmar?"


----------



## Gideon (Nov 22, 2004)

*Phelen*

"Yeah, lets go!"  Phelen already packed up is very restless often shifting in his chair and signing softly to himself.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

*Belok Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok seems to be in a jovial mood after a couple of days of good food and a fine Inn. His armor is clean and polished and his hair freshly oiled and braided. Matilda, his Lizard is loaded with gear and he taps a couple of casks slung on the beast and says to Thane, "I have a pretty good supply of water, but we can always put some more on the wagon."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

As much as I enoyed the rest it will be good to be on the road again for some adventure.  It might have been too quiet and relaxing the last couple of days and I am ready for some excitement.  "Let all head on over to the stables and grab our mounts and see if we cna buy a wagon from there and grab some feed for our mounts as well.  Then lets go pick up some barrels of water and food to place into the wagon and lets be off.  I suggest letting me drive the wagon as then the fighters of the group are free to move in any direction if danger appears.  If I need to I can just run to the back of the wagon and jump onto my mount and go from there.  Were we going to use one of our mounts to pull the wagon or do we want to buy an additional mount?  Also, if someone wants to ride with me they are more than welcome to as well."

"As soon as we are able to purchase the needed wagon, food, water and possible mount I say we head out of town in the direction of Sher's campsite and then head on to Shabu's tower at best possible speed.  We can change directions or what not depending on the information Sher provides as well."

"Is there anything that I am forgetting about or does anyone else need to pick up some last minute details as well?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"All things being equal I'd prefer to ride Matilda rather than have her pulling the wagon, but the truth is I'm not much of a mounted warrior and would be jumping down to fight anyway, so if we want to have her pull the wagon that's fine too."  He looks at Lilliana with a humorous grin, "we just have to get a wagon with a really big seat or you'll have to sit in my lap."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "All things being equal I'd prefer to ride Matilda rather than have her pulling the wagon, but the truth is I'm not much of a mounted warrior and would be jumping down to fight anyway, so if we want to have her pull the wagon that's fine too."  He looks at Lilliana with a humorous grin, "we just have to get a wagon with a really big seat or you'll have to sit in my lap."




With a look of hardened steel, "So what are you saying Belok? Are you saying sitting with me on the wagon we won't have enough room for the two of us?  Are you suggesting that I have a fat ass or am I just big boned?  Because if you are I just might have to teach you a very hard lesson."   You can feel the air tense with magic as I glare into your eyes without blinking and then wink, letting the laughter flow through my body, as I then throw my arm over your shoulders and force you to start walking towards the stable, chucking all the way.  Hoping you are not too shocked or startled that you will keep your feet and not knock both of us over.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 22, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*

"Archimedes can pull the wagon. If I have to, I can ride with the cargo."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Stunned, Belok turns and allows himself to be walked toward the stables perhaps stumbling just a bit. Mentally slapping his forehead he thinks to himself, _You just had to go and tease a Wizardess didn't you. Too many half naked women last night addled your brain didn't they?_ He gives himself another mental slap and continues on. He opens and closes his mouth a couple of times, but no words come out as he stuggles with the notion that saying something nice about the Wizardess' ass can now can only make things worse and finally stammers out,  "well it looks like a nice day for a ride in the country doesn't it."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 23, 2004)

*Phelen*

"Well, being a conosour of ass's...i mean everybodies butt is right in my face...yours looks very armored...for a wizardress."   Phelen winks at Lilliana.  Changing subject and looking around the room "I am small so I can double on a mount or sit in the wagon and not tire out either animal."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 23, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

"Personally, I prefer to ride. I've some small experience fighting from horseback."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 24, 2004)

*Into The Desert:*

The wagon is finally packed and after a few practice runs for the characters that aren't using to riding axebeaks much, and some pointers from Thane, and both Thane and Belok trying to consciously avoid looking at Lilliana everytime she walks by..which Phelen points out gleefully. and Delmar making a brief but spirited attempt at explaining one of his pamphlets to the stableboy who couldn't read it... you set off. 

It's still the morning hours as you move out onto the dusty track that leads towards Shabu's tower. The map is infrequently passed back and forth from person to person but you all seem to be pretty sure this is the right direction.

Out in the desert you note the desert flora of cacti and straggly rock-ivy and sage is just coming into bloom. To the far north there is a dark cloud and a distant rumble of thunder. Thane assesses that it may rain by nightfall. 

After an hour or two of travel you reach the small turnoff trail that leads to Shabu's tower. It is marked by a tiny traveller's shrine to the fire spirit Rahiti. The flame has gone out, but the blackened stone head of the idol inside the brazier bowl looks to have been used as recently as last night. Some of the ashes are still warm. Desert nights can be cold- so it is likely some traveller rested here for a while. 

To the south is a far stand of palm trees and a series of dunes that seem to form a cupped area of sandy hills and colorful earthy wastes. 

In the distance, beyond this area, surrounded by 4 very odd stone formations you can see a low, squat tower with strangely fashioned cupolas. 

Just then, approaching from the direction of the dunes you can see two figures approaching. One is moving with a strange jery gait. It seems to not know where it is going. It goes in one direction, stops and freezes. Then turns around in circles and walks in another direction with a weird puppetlike gait. The humanoid figure behind it tries to tap it to make it move whenever it stops short. Eventually they start to come towards you. You recognize it is Sher Farhid, and some sort of strange mechanical man or construct made out of wood. 

OOC: Ok, you are all together! Just pretend the construct has been leading Sher Farhid around in circles all night, so he arrives at the same time you do to the traveller's shrine. No penalties for Farhid staying up all night, he'll just be really tired or need an extra hour of sleep or something. 

So now, you are all together, about 15 minutes from the tower down a nicely paved trail. As soon as the construct reaches the shrine, however, he points towards the tower and bows, as if he is showing you the way all along.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok looks down from the wagon seat where he has been trying hard to stay comfortable yet not bump thighs with Lilliana. "Well met Shar Farid. I see you've made an interesting friend. I fear we haven't learned too much since last we met. There is some speculation that Shabu may have run afoul of a powerful outsider. Other than that and the fact that our employer is largely regarded as a lecherous fool we've discovered that magical inns are hideous expensive." And thinking too himself, _Its never wise to even imply insult to the size of a Wizardess' ass. _


----------



## Elocin (Nov 24, 2004)

"Hail Sher, It looks like you have the most unusual traveling companion.  As Belok was saying we learned that our employer is possibly dealing with an outsider of some kind which is why he needs his rugs back quickly.  I can just imagine what would go wrong if he failed in delivering said rugs.  We did not find anything else of much use concerning Shabu besides he lives alone except for some wooden creatures.  Which it seems you found out about as well?  Did you notice anything else out here in the desert that we should be concerned about?  If not I suggest we keep the animals and the wagon near the palm trees and proceed on foot to the tower.  Otherwise we can just take everything up to the tower."

After saying this I will get down off the wagon, making sure use Belok's shoulder and knee for support hoping to make him blush some more.  He does turn into a nice shade of purplish red when he does that.  I will go over to the wooden creature and try and figure out just what it is and how sentient it is.

Spellcraft (1d20+10=19)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Lilliana is no doubt gratified by the speading crimson on Belok's face. _She could make that wooden consturct turn red. _ He jumps down from the wagon. "I suggest we walk up from here and see if anyone is at home. Then we bring up the beasts and wagons. I don't think we should be subtle at this point. We should announce our intentions to any in the tower rather than be seen as burglers."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 24, 2004)

*Phelen "haha she made you blush" Brighteyes*

Phelen is drawn back to reality from his "careful lookout" (pondering the intricacies of flight) the because of the various comotions of the re-arrival of Sher.  The first really coherent thought from Phelen is _She probably can handle wood, heh_ as he hears Lilliana get off the wagon.  "Open and honest seem a good plan."  Phelen chimes in.  He leaps off the wagon and sets out toward the tower.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 25, 2004)

"Well met Sher Farid. Umm... who is your traveling companion?"

Thane stays mounted. "I'll take up the rear everyone. I seem to remember something about being in a desert, at night, with bad whether isn't wise... but I don't remember why. Scorpions maybe?"

He scans the horizon and then the tower. "We might as well see if we can't sleep inside the tower tonight."


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 25, 2004)

Sher grins as he sees his better rested companions approaching and realises that he has been out longer then intended following this ridiculous mannikin. Giving himself time to stretch his slightly fatigued muscles he looks over at the arrangements the crew has made for travel through the dunes to Shabu's tower.

"This thing" he explains indicating the wooden man "is the property of Shabu. Mindless as far as I can tell, though it seems to be trying to tell us something."

He ponders a bit trying to decide if he found anything of interest "there are saurian creatures about, one attacked the mannikin before moving on. I also found an area of burnt brush, 'though no sign of its origin. Nothing else" he shrugs


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 25, 2004)

"Perhaps a camp fire got out of control?" Thane muses. He starts riding a short patrol (but keeping within earshot) back and forth around the others, keeping his eyes peeled for danger.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 26, 2004)

<i>I'm assuming I don't have to make a Religious Knowledge roll here</i>

"Just a damnable Rahiti shrine, I'll bet. Let me tell you all now, anything that brings heat but cares not to bring light is a harbinger of doom.

Them Rahitians are a nasty lot, they are. Always talk of cleansing the earth or some other destructive nonsense... let's hope that was just a traveller. Speaking of which, my back hurts, can anyone else hole up in the cargo this time?"


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 28, 2004)

You are all getting re-aquainted with each other and  catching up, when there is a sudden growl from behind a rock formation on the far side of the fireside shrine. A 5' tall saurian clambers to the top of the rocks, snarling. 

Sher Farhid recognizes it as the same species as the creature the night before, if not the same beast. The Mannequin and Delmar are closest, with Thane, Belok, and Phelen standing in the middle of the road and Lilliana and Sher Farhid farthest away. 

It jumps down from the rockpile and charges for your group, ignoring the mannequin. 

_OOC: Initiative Rolls! (I'm using my copy of your character sheets and invisible castle. It's probably best if you just give a general battle plan for how you want to fight and interject if you want to change plans.)

Sher Farhid +5 (22) 
Thane +1 (18) 
Belok +1 (17) 
Lilliana +5 (14) 
The Saurian Beast: +4 (13) 
Delmar +0 (10) 
Phelen +2 (3)_

The creature leaps down from the rockpile and charges directly towards Delmar first. In the sunlight you can see it is blood red with black stripes and huge black talons.

On the map (attached) 1 =The saurian, 2 = Belok, 3 = Phelen, 4 = Delmar, 5 = Sher Farhid, 6 = Lilliana 7=Thane


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 28, 2004)

"Heads up! We've got trouble!" yells Thane.  Reacting quickly, Thane turns his horse around and charges the saurian creature, attempting to overrun it with his horse.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok moves up next to Delmar which put the creature in reach of his Glaive. He swings will all his might at the creature.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 28, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*

Once it gets to Delmar, I'll draw my longspear and attack using a 5 foot step back to set up the reach or to the side to spread out a bit.

I'll rethink that if the saurian really pounds Delmar of course.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 28, 2004)

*Swiftly* taking in the feild and relative position of allies and the beast Sher begins to make the calculations in his head, first priority is to *Motivate Care* amongst his companions.

Moving closer towards Delmar, Sher calls to Belok to move into flank a *Master Tactic * that should allow best use of the glaive and longspear.

Once sure that the field is active he brings his own crossbow to bear...

(ooc Auras: *Motivate Care* +1 AC to all allies within 60 ft
               : *Master Tactics* Allies gain + 3 Damage when flanking

Only fire if required, otherwise keep a watch on proceedings... )


----------



## Gideon (Nov 28, 2004)

*Phelen*

If the creature is still standing by the time my turn comes around(that dice roller hates me...3 ones on like 5 rolls and nothing above a 10  ) I'll pierce it's *Mind* with a sharp * Thrust *.

If the creature is dead I will take a long hard look around while retreating to with in Belok's Reach or the wagon if I need cover quickly.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 28, 2004)

Seeing the beast charge an ally I can feel the thrill of combat take over.  Drawing on the power with me I create a line of fire between the beast and me.  In the heat of battle and being somewhat surprised I miss horribly and blast that sand to even finer sand.  Regaining my composure I will take a 5' step back.

Scorching Ray (1d20+4=5)

(ooc: are there critical fumbles at all or do I just miss?)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 28, 2004)

Sher moves to a strategic position and begins calling out tactical instructions, while readying his crossbow. 

(Motivate Care goes into effect). 

Thane charges the beast and attempts to overrun it. It snaps at the overbearing horse, and makes a nasty bite at the horse, but Thane's mount thunders over the beast in a cloud of dust and wheels around at the other end of the street. The Saurian is knocked prone. 

_OOC: The beast gets an AoO against AC 18. It hits , but Thane gets to make a ride roll with the mounted combat feat. He has to beat a DC 25. He gets a 19!. 
The mount takes 9 damage.. But the overrun continues, with the warhorse making a 19.  The Saurian makes an 11  and gets knocked prone. The mount gets a free hoof attack on the saurian as well, but misses. _

Belok moves up next to Delmar and stabs at the now prone creature, but misses. _(AC is now 13, reduced from 17 for being prone). _

Lilliana lets loose a scorching blast of silvery light which leaves an impressive burnt spot on the ground near the saurian beast, but misses!. (No, there's no critical fumbles!). She takes a 5' step back. 

The beast scrambles to it's feet and Belok gets another stab at it, this time stabbing it squarely in the flank!. The beast howls in pain!  Unfortunately, the creature rears back and lets loose a spray of oily superheated goo that bursts into flame in midair in the direction of both Belok and Delmar (and also Phelen who is just at the far end of the spray)._The saurian's AC is now back to 17 because it is no longer prone_. 

Saving throws: 
Delmar makes a 20 and saves.  
Belok makes a  23 and saves.  
Phelen (gets +4 for 50% cover) makes a 10 and gets blasted! (wow, that dice roller really does hate Phelen..)
Damage is 11 points. 5 for those who saved.  

Delmar readies his longspear and attacks, moving to the side to spread apart from Belok and keep the beast at bay with their long reach weapons. He stabs at it, but the monster is too quick. 

Phelen begins contemplating the virtues of taking cover behind the wagon, and makes a move over towards it, taking 50% cover. He lashes out with his mind thrust, and beast suddenly reels in obvious pain. (let me know how many power points you spend next time. I'll say this one was 2.) The beast looks hurt but still dangerous and.. now it's angry. 

Sher Farhid begins calling out for Belok and Delmar to flank the beast. Are there any changes to plans or new attack ideas?

(revised tactical map for round 2)


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 28, 2004)

*Delmar*

As instructed, Delmar will move to flank (if necessary) and attack with the longspear. He calls out, "Anyone need healin' yet? He's a nasty one."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok very impressive there girl, very impressive, what would your instructors think of you, let alone your friends here.  Now this I know has never failed me before as I begin to speak some more words of power and 2 glowing purple balls of energy fly from my fingers tips to strike the beast in the side, blasting bits of gore everywhere.

Magic Missile (1d4+3=6, 1d4+1=5)

(ooc: messed up my first magic missile roll and the reason why one of my magic missile is 1d4+3 is My Warmage ability to add my Int bonus to my damaging spells but only once per spell, so multiple MM only get the +2 added into one of them)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 28, 2004)

(revised map with alpha-numeric grid coordinates by request)


----------



## Gideon (Nov 28, 2004)

*Phelen with the owwwww-ie*

OOC: I will make sure to include pp expenditures.  Stoopid dice roller.

"That Frump-ing hurt! You #$%!^%!!  Beside that you have no manners.  Bet you didn't even pray before dinner."  Phelen lets loose another psionic attack with a sharp clanging of bells in everybodies minds. (Mind Thrust 3 pp 3d10 damage DC 16 will neg)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 29, 2004)

Thane wheels his horse, moves it closer (5' step) and attempts the slice it in two with a powerful blow from his bastard sword (I stated that it was drawn before you initiated combat, I believe).

OOC:  DC 5 Ride Check to guide with knees (*result is 25*).
Attack Roll +9 (-2 for Power Attack) (1d20+7=10) _If my horse is bigger than the saurian, then I get a +1 to hit, but this +1 is not factored into the total, nor would it affect the outcome of my actions._

Thane misses terribly. "Damn!"

EDIT: Sorry, I can't get this link to display: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=40073 its for my ride check above.

OOC: Don't know if I'll be able to post again tonight or tomorrow. Just assume that Thane stays mounted and attacks the creature (power attack 2, using two hands). If anyone is about to die, Thane will interpose himself between th saurian and the other person, regardless of how many hit points he or his mount have, he won't take breaks to heal himself either.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"Sher's right, hold your position Delmar and I'll flank." Belok moves south then east to flank. When in position he goes for a sneak attack.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 29, 2004)

_repost of initiative order for reference:
Sher Farhid +5 (22) 
Thane +1 (18) 
Belok +1 (17) 
Lilliana +5 (14) 
The Saurian Beast: +4 (13) 
Delmar +0 (10) 
Phelen +2 (3)_

Sher calls out for Belok and Delmar to set up the flank for Thane, you can hear his voice calling out to you over the creatures' horrible snarling and snapping and the screaming of Thane's horse. 
_Master Tactics is now in play on top of Motivate Care. I assume you'll want to take a shot at next round with your crossbow?_

Thane wheels his mount and takes a two-handed swing at it with his bastard sword. His swing goes high though, and the birdlike saurian ducks out of the way, snapping. 
_Since Thane doesn't have Ride-by attack, that puts him directly behind the beast in J7, which effectively flanks it. So at least you get the flank..._

Belok moves around to the opposite side of Delmar and goes for the sneak attack as the beast jerks it's attention wildly from the mounted rider to the two polearm wielders. He attempts a sneaky snab at the creature's exposed back, but  misses at the last second. 
_Belok moves out of the flank opposite Thane, but back into a flank with Delmar. He still has both flank and reach as does Delmar. _

Lilliana intones an angry syllable and forms two crackling purple orbs. Both of the magic missiles speed off in a chaotic arc, whizzing through the air, and impacting the creatures side with surprising violence. They sizzle nastily against the beast's hide. 

But both Delmar, Thane and Belok notice with horror that some of the saurian creatures wounds start knitting together, as if the creature were spontaneously healing with incredible speed. The saurian beast turns on Thane, who is now closest, and attacks him with devastating ferocity.
_The creature misses  with it's powerful bite, and also misses with both claws._

Delmar seizes the opportunity to drive his longspear into the creatures opposite flank, and the creature screams again. The creature is wounded  again, but it still seems eager to sink it's teeth or claws into one of you. Or all of you. 
The beast is definitely still up and fighting. 

The sudden sound of underwater bells begins clanging in everyone's mind as Phelen makes another successful mind thrust. The beast reels in pain from the vicious psychic assault.  

On the map (attached) 1 =The saurian, 2 = Belok, 3 = Phelen, 4 = Delmar, 5 = Sher Farhid, 6 = Lilliana 7=Thane


----------



## Gideon (Nov 29, 2004)

"Hmmm..anyone got something that will stop this thing?" _I hope so, I don't want to use my power up too early_  Phelen gives a little shrug and then focuses back on the shape of the saurians mind fiercely piercing with his mental will.  (I am going to wild surge, Mental Thurst 1pp + 2 wild surge Power points)


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 29, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*

_OOC: Shouldn't Delmar's longspear attack have an additional 3 points of damage from Sher Farhid's Master Tactics aura?_

"We'll 'ave ta hit em hard and fast. Pelor's Orbs- the beastie can heal himself! I'll give anyone my spear if ya can flank another side."

Delmar will continue to rotate the flank (or just move into a flank) and strike with the spear again.

-OR-

If anyone moves up, he'll drop the spear close to them, draw the morningstar, 5 foot step and go in for the kill wielding the morningstar 2 handed.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 29, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

"I am sure if we keep damaging this beast eventually it will fall, I just hope it falls before one of us though.  I would hope that we are dealing more damage to it than it is to us."

With an oath to Horus I attempt to scorch the beast another time and it looks like my oath was answered with the possibility of a crit.  I will also move to E5 to take up a defensive position between the beast and the other party members.

Natural 20 baby....
Scorching Ray - Ranged Touch (1d20+4=24)

D*mn you dice roller!!!!!
Scorching Ray Critical Threat - Ranged Touch(1d20+4=8)

Use this is I did not crit.
Scorching Ray Damage (4d6+3=16)

Use this if I did crit.
Scorching Ray Crit Damage (8d6+3=31)

(Spells Left 1st/6, 2nd/5, 3rd/1)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 29, 2004)

drdevoid said:
			
		

> _OOC: Shouldn't Delmar's longspear attack have an additional 3 points of damage from Sher Farhid's Master Tactics aura?_




You are correct. I will count that damage towards the monster.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 29, 2004)

(ooc hell I was expecting a basic dinosaur Peter gives us mini-godzilla! go RBDM!!)

Sher's eyes go wide at the creatures fiery attack and then quick healing - 'at least we know the origin of the burnt brush now' he thinks - as he takes aim upon the creatures head and fires his crossbow into the melee.

"Be careful" he calls as the others move around flanking the creature "this seems no natural animal, scorcery maybe involved"

(ooc _keep Auras up and fire crossbow too_)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 29, 2004)

OOC: Heh, I forgot that my horse can attack too. lol
     Peter, you never answered me. Is my horse larger than the saurian?
     I couldn't find this... do I need to make a ride check if my horse attacks and I do too? Ride check (1d20+7=15)

Thane snarls at the creature "Foul beast, you-WILL-FALL!!!"  (Attack w/ Bastard Sword (Power Attack 2) (1d20+7=10)). Thane swings mightily at the scaled monstrosity and... misses.

While Thane is being spectacularly uneffective, his mount lashes out with its hooves (Horse; 2 Hooves attacl (1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=11))and teeth (Horse, bite attack (1d20-1=14)). It too seems to be unable to connect as the saurian ducks and dodges.

_OOC, remember that my horse has studded leather barding for an AC of 17_).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"This beast is more than meets the eye." He thinks hard, _what do I know about fighting such a beast?_  

OOC: Knowledge local 9 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=40250

Belok stays on the creatures flank and tries once more to get in a sneak attack. 

OOC: Belok rolls 1d20+10, getting [11,10] = (21)
Attack  Attack (1d20+10=21)

Belok rolls 2d8+1d6+9, getting [7,7,6,9] = (29)
Damage assuming a hit.

Damage assuming a hit (2d8+1d6+9=29)

Feeling his blade bite home he exults, "Let's see how fast you can heal from that you overgrown gecko."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 29, 2004)

OOC: Just to confirm that Thane's horse is indeed larger than the saurian. It is medium sized. The horse is large. The round 3 post will be up in about an hour or so!


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 29, 2004)

*Delmar*

Just to clarify since it would seem that Thane and Belok held position and didn't move during their turn (5 foot or otherwise), Delmar will rotate opposite Thane and holler something like, "Counterclockwise! Rotate the flank!"

Of course the thing is probably already dead before D acts.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 29, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

_Upon seeing her new allies do battle I am reminded of my years of training.  It seems we all work well together and can definitely hold our own.  Aww the thrill of battle is exhilarating and I can not get enough of it._

Screaming to be heard over the din of battle, "Be careful Thane and not stare at its ass overly much otherwise it might get annoyed and bite yours off!!"  I feel good; I have not felt this much companionship in a long time, the coming battle will be great and enjoyable.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 29, 2004)

_repost of initiative order for reference:
Sher Farhid +5 (22) 
Thane +1 (18) 
Belok +1 (17) 
Lilliana +5 (14) 
The Saurian Beast: +4 (13) 
Delmar +0 (10) 
Phelen +2 (3)_

Sher takes a carefully aimed shot in between breaths as he considers the possibilities of the tactical battle. The shot unfortunately misses.

Thane hacks away wildly at the beast and even guides his now bucking horse over to attack it, but the snapping lizardoid dodges and twists away, unharmed.

Belok, seizes the opening, though and drives his glaive deep into the the creatures hindquarters. It squeals in more obvious pain again, this time craning it's awful head around to face the half-giant. It lunges for Belok suddenly, but is caught suddenly full in the face by Lilliana's scorching beam of silvery light. 

The blast of eldritch light rips a perfectly circular hole through the middle of the creatures head and out the other side. The saurian beast slumps to the ground. 

For a full 10 seconds there is silence. Delmar prods the thing with his spear. Nothing. It's dead. 


OOC: (Phelen will not need to use his power points up).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok begins to clean the blood from his Glaive and looks to Liliana "Nice shot lady, and well timed. I expect that beast was about to exact revenge for the poke with a sharp stick I had just given it." Then looking around at his companions. "I must say you all came together rather well. Had we not worked so well together I suspect we'd be more than a bit singed. Is anyone badly hurt?"


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 29, 2004)

Thus Endeth Chapter III, in the Perilous adventure. You get experience points and we will go on to Chapter IV!

Please excuse my experience point system, as I am trying to adapt to the medium of the PBP game. My philisophy is I like to give the same amount of experience to every party member so there are no favorites, and to award at regular intervals. Usually at session's end in my RL game. Since we have to deal with no set session limit I have divided things up into 'chapters' that are probably kind of arbitrary but make sense to me. And also since I cannot expect everyone to spend 2 weeks running combat after combat, I am awarding a standard 'freeform award' for roleplaying scenes where skills are used and plans made and roleplaying accomplished. This standard award is 75 x (avg party level)

Okay, so on to the points: 
Encounter 1: Meeting at the Weaver's Guild
Free Form Award: 75* (average party level). (You are all lvl 5): 375

Encounter 2: The Sea Flower Tavern 
Free Form Award: 75* (average party level). (You are all lvl 5): 375

Encounter 3: The Prismatic Spray OR Desert Encounter (for Sher Farhid)
Free Form Award: 75* (average party level). (You are all lvl 5): 375

Encounter 4: The Zezir attack
CR 6 encounter: 
(Awd for about a CR 6 party. You are 5th, but have 6 people): 1800 (/6=300 xp each). 

Total award is 1425. 


UPDATE: The freeform awards are individual rewards that everyone gets. The monster award should be divided equally (300 xp each). Total award, therefore is 1425.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 29, 2004)

*CHAPTER IV: Shabu's Tower*

A few minutes later, you are gathered, with your mounts and wagon, atthe base of Shabu's tower, which appears to be deserted. The wooden mannequin (which was no help during the battle- it just cowered off to one side somewhere) seems excited to be in this area. It makes a big show of leading your group down the winding road to the tower, complete with puppetlike flurishes everytime you have to make a turn somewhere. 

When it gets to the tower, it walks directly up to the tower and bows and attempts to open the door. The door doesn't open. 

Okay, so from this distance you can tell the tower is made of stone, about 60' square at the base, and probably 6-8 stories tall (depending on how high the ceilings are). It's about 100' tall. It starts narrowing as it gets closer to the top, so that the top of the tower is probably only 30' square, but it is hard to say from your perspective.  

All of you note that the lowest windows are narrow arched portals that begin at the 30' mark or so, and are fitted with shutters. The shutters _seem_ to be open right now. There are three rows of them going up,spaced evenly out along the length of the tower. 

The top floor of the tower is crenellated and battlemented, and there is a minaret-style dome at the very top. A sort of peaked dome, that seems to be plated with burnished brass. At the very top, you can see an indigo pennant flying, but it's too far to see what the pennat says. 

Delmar notes gargoyles encrusting the tower underneath the battlements. Not the animated bite your face off kind of gargoyles.. well, not _obviously_. They are very high up as well. 

The mannequin is still tugging at the door handle. Atthis point it has both hands on the handle and both feet on the wall and is pulling at it to no avail.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok examines the door carefully.

OOC: Is there a visable lock? Check for traps (1d20+6=26)


----------



## Gideon (Nov 29, 2004)

*Phelen, Halfling Wilder*

"A little singed but okay."  Phelen responds to Belok's inquiry.  Phelen looks over to the construct and its futile strugle with the door and shakes his head and just starts to giggle.  Phelen boldly walks up to the door and gives it a solid knock unknowingly in the rythem of the beautiful ladies voice.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 29, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

"Now that was a lot of fun!" Liliana states while keeping a watch out for any other critters that might view us a food.  "If you guys can take care of the door I will keep an eye out and then make sure the animals don't go anywhere and un-harness the animal pulling the wagon."  Will attempt to look around constantly while doing all of this.

I will also attempt to examine the tower more and see if there is anyone/anything watching us from any of the windows.

Spot (1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=12)

(ooc first roll spot to see if there are any more animals skulking around, 2nd spot to see if anyone is in the windows)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 29, 2004)

Belok notes the large elaborate polished brass lock built into the door- a wizards tower, probably a magical lock, Belok thinks. He traces with his eyes the lines of a subtle silvery filament that run throughout the doors face in a decorative pattern - almost invisible to the eye. Belok notes that they seem connected in an odd way, he notices what looks like might be... a trap!

But.. before Belok can warn him, Phelen goes and hits the door squarely!

_DC 13 fortitude save: Phelen rolls a natural 20. Lucky for him._

A visible charge of purplish eldritch light pulses along the door frame, stinging Phelen with a slight jolt of cold negative energy. He jerks his hand away quickly. 

Lilliana recognizes the mark of an arcane necromantic spell by her knowledge of spellcraft. She isn't sure which one, though. 

Belok notes that the trap has reset itself. 

A Magic Mouth appears suddenly in the center of the door and says "We are most apologetic, but the master is not receiving visitors today.."

The magic mouth fades away quickly after imparting this message, even if you begin talking to it. It's simply a programmed image, it seems.

Lilliana notes no other animals outside and doesn't detect anything at the windows.

The mannequin stands up and begins shaking his finger at Phelen and making shoo-ing gestures.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 29, 2004)

"What a waste! Can't even take down a stinkin' lizard..." Thane is fuming. but manages to congratulate Liliana on her kill.

He dismounts and begins binding his horse's wounds (take 20). Afterwards, he cleans his sword off in the sand and saunters over to get a better look at the creature.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 30, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

"Phelan when dealing with wizards you might want to be more careful as they are very protective of their things and they hate people who just poke around in their personal affairs.  I am unsure as to what that spell was but it was from the necromatic arts so it could have been deadly."

"Well it doesn't look like there are any other beasts around and from my observations of the windows no one is home.  Is there a way we can disarm the trap and get inside or do we have to break down the door?  I would advise against breaking down the door as there could be even worse traps inside.  Also we could possibly climb the outside of the tower to one of the windows but they might be trapped as well. Mind you, if this was my tower I would have them trapped anyway."

_Thinking to myself I will have to congratulate Thane at the first chance I get to remind him that without him maintaining the attention of the beast I might not have been able to cast spells and Phelan and Sher might not have gotten theirs off as well.  He seemed to take being ineffective a little too hard even though without his help the battle might not have gone as good as it did._


----------



## Gideon (Nov 30, 2004)

*Phelen, Halflin Wilder*

"I didn't realize that knocking was bad.  I always thought knocking was just polite."   Phelen gives a shrug and then waits for someone to open the door.  He begins whistling some charming some tune.  The same tune he was humming earlier.  While he whistles he justs kinda flops down onto a comfortable stone.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 30, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

"Well yes Phelan knocking is polite but under these situations why don't we err on the side of caution, especially when we might have to deal with an outsider who has kidnapped a wizard of some regard." _Well at least I think he is a wizard of some regard and not some over stuffed book learned wizard with an over inflated and over exaggerated ego._

(ooc - just as an info my characters name is spelled with one L - LiLiana - and I know it does look all blurred together on here so easily confused, hell I have to check my own spelling at times.)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 30, 2004)

OOC: Whoops. Noted spelling of name. Liliana. 

Ok, so any plans for getting in or otherwise messing with the door?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Wizard*

Belok eyes the door curiously. "This trap is most likely at the very limit of my abilities to disarm. I would have to be very lucky. Most likely I will end up like friend Phelan if I try. There is a posibility, if one of you can cast despell magic on the trap that would nullify it long enough for me to open the lock."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 30, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

"As I would love to be able to help you out Belok but that particular spell is beyond me, unless you meant the version of Dispel Magic that actually destroys the door itself.  Otherwise I am unable to help at all with the door."  Turning away again looking somewhat sheepishly at not being a little more helpful outside of combat.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 30, 2004)

_(OOC: What time of day is it? Delmar prepares at dusk.)_

Well I can grant you some temporary assitance (ooc: Guidance) or I can Dispel it later on tonight if you can wait until after vespers. Otherwise we best look for another way in.

Seeing as there are traps around, are you all sure you don't want some healing?

[I'll use my domain CLW, then I'll sub "shield of faith", "remove fear", "magic weapon" and "prot from evil" in that order. Each CLW is 1d8+7 (w/ Augmented Healing.) I'll roll anyway, if you don't want it just make a note and I'll retain the spell]

Phelen gets back 9, Thane's Horse gets 13, Belok gets 15, Thane gets 9, Delmar gets 15


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 30, 2004)

OOC: It is now midday. Just a few hours until dusk, though.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Wizard*

Belok strokes his beard and looks at the tower, "Well, I can try and make one of the windows."  

OOC: Do they look big enough to accomdate Belok's size. 

OOC to Elocin: Now we are even for my failed spelling--you got Belok confused with Phelan. I'll try and be more careful in future.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

Thane eyes the door thoughtfully. "Are you sure we should be breaking in? What reason do we have for doing so? This is surely against the law..."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 30, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Mage*

"I am not so sure if we are breaking the law Thane.  I see it this way; we were hired by our employer to find his missing rugs.  They were supposed to be delivered to him a little while ago and they never were.  The person who was working on them has since disappeared and as far as we know this is his last known location.  So we are here to investigate the whereabouts of said rugs and Shabu.  Plus I am not so sure there are any laws out here in the deserts.  Also, I believe the highest ranking member of town hired us for this job as well so we are covered.  There is the possibility that Shabu is in his tower and needs our help but is unable to communicate it so we might also be on a rescue mission here.

I do understand your dilemma though and if you do not feel comfortable with this I would completely understand if you wanted to stay outside.  Our animals and gear do need guarding and you never know if there are any more of those beasts out here so we could use a rear guard. Though I would feel safer if you were with us as you were a great help in defeating the last beast and we do not know what is behind these walls waiting for us.  I will leave the decision up to you, sir."

Turning to the rest of the group, "I would suggest we wait until Delmar has time to pray to his god for the spell and then we can enter the tower shortly after dusk.  We could possibly climb the walls but we are in no great danger at the moment that we know of, so waiting a few more hours is of no concern.  I would suggest that we do not needlessly put Belok in harms way by attempting the lock as again we are not in that much of a hurry that a few hours will mean that much of a difference.  Now if we here fighting inside or screams of help then that is another matter, and if say a few of the lizard beasts come over the dunes, but if that happens we can make some other arrangements."

"What say you all?"


----------



## Gideon (Nov 30, 2004)

*Phelen, Halfling Wilder*

"That works for me.  Does anyone else think calling out might work?  Like a greeting style. Possibly a password, He seems kinda full of himself." gives a little shrug of his small frame.  Phelen taps his chin with his finger thinking out loud in a quite voice that carries a little bit "This guy has to get into his tower somehow.  Maybe the construct can help us somehow...as a BATTERING RAM! heheh."  At the shouted 'battering ram' everyone looks over at him as Phelen looks slightly sheepish for his outbreak.  "Sorry about that."  He quickly flashes a  smile and gets back to thinking.

ooc: I took the healing, thanks ole buddy boy


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 1, 2004)

Having checked to see if he could recover his misfired bolt Sher eventually joins the others in contemplation at the door of Shabus Tower. 

"_Good team, good team_" he nods happily at the ability of this motley crew to work together even as the enscorcled door ensures that no unwelcomed attaention is payed to it.

"Perhaps we could ask for entry" he suggests "we know the door is magicked and we have Shabu's puppet with us, apparently trying to lead us here. I agree with Phelen perhaps we should but ask for entry cliaming we are invited by Shabu or atleast by his mannikin"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 1, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

"No, I'd better come with you. Belok's good with his polearm, but it doesn't look like anyone else here is skilled at close quarters fighting. Besides... I've got some heavy armor I can use. While it won't protect me against magic or treachery, it'll help against more mundane threats."

"If we're going to wait, I'm going to get some rest." Thane unrolls his pack next to the wagon and after seeing that his horse has food and water, he sits down to rest for a bit. His warhammer is nearby so that he can pick it up at a moment's notice. He unpacks his heavy armor and begins to clean & polish it.

"You know, now that I think about it. We've got two large lizards here, and my horse... if we could manage to hook the door somehow, we might be able to use them to pull it off of it's hinges."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 1, 2004)

The windows would be big enough to crawl through, but the lowest one is 30' up. That's not too high. 

However, if you wish to take the opportunity to rest, replenish spells and the like, you are in no immediate danger. 

Unless there is any objection, assume a 3-4 hour rest. Dusk falls. Delmar replensihes his spells after healing the group.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

During the break Belok will examine the lock very carefully in preparation for picking it later. He will also check his gear and have something to eat.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 1, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

I will essentially be cleaning and sharpening my scimitar.  Going over my bow to make sure everything is in order, making sure all the arrows are still in good condition.  I will also at some point make sure my axebeak is taken care of and see if anybody needs help with anything.  At some point during the break I would like to study the wood creature and attempt to talk to it and try and find out i it knows anything.  Then tend to my axebeak and eat some food and rest for the remaining time.

Spellcraft=12, Knowledge Arcana=24, Gather Information=15


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 1, 2004)

*Delmar*

Delmar nods and turns to Phelen, "It probably has some sort of password or secret passage. I could try some magic detection for the latter, but my eyes aren't the keenest. As for the former, I'm not the cleverest in this bunch.

I've got an Orison (guidance) that could give some minor help to anyone that would want to try. I guess I'll take a nap and get up for Vespers. I have a feeling this could be a long night."

_(I can't post again until tomorrow. I'll prepare 2 detect magics in place of  prayer and remove curse. I'll drop read magic and detect poison for an extra Guidance and Detect Magic. Peter, go ahead and control Delmar to keep it moving along.)_


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 2, 2004)

Sher walks up to the door and calls "We come seeking Shabu, let us enter!"

standing back to see what happens he looks over at the wooden man "property of Shabu" he addresses it "Is there another entrance?"

He doesn't know if it will work but there is always trying.

(_during the rest he gets some needed slep, compnsating for the night before. He also whistles to see if Tef (his Axebeak) is in the area
ooc ps can Axebeaks be used in combat_?)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 2, 2004)

Okay, Belok is reasonably certain the lock could be picked. Disabling the magical trap would also be possible, but difficult.

 It may take a certain amount of time to knock the door down if picking the lock fails. It looks like a solid door. 

Liliana studies the wooden construct. It is a unique design- probably enchanted by Shabu himself, but an animated servant is not an uncommon creation; especially since the region has recently enacted a ban on the buying or selling of slaves within the boundaries of the sultanate. (The ownership of slaves is still legal in the region, and everyone has an opinion on that). She can tell that the wooden servant was definitely not built for combat. It occurs to her (Knowledge Arcana roll) that the ability to pass through restricted areas would be built into a servant- the servant did not set off the trap by pulling on the door, for example. And then she remembers a spell she doesn't have is probably the mechanism for identification- the arcane mark. 

The wooden servant itself has returned to acting as a butler. It is currently serving tea from the pot Delmar left to boil when he went about re-praying for his spells.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 2, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Wizard*

"I wonder we can get the wooden man to stand with his hand on the door while I pick the lock?"


----------



## Elocin (Dec 2, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I wonder we can get the wooden man to stand with his hand on the door while I pick the lock?"




"I am not so sure that would work and I am not so sure you want to risk your life on that do you?  I think at the moment our best bet is to try and dispel the trap and then have you pick it.  After Delmar casts the dispel magic I would suggest searching the door once more to see if the spell is gone or not.  If that does not work do we want to climb the walls or break down the door?"


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 2, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*

"Belok raises an interesting idea. Does anyone know exactly what he is risking if our wooden friend doesn't deactivate it for both of him. Do we have any means to make him hardier against such magic?"

Provided the group goes with the Dispeling the Door plan, when it's time, Delmar will cast guidance on the lockpick, cast Dispel Magic and finally Detect Magic.

BTW, can anyone aid our intrepid lockpick? In any event, the typical prep is up on page 1 of the OOC thread and Delmar will aid with spells as necessary.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 2, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

"I, for one, would be against wanton destruction of property if we can avoid it. Perhaps if the lock cannot be picked, we can simply enter through a window."

Thane is now dressed in banded armor, well maintained but nothing fancy, with a very long sword across his back, a warhammer strapped to his leg, and an oddly shaped sword strapped to his shin.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 2, 2004)

*Phelen, Halfling Wild-er*

Phelen shrugs at all of the magical suggestions and walks up to the door "Abra cah dabrah, Shabu the mighty, rugs, magic, enchantment, wizard, Shabu the powerful, conjurer, saurian, visitor, money, payment, gambler, bet, winner, luck...."  For about 10 minutes Phelen says various words and short phrases to the door focusing on gambling, money, and magic.  Assuming none of those work  he says "We have a proposition for your owner.  We have some cloaks that need enchanting and we were directed here, will you let us see Shabu?"  If none of that works he'll give a little shrug and head over to the fire and eat.  "No thank you my good stick, Tea is not my favorite drink."  He smiles at his own joke and the rests back looking up at the stars.  You hear his soft whistle a short while later in the same tune as he was signing back at the Inn.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 4, 2004)

Delmar casts _guidance_ on Belok's Masterwork lockpicks, and then follows it up by a _dispel magic_ targetted at the trap on the door. A silvery sheen of white light plays over the door briefly and then flickers. Delmar thinks it probably worked. 

Belok goes to work feeling for the tumblers inside the lock after first trepidatiously touching the door. The spell seems to be supressed, since there is no shock. 

After about a round of fiddling with a pick and a strangely curved wire, Belok hears the faint click of tumblers sliding into place.  

The door swings open. The wooden mannequin perks right up and goes to hold the door for you. Inside it is dark.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 4, 2004)

"Good work friend Belok!" Sher grins stepping up as the door swings open.
He wears his armour and has his hand ready upon his crossbow just incase something leaps out from the tower.

Peering into the darkness he allows his eyes to adjust to the lowlight trying to see what ever it is that is waiting to greet them...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 4, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

_Unless_ one of the spellcasters casts a light-making spell, Thane ignites a Sunrod and leads the way, holding it in the same hand that his buckler is strapped to. His very large sword is held in the other hand as he checks out the room.

"Lets go everyone. Unless anyone has a better idea, I think that my armor will protect me from most of the physical dangers we might meet, therefore I should go first."

Thane also slips on the platium ring that Delmar urged him to buy... _just in case_, he thinks.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 4, 2004)

*Phelen, Halfling Blue-gel-face*

ooc:I'll use Synesthete to feel sound giving me a +4 to Listen checks.
Suddenly Phelens face is encased in a soft blue gel that quickly dissipates.  Phelen takes no notice as he slinks in the doorway after Thane.  Phelen heads into the tower with a big grin on his face like he can imagine nothing more interesting than doing this right here, right now.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 4, 2004)

"Alright good job Delmar and Belok, congratulations to the both of you," as Liliana gives them a good slap on the shoulder for a job well done.  "It seem nothing can stand in our way as long as we work together.  As they always taught me, good teamwork can surpass any obstacle." _Thinking to herself that breaking into a mage's locked tower, now this should be a lot of fun.  I will have to remember to be somewhat careful where I put my spells as I am sure there are things that can go boom a lot better than my spells, which mind you could be exhilarating, to feel this rush once more, HUZZAH!!!!_

"So in what order do we want to go in?  I suggest that Thane and Belok both go first side by side (when we can) that way we have good protection and I am positive that there are more traps in here that Belok can easily overcome.  Then I would suggest Sher in the middle as he can easily do battle or bring the hurt to our enemies from afar.  Then I think Delmar and I can bring up the rear side by side as we are great at long distance combat with our spells and if anything sneaks up on us from behind we are more than capable to hold them off long enough for Thane to come to our rescue.  How does this sound to everyone?"   Turning and looking at Thane for approval, as he seems more than capable to lead this combat group.  At which point I draw my scimitar with my right hand and make sure my buckler is strongly attached to my left arm so my left hand is free to cast spells.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Wizard*

Grinning at his success, "Thank you friend Delmar, if you ever tire of the temple you'd make quite a rogue I think." Belok nods at Lilliana's plan, "front rank it is." He starts forward Glaive in hand looking out for traps.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 4, 2004)

*Phelen*

Phelen waves at Lil "Um...where do you want me? I would guess middle to back."


----------



## Elocin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

Turning and looking at Phelan with a alarmed and embarrassed look on my face.  "Horus forgive me, how did I ever forget about you Phelan.  Yes y all means if it pleases you and you would not mind I would suggest traveling in the middle of the pack.  With your skills if you were in the middle you can reach out to any enemy within site and smite them down."  Mentally smacking herself in the forehead, how on earth could she have forgotten a friend?

(OOC: Whoops sorry about that Gideon, I knew I was forgetting something this morning but for the life of me I couldn't figure it out.  What I am suggest is this arrangement of walking down any corridors:
   10' corridors                           
Thane   Belok                                
    Sher                                         
    Phelan                                       
Delmar  Liliana   

5' corridors 
Thane   
Belok
Sher        
Phelan      
Liliana
Delmar

Any thoughts?)


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 5, 2004)

Sher steps aside to allow Thane to move in with Belok and through the door as front rank. He grins at the tiny oversight of their smaller companion as Phelen makes his protest and Lilanna her apologies

"T'is all good" he whispers to Phelen "I'm sure that your heart and your whistle will capture our lady's attention even if your stature fails you!" 

Entering the tower he grins at his own small humour and grips his crossbow, his senses peeled for any sight or sound...

(ooc _PS where's the Manniquin_?)


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 5, 2004)

*Delmar*

Delmar will take the back, unless Liliana really wants the back, in order to protect the mage from behind.

Delmar nods appreciatively to Belok, "Well some say I'm a bit unorthodox to be sure. Anyhow it certainly won't be the last time we use that combination, Belok. You'll have to help me think of some more ways we can work together." He turns to the group, "And no forgeting Phelen- lest you treetoppers start stepping on me!" he winks in the halflings direction.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 5, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

"That works for me."  Thane holds aloft his sunrod and enters the tower.

"If any of you have good night eyes, please remember that you can likely see further than I can."


----------



## Elocin (Dec 6, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

(ooc: made changes suggest by group to marching orders above.)

"Well now that we have all that settled on we go.  Shall we continue to let the wooden construct lead us onward as it seems more than happy to?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"I agree we should follow the construct as it might help us bypass some defenses."  He looks at Thane, "I have very sharp eyes even in dim light and can see quite well thanks to your sunrod. Believe me if I see anything troubling I'll let you know right after I inform my blade."  He grins wryly, "but let's hope this is merely a social call."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 6, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

Thane grins wryly. "Agreed."

Thane moves to follow the wooden man.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 7, 2004)

(sorry for the downtime, I had to make some maps and I put together a mapping system for future use while I was at it). 

Ok, entering the creaking door, your eyes adjust to see what might usually be a luxurious and immaculately kept room. However, it seems a table has been overturned, and some tapestries or wall hangings (it's hard to say) have been pulled down and shredded over in the western half of the room. As your eyes adjust to the dust and gloom, in the glow of the sunrod, you can see what looks like.. a mess. Debris and overturned furniture. 

The room is about 25x60. There is a pile of.. body parts? scattered liberally throughout the room- a small heap of armless or partially de-limbed torsos is stacked up behind the table on the west half of the room. You realize quickly that these are made out of wood. Some of them have been painted in lifelike colors, but they are still obviously wood. These seem to match up roughly with what your wooden friend looks like.

The mannequin gives a small jump of consternation and begins trying to tidy up in a fairly useless manner. It pulls a feather duster from a nearby shelf and grabs the nearest piece of debris- a limp wooden arm. It starts turning around in a confused circle, seemingly unsure of what to do.  There are a pair of wooden 'saloon' type doors on the north wall hanging just slightly askew. 

Phelen touches his face, which has suddenly grown cold with blue gel for a second. He feels.. or hears..  something in the next room. A moment later, the rest of the group hears a rustling sound.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2004)

*Belok Half-giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok reaches out with his Glaive from where he is standing and slowly tugs one of the swinging doors open towards him. "I don't think we're alone here."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 7, 2004)

Belok eases the saloon door open with his glaive and it met with another glaive- a wicked looking weapon made out of blackened iron. And behind that glaive is a shadowy foreboding looking figure. 

"The carpets..." a strange, unworldy voice rasps from within. "Tell usss... we tire of this place.."

Another voice crackles from further inside the far room. "Brother, why do you bother asssking mortals? We have met nothing but liessss in this place.."

The first figure nods and then starts through the saloon door, threateningly.  

Initiative!

Liliana 25
Shadowy figures 19
Sher Farhid 18
Delmar 15
Thane 10
Phelen6
Belok 5


----------



## Elocin (Dec 7, 2004)

*Liliana - Fighter/Warmage (Spells Left 1st/6, 2nd/5, 3rd/1)*

Yelling out to my companions as I move to J10 and flip over the table for some cover, "Prepare my friends as we do battle once more."

Strength Check to flip table ontp its side=20

(ooc: I am pretty sure this is all I can do this round unless you will let me cast a spell as well, GRIN.  Nice new map btw.)


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 8, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*

Unless things change drastically after the shadowy figures' and Sher Farhid's actions, Delmar will move into a flank with his longspear on initiative 15 _(I love this dice roller)_. Currently that would be I-9 on top of the table (+1 bonus to hit?) across from Belok.

"Ye who cower in the shadows, surely you understand the need to illuminate this situation! Why do you resist us, we have no quarrel with you."


----------



## Gideon (Dec 8, 2004)

*Phelen*

Phelen looks at the shadowy figure with a growing disgust as he thinks of the funny wooden men and the probably fate of their owner and his anger burst forth like a flood unleashed.  Stretching forth with his mind Phelen savagely rips away the layers of the beasts will.  "Pay for your crimes, monster."

(Mind Thrust - 1 pp Wild Surge for 2 pp 3d10 (Will DC 16); Dmg if fail- 6 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=41679)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 8, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

_OOC for Delmar: The "m" on the map is the mannikin._

Thane grits his teeth. "What have you done with Shabu?"

Thane takes a 5' foot step to e-8. He presents his buckler to the shadowy creatures in the hopes that it will protect him despite its small size. He grips his bastard sword in a defensive stance.

_OOC: Combat Actions_
     No Action (5' step)
     Move Action (ready shield; +2 AC bonus vs. the first shadowy creature)
     Standard Action (Total Defense; +4 dodge AC bonus)
     Note: vs. first shadowy creature: *AC 25*
           vs. second shadowy creature: *AC 23*


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok readies his Glaive for whatever horror comes through the door. Thinking to himself, _This can't be good, if these guys killed the wizard we could be in trouble._  

"We don't want any trouble here. We are looking for the carpets on behalf of the rightful owner who paid Shabu for them. Be on your way." 

OOC: He will attack if a target presents or set the Glaive for a charge if it comes. If need be he will take a 5' step back to allow him to attack with the Glaive if an opponet get's too close.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 8, 2004)

"*Stand ready* people!" Sher calls for *resilience* as he steps back from the approaching menace 

Hearing the words of the Shadow his brow furrows into a confused frown and he strains to get a better view of what manner of creature these might be

"Good Djinni" he addresses the creature diplomatically "we have no quarrel we are strangers seking the Wizard Shabu just as you too seem to be"

(ooc *Resilient Troops*: +1 bonus on all saves. 
Diplomacy check = 15 (roll 5 + 10)
_Sorry about the delay my whole town has been having trouble with the phonelines_!)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 8, 2004)

(reposting of initiative)
Liliana 25
Shadowy figures 19
Sher Farhid 18
Delmar 15
Thane 10
Phelen6
Belok 5


Liliana dashes over to the side and flips over the table. She splays her fingers into the familiar position of a spell caster's gesture, but crossed with the fluid grace of a martial artist. She calls out to the party to ready themselves. 

For the most part the two figures in the parlor beyond don't seem to be listening to your pleas for sanity or negotiation.

The first of the shadowy figures bursts through the swinging saloon door, knocking it aside with his glaive, and remaining warily outside of Belok's reach.  The second figure moves alongside him so that they stand shoulder to shoulder, silohouetted in the glow of the sunrod.

They are 6' tall, muscular, green repitilian skin- and identical except that one has a massive scar running alongside his eye. Each one is wearing a black desert wind cloak and sand-colored turban. They each wear snaky, disgusting looking beards which seem to be twisted with oily barbs and thorns. Long tails hang down behind them. Their glaives are wicked looking saw-toothed affairs. 

"The deal has been sssealed, hirelings.. now we will kill you for ssport."

The first one (Y) swings it's glaive at Belok's glaive, and there is a furious clang. The two glaive's clash together and a triangular chip breaks off of the blade of Belok's weapon. But the weapon holds. The creature seems impressed for a second.

_ This was actually an attack to Sunder Beloks Glaive, which provokes an attack of opportunity (AC 19). Unfortunately, Belok misses. Opposed rolls- Belok makes a 16, the bearded figure makes a 20. Note: I am treating Belok's MW Glaive as a +1 weapon for determing how durable it is rather than as a standard weapon! Ok, so damage of 12 is done to Belok's Glaive which has hardness: 7 HP: 20. It now has hp: 15. _

The second bearded figure flings the saloon door aside so violently that it breaks off of one hinge and hangs loosely. He takes up a defensive position alongside the other, grinning insanely. 

"our time is short on this plane.. we thought there would be no chance to sslay mortals.. "

The mannequin runs, trips and crashes uselessly against the far south wall. We can forget about him for the rst of the battle. 

Sher moves back and yells "Stand ready people!". Sher calls for *resilience* as he steps back from the approaching menace. 

_+1 bonus on all saves is in effect_
Sher yells "we have no quarrel, we are strangers seking the Wizard Shabu just as you too seem to be!" 

"Shabu is our contract and it is the brothers of Astrak alone who will deliver his corpse to the massster.." retorts one of the bearded figures. 

Delmar moves up into the defensive position across from Belok with his longspear. "Ye who cower in the shadows, surely you understand the need to illuminate this situation! Why do you resist us, we have no quarrel with you."

(chilling, hellish laughter from both of the bearded figures.)

_(sorry, that 'm' WAS the mannequin. I am going to not have you attack because you would have suffered an Attack of opportunity. but if you wish to revise, let me know. Also the table being flipped pushes you just one square to in front of it. However, I think thats a pretty good defesive position for a guy with a reach weapon. I'll count you as full defense this round if you like )._

Thane grits his teeth. "What have you done with Shabu?" He readies his buckler and moves up, but steps into an area within reach of the first bearded figure. It swings it's glaive at Thane but Thane defelects it with his buckler, and steps inside the reach of the hafted weapon. 

Phelen wastes no time. Stretching forth with his mind Phelen savagely rips away the layers of the beasts will. "Pay for your crimes, monster." But he finds he has to reach farther, and harder than he thought- and the creature on the far side of this room is unexpectedly alien and unworldly. The monster shrugs it off.
_Ok, this creature has spell resistance, and that means I'm playing it off like psi=magic. Your caster checks are +5 (for being a 5th level wilder). The SR is 17. It's not an impossible check (you have to roll a 12)... but in this case you failed it._

"Fool."  growls the bearded figure. "The brothers of Astrak are no weak-minded mortals."  (And Phelen hears a hollow echo in the back of his mind- a telepathic sending from one of the creatures "we shall keep you alive for questioning, little wretch."
In this instant of opening, Belok recovers his glaive from it's assault, and tries to slam it against the one snarling at Phelen. It slams against the enemy creature with alarming speed- a seemingly perfectly aimed hit, that bites deep into the bearded creature's shoulder.

_unfortunately it wasn't a critical  _


----------



## Elocin (Dec 9, 2004)

*Liliana - Fighter/Warmage (Spells Left 0-level/6, 1st/5, 2nd/0)*

"You have no right to be here outsiders!!" I hiss from between clenched teeth as I cast a spell that hopefully scorches the one that Thane just attacked.

(ooc: unable to look at your map, comes up with an error; Also I would like to make a knowledge Arcana roll to see if I know anything about these guys)


Scorching Ray atk=14, Knowledge Arcana=23, Damage=12, Spell Resistance=16

(ooc: crap, crap, crap - there go all my 2nd level spells, Magic Missile anyone?)


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2004)

*Phelen*

ooc: I figured there would be SR so no problems on that front.

"The master knew you would bungle up the job that's why we were sent.  Even a pee brained rat like yourself can see how sad you are.  Now tell us what we are supposed to do to Shabu when we find him.  You were really stupid to displease the master."  Using his emotions like a dagger, Phelen stabs forth at the beasts mind again.

ooc: Bluff to try and get more info about this master and possibly why the creatures are after Shabu. (bluff: +12)

      Mind Thrust (Wild Surge for +2, 1 pp spent: 3d10 damage, Will DC 16, +5 Caster level)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

The adrenaline rush of battle and the thrill of a blow well struck behind him now Belok begins to lose the fear that gripped him at seeing such alien foes. He swings again (1d20+7=11) at the same creature and shouts, "You were right about one thing, there will be no chance to slay mortals before we send you back to hell."

OOC: Looks like a miss so I didn't roll damage. Is Belok flanking now? If so that was an attempted sneak attack and a 13 rather than an 11.


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 9, 2004)

Sorry, I kept thinking of the mannekin as the "wooden construct butler."



			
				Peter said:
			
		

> I am going to not have you attack because you would have suffered an Attack of opportunity. but if you wish to revise, let me know.




Can you clear that up for me... What AoO is being provoked here? It should be reach vs. reach again with D's longspear. He's not charging (and Glaives can't be set), X and Y aren't size large and they've acted so they shouldn't have readied attacks. 

I think I might revise, I didn't understand any of this. There isn't much else to do either.

Originally, I missed Liliana/Elocin's mention of J10 and thought she was flipping over a different table (a12 - d12). And is Thane pinned behind/against the door?

Also Delmar wouldn't want to get pinned against the table, so IF I keep the old action I want to attack from G9 or layer the reach at G8 to set up a Charging Bull Rush to break up the log jam which favors the enemy.

I'm thinking of doing something with the table at A8 or charging as part of a bull rush, though those 2 AoOs would suck.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 9, 2004)

Moving back Sher hauls the Manniquin up above his head and throws it at the two alien figures (_hopefully putting it into a flanking position_)

"Flank them -strike now!" he calls hoping the *Tactic* will give them Mastery of the situation.

Seeing the others move into position he readies himself with scythe in hand

(*Aura:Master Tactics* Allies gain + 3 Damage when flanking)


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 9, 2004)

*Flank?*

Is this a mannequin-as-caber manuever or are you trying to interpose him between the two. They're still side by side in a doorway with reach weapons.

Hopefully they'll use their AoOs on the incoming mannequin. Then I'll bull rush 'em or move to flank if they enter the room. Put me at G8.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 9, 2004)

ooc ah yeah um - thinking too cinematically!. Okay um if the Cabre trick doesn't work then Mannequin to take the AoO and maybe force them back(bullrush) or forward as they dodge allowing somebody to move into a flanking position.

Otherwise the Mannequins takes the AoO whilst the others attack....(anyway Peter your call)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 9, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

OOC: I thought that you couldn't get hit by an AOC if you 5' stepped?

Thane drops the sunrod and moves in front of one of the foul creatures that he is quickly starting to realize is a demon (   ). He draws back his sword and lets loose a mighty swing.

*ACTIONS:*
'   Drop Sunrod (free action)
'   5' step to F8 (free action)
'   Power Attack: 4; Two-Handed (1d20+4+3+1+1-4=19) (standard action)
'   OOC Note: I got excited and thought that this was a threat before remembering that I only threaten on a _natural_19+... so, if you check my Invisible Castle rolls you'll see a THREAT!!! roll, please ignore it.
'   Possible Damage (1d10+4+8=21)
'   AC this round: 19 to both creatures


----------



## Elocin (Dec 9, 2004)

*Liliana - Fighter/Warmage (Spells Left 0-level/6, 1st/4, 2nd/0)*

Speaking with such destain I utter, "So you think it is safer to retreat over here do you?  Well you might have misjudged me, you are about as much a threat to me as a Lemure is, now begon from this plane!"



Casting Defensively (1d20+8=27)

Spell Resistance (1d20+5=9)

Magic Missile (1d4+3=4, 1d4+1=3)

(ooc: Needless to say I changed things a little bit, just added a new roll for Spell Resistance and Casting Defensively, and I will assume my Knowledge Arcana roll got me something, hopefully that they are devils and so my Lemure insult will get his attention.  Unfortuneatly it seems I can not back up my boasts, sheepish grin, bring on the smackdown.)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 9, 2004)

(reposting of initiative)
Liliana 25
Shadowy figures 19
Sher Farhid 18
Delmar 15
Thane 10
Phelen6
Belok 5

Liliana casts a scorching ray - a silvery beam of pure light-- which seems to strike the first of the bearded figures, but then inexplicably bends at the last second, glancing harmlessly aside. They both laugh. 

Suddenly the one on the left winks out of existence. It reappears, in a bamf of sulphur behind Liliana with a hellish grin. 

_(greater teleport-standard action. It has Liliana threatened)_

The other one roars and makes a furious lunge  at Thane with his glaive, missing by mere inches due to Thane's total defense. The flimsy saloon door disintegrates quickly this round. 

_(The one attacking Thane rages in a battle frenzy- as a barbarian). I removed the interposing saloon door from the map. _

Sher rushes over to grab the mannequin. "Flank them -strike now!" he calls hoping the Tactic will give them Mastery of the situation. He hurls the mannequin at the bearded figure standing in the doorway. It lands and stumbles to it's feet, but the figure strikes at it with a backsweep of his glaive. Incredible, the glaive wielder misses, and the mannequin staggers to it's feet timidly. It seems unsure about fighting. It holds up it's feather duster apologetically. After a moment, it tries dusting the gnarled tip of the bearded figures glaive. 

_(Well, at least that devil has no more attacks of opportunity to use this round since he took it on the mannequin!) Okay, so Master Tactics +3 on flanking is in effect as well as +1 saves. _

Delmar lunges, and lunges again with his longspear. His first jab strikes! It draws.. something other than blood. Delmar shifts himself and lunges again, this time harder, and strikes again  piercing the bearded figure a second time. 

--Ok, this part was my mistake, I kinda deprived Delmar of an attack last round, so I'm letting him attack twice this round. Since one of the devils teleported out of the 'logjam',I'm saying he attacks twice from g-9 rather than bull-rush's.  --

Thane drops his sunrod, steps up and delivers a powerful two-handed swordblow to the devil standing in the doorway. It reels in pain. 

Phelen turns to keep his mind centered on the devil in the doorway. "The master knew you would bungle up the job that's why we were sent. Even a pee brained rat like yourself can see how sad you are. Now tell us what we are supposed to do to Shabu when we find him. You were really stupid to displease the master." Using his emotions like a dagger, Phelen stabs forth at the beasts mind again, but the devil shrugs it off.  

Belok charges past the devil in the doorway in sudden burst. The creature has no opportunity to react. Belok's own glaive thrust misses, but the beast is now flanked. 

"You were right about one thing, there will be no chance to slay mortals before we send you back to hell."

(ok, map reference- it's still not letting me post the map! Please go to http://the-never.net/art/1stfloor2.jpg )


----------



## Elocin (Dec 10, 2004)

*Liliana - Fighter/Warmage*

(ooc: Peter see the post above yours for my actions this round, keeping it the same, but added a few rolls into it.)


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 10, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*

Do I notice that they're Devils and have some kind of Damage Reduction based on my attack from Round 2? I have a silver dagger, so I'd draw that instead of the morningstar if I knew to use it.

Round 3: Convinced Thane and Belok can handle X with Sher's direction combined with their uncanny sense of an enemy's vital weaknesses, Delmar disengages and attempts to interpose himself between Y and Liliana.

"Thane step in front of me, I'll assist Lady Liliana."

During his disengage, he'll drop his longspear near her and ready his buckler and/or draw a weapon as part of the move if possible.

I'm guessing the disengage will avoid an AoO from X when Delmar leaves his threatened area but won't avoid an AoO when he moves through Y's threatened area (assuming Y has reach)?

"Concentate yer fire on the other one, I'll hold off 'Mr. I'm-too-good-to-die-next-to-my-butt-ugly-friends!'" bellows Delmar, "And don't ferget to let me know when you needs the healin', boys."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok wades in with grim determination. He tries a Sneak Attack (1d20+9=21) from the flank and strikes home (2d8+1d6+9=14), but not as powerfully as he had hoped.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 10, 2004)

*Phelen, Halfling Wilder*

His ineffectiveness so far only fuels his anger further.  Spewing forth more lies "Wretched things, the master needs true servants for this realm.  You are trespassers on our home."  Continuing to probe for the weakness in the beasts mind, Phelen pushes forward with psionic will again.

OOC:  Continuing to bluff in order to get them to spill some beans Bluff +12
       Mind Thrust 1 pp Wild Surgre for extra 2pp 3d10 Will DC 16 Manifester lvl 5


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 10, 2004)

Sher cans his senses keen as he takes in the relative positions of the combatants and the feild of play. "Strike sure" he calls to those moving into flank about the creature in the door.

He himself steps towards Liliana (_I-11_) using the reach of his scythe to attempt to trip the Djinn and give Liliana time to act


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 10, 2004)

_OOC to Delmar- yes, the damage done to these creatures seems like it's being reduced.

OOC to Liliana- you are threatened by the other devil's glaive. Do you want to cast defensively or move first? You have initiative before the devil so it would be easy enough._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 10, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter; HP: 41; AC: 19*

Thane notes that the creature is flanked and grins. "Time to go home now... hope you had a good vacation bub." 

Thane moves to g8 (_5-foot step - free action_)  and unleashes another powerful blow (1d20+4+3+1+1+2-4=12) (power attack 4).

OOC-1: I get the feeling that that didn't hit... but, if it does the damage roll is below (We get a +2 to attack rolls when a creature is flanked, right?)

Possible Damage (1d10+4+8+3+1d6=27)

OOC-2: How do you hide the html address in your posts Peter?


----------



## Elocin (Dec 10, 2004)

*Liliana - Fighter/Warmage*



			
				Peter said:
			
		

> _OOC to Delmar- yes, the damage done to these creatures seems like it's being reduced.
> 
> OOC to Liliana- you are threatened by the other devil's glaive. Do you want to cast defensively or move first? You have initiative before the devil so it would be easy enough._




(ooc: I did cast defensively, look at my post above your post when he teleported behind me, (nice move btw you RBDM) I easily made the check but not so sure on the SR for my Magic Missile.)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 10, 2004)

_OOC- just to Thane/Lobo Lurker:

1)  I do the roll on invisible castle in another window and copy the link shortcut. (right click, select copy shortcut).

2) I type the description part of what happened in the Enworld post. Then I highlight the part I want to be the link and select the 'link' button. It looks like a globe with a chain-link.

3) A window pops up. My highlighted text is already put in for the text part.
Hit 'ok'. 

4) Then the next window pops up and I hit ctrl-v to past the URL of the roll in.

OOC to Liliana: Whoops. Sorry. I missed that you went defensive. 

Also OOC: my RL game is tonight so I may not get to update this round (I have to do it from home because I have access to character sheets and my mapping tool). I will try though!   

Also OOC: You can all feel free to roll your own rolls if you are comfortable with it. Or I can do it. I only roll once! I promise, and I'll be as fair as I can. And you can even dispute me. Like the time I robbed Delmar of an attack. Whoops.  It's the medium that I am getting used to, I swear!

Update in a few hours, and I'll try and reattach the map properly. Otherwise it will be just a link like on this last round..._


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 10, 2004)

(reposting of initiative)
Liliana 25
Bearded Devils 19
Sher Farhid 18
Delmar 15
Thane 10
Phelen 6
Belok 5

Liliana whirls to face the teleporting devil. Speaking with such destain she utters, "So you think it is safer to retreat over here do you? Well you might have misjudged me, you are about as much a threat to me as a Lemure is, now begone from this plane!"

Two balls of crackling eldritch energy fling themselves at the devil, and then veer off at the last second, impacting the wall. 

"You want Lemures?" the bearded devil snarls. "Have them. "

He points his Glaive at Liliana's feet and a purple glowing pentagram appears. It sputters for a second, and then fades out. 

"or.. perhaps not."  mutters the devil under his breath. He takes a step back to the south. 

The other bearded devil yells "keaaarrgh!" and turns his glaive towards where Belok is in the far room. He slashes at Belok furiously, but Belok deftly steps out of the way.  After missing, the devil then suddenly tries to make a break out of the circle of blades facing him, and Belok seizes the opportunity to sneak attack-striking the devil squarely as it breaks past into the far room.  The devil is now badly hurt, but still dangerous. 

Sher moves up, and with his scythe, yells "Strike sure!" and makes a deceptively flashy maneuver that ends in a sweep at the legs of the one devil threatening Liliana. The Devil tries to fend Farhid off as he closes to make the trip, but misses. However, the devil sidesteps the sweeping scythe. 

_OOC: this was a good plan and I'm sorry it didn't work-Sher missed the melee touch attack. The only reason the devil got the AoO was because the scythe isn't a reach weapon so he had to come in close enough to use it.On the plus side, once again, no more AoO from that devil. I also had to place you closer because the devil moved away a step._ 

Delmar breaks around the other side of the table, dropping his longspear near Liliana, and in the same maneuver, drawing his silver dagger. He rushes at the devil who turns suddenly, from having just attacked Sher Farhid and deflects Delmar's dagger thrust, but just barely. 

"priest!"  snarls the Devil. "You will be first to die."

Thane rushes into the far room where Belok faces the bearded devil alone, and tries to move back into the flanking position. This time it is the devil who seizes the opening and strikes at Thane with his wicked saw-toothed glaive, cutting him badly with a wicked slash. Belok can see a spreading bloodstain  beneath the shoulder-guard of Thane's armor. 

_OOC: This was a judgement call. By the time it was Thane's turn to act, the devils had both moved away, so I thought Thane might keep trying to flank or fight, and he wouldn't have left Belok alone. He couldn't really attack without taking an attack of opportunity from the reach weapon, and as long as he's taking that, I might as well try and maintain the flank so that Belok could sneak attack again once his initiative fase came up. On the other hand- this is the first damage (5 points but this will get worse)any PC has suffered in this battle. As compensation for moving him like that, I'll reroll his attack for him (which he had already posted a 'missing' roll, butnow there are new modifiers). Also, Thane gets to attack from a flank now. See below..._

Thane notes that the creature is flanked and grins. "Time to go home now... hope you had a good vacation bub." 

Thane grimaces and slashes at the devil with his bastard sword, missing. 

_OOC: whoops.. maybe I shouldn't have rolled. But the other roll would have missed too!_

Phelen turns his attention on the devil facing Liliana, Delmar and Sher Farhid.  Spewing forth more lies he yells "Wretched things, the master needs true servants for this realm. You are trespassers on our home!" Continuing to probe for the weakness in the beasts mind, Phelen pushes forward with a stab of psionic will again. This time he penetrates the shield of power surrounding the extraplanar creature! He can feel contact with the devil's infernal mind. But the infernal creature counters with mental defenses of his own, resisting Phelen's will, but just barely. 

In the far room, Belok suddenly lunges at the unprotected back of the devil threatening Thane, striking hard. The Devil reels in agony.

_OOC: they let me post maps again! _


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Wizard*

Belok seeing Thane wounded re-doubles his efforts. "You are not long for this world." He tries again to sneak attack seeking a vulnerable spot. Unfortunately, he just misses. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=42321

OOC: Does sure strike give us +1 to hit? If it is more than +1 then Belok did hit this round.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 11, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

Thane strikes at the devil again. With another forceful swing (Power Attack: 2 (1d20+4+3+1+1-2=13)).

OOC: I forgot to add in the +1 to hit from Sher Farid and the +2 Flanking bonus... so that should hit AC 16.

If that connects... Attack Damage (1d10+4+4+3+1d6=22)

_* I'm going out of town for the next 4 days. Feel free to run Thane while I'm not here.  * _


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 11, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric*

ROUND 4: Delmar will ready his buckler (move action, no AoO) and EITHER 5 foot step between the glaive wielding barbarian and Liliana then attack OR hold a flank, if Sher moved into it, then strike with his silver dagger.

Delmar taunts  the bearded figures as he lashes out angrily, "Thane, Belok- these ones are easier than those mock up Scarecrows we were practicing against yesterday... And this is certainly double the time it took us to fell that fire giant last week... We should have gotten a better inn last night and gotten our eldritch weapons back from the blacksmith. This bores me" barks Delmar. Then turning to the Devil(?) that addressed him, "And as fer you, Sir, you should be thankful I haven't sent you to hell. _Yet_."


----------



## Gideon (Dec 11, 2004)

*Phelen, Halfling Wilder*

"Razzah Frazzah Jumpity Jaun!  Freaking die!...or really just get hurt."  Huffing in a rage Phelen shoots a huge amount of psychic energy towards his target disdaining finesse for brute force. Phelen bursts through (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=42354) the bearded devils mind (on the failed Will save) (damage http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=42355) with all of the pent up frustration and anger he can muster.  Pushing past the exertion of  his emotion with psionic will. (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=42356)

(+5 Manifester Level, 7 pp spent, +2 pp from power surge, Mind Thrust will DC 19, 9d10 damage  extra ooc: Fail you jerks!)

SR check http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=42354
Damage http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=42355
Wild Surge chance of http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=42356


----------



## Elocin (Dec 11, 2004)

*Liliana - Fighter/Warmage (Spells Left 0-level/6, 1st/3, 2nd/0)*

Moving back to J8, thikning to myself, Ok girl you need to get your act together!"  Once moe casting Magic Missile and again they prove to be just a tad bit more resistant than I want them to be.

Spell Resistance (1d20+5=16)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 11, 2004)

(reposting of initiative)
Liliana 25
Bearded Devils 19
Sher Farhid 18
Delmar 15
Thane 10
Phelen 6
Belok 5

Liliana backs up until she is against the north wall and launches another pair of crackling orbs of eldritch power. These both launch erratically at the bearded devil facing Delmar and Sher, but veer off at the last second. Liliana tries to focus again. 

The bearded devil facing Delmar and Sher drops his glaive suddenly and launches himself at Delmar in a _battle frenzy_ of slashing claws. 

_The devil is raging, and also taking a full attack on Delmar, striking with two claw attacks, but only actually hitting with one. Delmar takes 6 points of damage._

In the far room, the other bearded devil whirls and strikes at Belok with his Glaive, catching him across the arm and leaving a bloody slash.  He then backs up a step until he is between Thane and the wall. 

_OOC: Belok, I don't have a hit point total from your character sheet. Anyhow, you took 8 points of damage! Also, you'll notice the devil moved out of the flank. This means I'll have to reroll your attack because it included the flanking bonus. (The roll you had would have missed anyhow so this is sort of a bonus for you)._ 

Sher Farhid moves into the flanking position behind the bearded devil that is attacking Delmar and strikes with his scythe, but misses. 

Delmar taunts the bearded figures as he lashes out angrily, "Thane, Belok- these ones are easier than those mock up Scarecrows we were practicing against yesterday... And this is certainly double the time it took us to fell that fire giant last week... We should have gotten a better inn last night and gotten our eldritch weapons back from the blacksmith. This bores me" barks Delmar. Then turning to the Devil(?) that addressed him, "And as fer you, Sir, you should be thankful I haven't sent you to hell. Yet." He feints atthe devil, barely missing. 

Thane tries another forceful swing at the devil in the far room, but is fended off. His wound continues to bleed. 

_OOC: The wound Thane suffered last round was an infernal wound. He loses another 2 hp this round._ 

"Razzah Frazzah Jumpity Jaun! Freaking die!...or really just get hurt." Huffing in a rage Phelen shoots a huge amount of psychic energy towards his target disdaining finesse for brute force. 

Phelen pierces through  the devil's mental barrier again and makes a vicious psychic assault. The devil's mental defenses collapse  beneath the barrage of psionic force. Suddenly there is a loud clanging in everyone's ears- almost deafening. The bearded devil attacking Delmar stumbles and reels in agony, clutching it's eyes and howling in infernal agony. It seems to be nearly dead. 

_It's still up.. but just barely.._

Belok grimaces and makes a lunge with his glaive, but misses just barely.  

_OOC: Argh. Oh well, but the 16 wouldn't have hit either. "strike Sure" isn't actually an aura. Both devils are badly damaged this round- next round is likely to be their last unless they teleport out (as one of them has already shown he can do).
Also, since Sher hadn't posted yet, I went ahead and moved him into a flank which seemed like the smartest thing to do and had him attack since he wasn't facing any reach problems this time. Apologies, just trying to move the game along. Feel free to offer OOC commentary. Everyone missed this time except for Phelen, but when he hit, he did some real damage! _


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok winces at the injury to his arm, but attacks again sensing that Thane has once again flanked their enemy. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=42626 This time his glaive finds it's mark. Damage (2d8+9+1d6=14) 

OOC: Invisible castle hates d8's! Anyway, Belok has 30 hit points when unwounded.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 11, 2004)

(ooc _No prob flank seems the most logical thing to do anyway. The "stike sure" was just me maintaining the Master Tactics (flanking bonus) since the description says it works as long as allies can hear the Marshals voice - and you know I always thought Scythe was a reach weapon (oh well teach me for not checking)
sorry about the delay too, I was MC at our End of Year Sports Day yesterday - it was fun and went well_)

Seeing the devil staggered by the combined efforts of the party Sher takes another strike at it from flank "return to hell foul Djinni!" he roars, praying that Delmar and the others are not badly hurt by the attack


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 11, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric 30/36 HP; Remaining Spells: 5/4+d/3+d/1+d*

_OOC: Delmar should have his buckler readied as well. The barbarian's attack would have hit either way, but the AC is now at 19 not 18._

If the bearded figure is still there, Delmar will maintain the flank or move to hit the bearded figure charging if available. 

"Are you boys finished toying with these poor, hideously groomed fools?"


----------



## Gideon (Dec 11, 2004)

*Phelen, 28/30 hp, 19/35 PP*

Walking towards the door to check on his other friends Phelen once more focus's his mind on the vile creatures mind trying to end it's menace.

(OOC:  Move 15 ft to f9.  Mind Thrust on same creature as before 1 pp +2 pp from wild surge Will Dc 16, 3d10 damage, +5 Manifester check.)


----------



## Elocin (Dec 12, 2004)

*Liliana - Fighter/Warmage (Spells Left 0-level/6, 1st/3, 2nd/0)*

Ok as my spells seem to be failing me I will just have to take this creature out the hard way.  Moving to K11 by going straight down and then one space east to avoid AoO I will attempt to hit him with my sword.

Scimitar Strike (1d20+5=13)

Looking up at the sky and wondering what I did to piss off Horus, I pray forgiveness and ask that I be able to strike my foes down before one of my friends perish due to my failure.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 12, 2004)

(reposting of initiative)
Liliana 25
Bearded Devils 19
Sher Farhid 18
Delmar 15
Thane 10
Phelen 6
Belok 5  

Liliana draws her scimitar and moves south, sealing off the devil's only easy escape. She slashes at the beast and misses, unfortunately with her blade. 

"I'll be back.. you haven't seen the last of us!" snarls the bearded devil. He then barks out a phrase in the infernal tongue. The devil in the far room, (the one battling Belok and Thane) answers back briefly. 

They both then bamf away, leaving only the faint whiff of sulfur and brimstone. 

Thane and Belok are both still bleeding. 

_OOC: Thane and Belok both lose another 2 hp this round...The wounds seem like they may continue to bleed._

The mannequin peeps it's head around the doorway for a seconf holding it's feather duster in front of it defensively.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 12, 2004)

Sher steps back when the devils disappear looking about frantically to see whether they have moved to some more advantageous place to continue the attack.

"Is everyone okay?" he calls looking to see that those in the room - Delmar, Liliana and Phelen are still concious and relatively unhurt. 

"What of Belok and Thane?" he rallies the group "Phelen can you see them?

We need to regroup and heal before those monsters return..."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok remains watchful for the return of the bearded devils. "I could use a bit of healing those things have a lasting sting." He looks around the room they entered during the fight.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 13, 2004)

This description goes concurrent to whatever healing efforts are being made. You can look at the map.  

Looking around the front room.. the entrance room is a sort of reception area, and it looks to be the most badly trashed. 

In the far room there is another table and chairs and some stacks of crates, most of which have been overturned or smashed. They contained some things like raw woven cloth, 2 small kegs of brandy, a crate full of ceramic trinkets and beads (some of which are scattered everywhere), a crate full of empty glass "potion" type flasks packed in layers of cotton. Some random glass alchemical gear- beakers and tubes and the like are also scattered and smashed on the floor. 

There is a closed door in the far room marked with a faintly glowing circle like sigil pulsating faintly. It looks like it has a few glaive-sized chock marks taken out of it.


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 13, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric- Remaining Spells: 3/3/3/1+d*

Delmar stares at the spot were the Bearded Figure was and were the pentagram briefly had glowed on the floor. He mutters to himself, "Were these beasties actually Devils?" (Knowledge Religion check=11)

"Father Delmar'll be happy to tend to your wounds now gents, where are ya?"  he says.

I think that Thane is injured the worst then Belok then Delmar. If I mixed up Thane and Belok just reassign the totals.

I know Gideon/Phelen is down two HPs from before this combat. Can we retroactively fix that, *Peter* and *Gideon*? That oversight was right before Delmar regained his spells and had many leftover. I hadn't meant to let that go since we were about to face the unknown.

If anyone else was injured let me know. Caster level check for Healing is +6 not +5 (healing domain) in case of cursed wounds and the like.

Thane gets back 16 HPs from the Healing Domain Spell CMW

Belok gets back 9 HPs Healing Domain Spell CLW 

Delmar gets back 14 HPs from a spontaneous substitution of "Magic Weapon" for CLW

Also please replace "Shield of Faith" with "Shield Other" from the typical prep, that was a mistake.

Delmar's Remaining Spells are:
*0 (DC:14)- Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance; *1 (DC:15)- Protection from Evil, Remove Fear, Shield Other; *2 (DC:16)- Calm Emotions, Lesser Restoration, Remove Paralysis; *3 (DC:17)- Dispel Magic, Searing Light (d)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 13, 2004)

_OOC: NOT so fast..! these are infernal wounds. They resist even the power of magical cures! (this only applies to the wounds on Belok and Thane). 

The cure check goes off successfully  against Thane and the wound knits just fine. While Delmar is curing Thane, Belok continues to bleed. (and loses another 2 hp). 

The cure check against Belok, however, fails, and he loses another 2 hp. The floor is now covered in blood. 

Delmar wipes his brow nervously and continues working, trying another casting to stop the bleeding. This time, luckily, it works. 

So Delmar will have to reroll how much damage he cured on Belok, and Belok is down another 4hp before that healing actually gets applied...

I hear this RBDM thing is all the rage now!
_


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 13, 2004)

Peter said:
			
		

> _I hear this RBDM thing is all the rage now!
> _




ooc It certainly seems that way! (damn guys what have we got ourselves into!)

Sher Farid follows into the room where Thane and Belok stand bleeding and watches as Delmar tries to heal their injuries.

"This is no good thing" he mutters "not if the Cursed Ones are involved in this affair! - see how the wounds of our comrades resist even the divine healing of a priest." instinctively Sher makes a sign against evil, the desert tribes have long ago learnt to fear the Cursed Ones.

"Caution must prevail and Shabu must be found. Lady spellcaster" he speaks to Liliana "if even the Devils could not find the wizard Shabu hen he must be hidden by powerful magics, do you know of any spell that could conceal him so well?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"Thank you Delmar, that was a most unpleasant experience. Let us take a look at this mark on the wall which seems to have stumped our foes."


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 13, 2004)

Slight addendum: 

Although Delmar cannot be sure (i.e. he rolled low),  evidence is certainly mounting that these two were in fact devils. Or demons. But most likely devils. They weren't locals, anyhow.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 13, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

"As I am unfamiliar with spells of that particular school, I am sure there are some that would allow you to hide from the likes that we just fought.  I suggest a few people take a look at the symbol and the door but the rest of us need to be on guard in case they return and return with reinforcements."

_Hopefully they do not return with reinforcements for quite sometimes as I am not sure we could take them then.  I am not sure if they have already killed Shabu or are still looking for him.  This does put a different light on Poli..., errr whatever his stupid name is.  If he is dealing with the likes of devils I am not so sure I want to continue to be in his employ.  It only takes a little bit for the devils to get their claws in you, but as soon as they do, they own you.  I now am very curious as to what enchantments were going to be placed on these rugs if some devil wanted them so badly._

"Everyone please be on your highest guard since Devils are involved who knows what we are really up against and what might be brought to bear against us."


----------



## Gideon (Dec 13, 2004)

*Phelen, 28/30 HP, 20/35 PP*

Phelen heads over and takes a look at the symbol on the wall leaving all the seriousness and worrying to other people.  _If they want us dead then they'll kill us or we kill them, either way worrying about it isn't gonna help._  Smiling at the group Phelen says "Hey, look on the bright side, all of us are standing here and living and two cursed ones aren't.  That's a decent start."


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 13, 2004)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric remaining spells 2/2/3/1+d*

Two things: are we retroactively restoring Phelen and Delmar's healing caster level checks should be +6 not +5 due to the Healing Domain ability as noted in my last post. No need to reroll; however, it wouldn't have changed the outcome.

Delmar, continuing to tend to Belok, tries first to substitute "Delay Poison" for a "Cure Minor Wounds" to staunch the bleeding. It fails.

I assume Belok loses another 2 HPs?

Next Delmar substitutes "Remove Fear" for a Cure Light Wounds. This time he succeeds (Nat 20) and restores 9 HPs

_*IF * _ Belok is still wounded, Delmar will expend a charge of the CLW wand for 7 HPs

*Is everyone healed to full now?*

Delmar turns to Liliana, "Yes, those were formidable magics they employed. If I'm not mistaken, I thought they'd told us back at the monastery to use silver weapons against those beasties. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to land my dagger on one for comparison." 

Turning to the group, "Is it worth collecting any of this? Some Brandy... Might be a partial labratory in here, hmmm... Belok, do you think we should approach that sigil in the same manner as the entrance? And what of our wooden butler friend here, perhaps he has the key in some manner of speaking.

I made a mistake before when adding Shield Other for Shield of Faith, sorry. Those aren't the same level. I'll swap Lesser Restoration for Shield Other for now.

Delmar's Remaining Spells are:
*0 (DC:14)- Detect Magic, Guidance; *1 (DC:15)- Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith; *2 (DC:16)- Calm Emotions, Shield Other, Remove Paralysis; *3 (DC:17)- Dispel Magic, Searing Light (d)


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 13, 2004)

"Ae it is wise to search the room and salvage what we can" Sher agrees with Delmar before adding with a grin "the brandy will be good to soothe my nerves if for nothing else". 

"Wooden Man" he calls to the construct "come open this door, then tidy this room"

As others attend to the healing or examining the door he begins a search of the room

(_ooc can I take 20 on the search_?)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Pyschic Warrior*

Belok, still a little shaken examines the magical markings on the wall. "This looks to be a bit more potent than the last one we encountered. I would suggest we try and get our wooden friend to try the door first based on what we find out we go from there."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 15, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

OOC: Healed to full. ^_^

"Thank you Delmar... I don't like the seeing my life's blood pouring out of me." He smiles. Addressing everyone, "Well, that was interesting, wasn't it? What sort of creatures were those? I don't believe I've ever heard of one of those before."

Thane wanders over to mark to take a look at it.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 15, 2004)

Belok and the resat of the group go over to examine the door. Delmar and Liliana can both tell (no roll needed) that there are symbols of a magic circle against evil here- one that would have stymied planar outsiders for a while anyway, and left them unable to teleport to the other side of the door without risking danger. Delmar also notes part of a recent dismissal inscription etched in silver that has has been damaged.

Salvaging what you can- well- there are supplies here but Thane has already pointed out that they most likely belong to Shabu. Of course as soon as Sher Farhid shows any interest in the brandy keg, the wooden mannequin rushes over, and finds a clean cup and tries to serve him som. The construct also manages to find a box of cocnut candies from somehwere and serves them on a dish. 

One of the devils left behind his glaive- he dropped it during the melee as he was attacking Delmar. Phelen picks it up to look at it- it's a wicked, crude looking affair of dull black metal. It isn't masterwork or particularly well made, and the saw-toothed edges simply look nasty. However, Phelen notes a series of polished hematites are set into the haft- 12 in all. Each one probably worth between 10-60 gp. The lower grip of the Hematite is wrapped in silver wire, which will probably be worth at least a 100 gp if unwrapped (maybe more if re-worked by a skilled jewler rather than a hellish barbarian). 

When Sher suggests the wooden man come "open this door", you are surprised to see it march right over, and tug on the door handle. There is a sudden flicker of light, (as if a spell has been dispelled) and then the door opens without complaint. 

The wooden mannequin holds the door open as a valet might. Stairs go up.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 16, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

"Well we should probably leave everythign here as it does belong to Shabu, well except maybe some of the Brandy, I wouldn't mind some of that myself.  And you have got to try these candies as they are just marvelous."

Looking at the door, stairs and the Mannequin in somewhat astonishment, "Well I guess that trap is sprung, but it looks like it was only expected to hold back things of the evil variety and it shoudl be prefectly safe to go through now." _At least I think it is, I am pretty sure I do not detect any lingering magic where once there used to be._ "So shall we start up the stairs now?  Belok would you mind checking the stairs every now and then for traps as again if this were my tower that is where I would place a trap."  With that said I walk over to the stairs and wait for Belok to proceed me and then get in the normal line to head up the stairs.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 16, 2004)

Sher grins and accepts the cup of brandy from the construct, swallowing it quickly. When the manniquin opens the door he is pleasantly suprised 

"ah well it seems our wooden friend isn't so mindless afterall, just very limited in what he will do. We shall keep him with us a little longer then."

He peers through the door and up the stairs listining for sounds from above, turning to the others he sees the glaive being examined and grimaces

"is it ensorcelled?" he asks scowly distastefully "tainted with dark magics?"

"So shall we start up the stairs now?" Liliana suggest and Sher turns back from the glaive to the open door "perhaps we should get the Mannikin to lead us up" he suggest "to undo any traps before we meet them, Belok to follow to find any that the wooden man has missed."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 16, 2004)

*Thane, Rogue/Fighter*

Drawing upon his courtly knowledge, Thane addresses the mannekin "Good Sir, would you be so kind as to lead us upstairs to your master, Shabu? We would like to converse with him."

If the wooden man doesn't appear to understand, Thane will simply walk up the stairs with Belok.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

"Certainly lady, let me just sample the brandy first."  He then heads for the stairs checking for traps. "We should make haste, we have opened the door for those fell demons as well."


----------



## Gideon (Dec 16, 2004)

Phelen will quickly strip the valuables off of the glaive and then throw it away.  "The beast left some goodies."  Phelen smiles up at the group.

He'll settle into his 'place' in the marching order as the group accends the stairs once again softly humming that enchanting tune.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 19, 2004)

Your party moves cautiously up the stairs, (there are no traps) which arrive first at a landing (tastefully decorated with a bronze statue of a nude weaver) and then continue up. 

There is no door at the top of the stairs, it seems to open up into a full-sized workshop of the type wizards might use. Shelves contain books and alchemical glassware and cookware. You begin to file into the room. 

Liliana can tell this is probably a potion workshop or lab. For lower-level potions- the sort of things apprentices get to work with- not the main workshop. 

The room _seems_ empty...

(_Delmar hears, Phelen hears, Belok hears, Thane doesn't hear, Liliana hears, Sher hears
_- Basically everyone but Thane hears something moving around the western half of the room. There is a muttered curse of "blast!" as something bumps into a shelf on the far sideof the room-  not exactly very low.)

As you begin to enter the room, a bowling-ball-sized glass globe- the sort sometimes used to buoy fishing nets-- is thrown towards the center of the room, where it shatters. An oily opaque greenish gas begins seeping out. A door on the far side of the room swings shut as if by an unseen hand at the same time.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok curses, and then thinking quickly says, "Liliana, would they have some way to ventilate this room since its a lab? Maybe we can blow that green stuff out of here?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 20, 2004)

"What the heck!?!" Thane looks around, "Be on your gaurd everyone, I think there may be more demons here." 

Thane takes a deep breath and runs across the room (through the gas, which he assumes is just some nasty gas that will hurt him if he breathes it).

Upon reaching the other side (assumming no ill-effects) he'll try to open the door. 

OOC:  Whether the room is unlighted or not, Thane has his sunrod in his left hand and his Bastard Sword in the right.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 20, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

Answering Belok, "I have no idea but if they did, I would not know how to activate it.  Our best bet, is what Thane just did."   As Liliana takes huge gulp of air and runs across the room to the other door.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 20, 2004)

"Master Enchanter we have driven away the devils! Phelen shouts out.  Gasping all the breath his small lungs can hold Phelen sprints to the other side of the room.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 20, 2004)

"Stick close to the walls" Sher advises hoping that their  *resilience* will remain a little longer as they negotiate the gas. 

As for him he allows himself to shift to tiger form and then heading for the narrowest patch attempts to leap over the top of it to the other side...

(ooc _enters room runs forward to e11 then jump from e11 to c9_)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 20, 2004)

The gas smells awful, but there are no ill effects (to Thane). It seems to be... thickening, if that can be possible. Striations of purple and black energy and small bolts of crackling green light are now rippling through the gas cloud like a small thunderstorm. 

Something seems to be coalescing in the center of the gas cloud. A flash of shimmering eel-like flesh glides just outside of the cloud for a moment. Whatever it is, it's big. A serpentine creature as thick around as a man's waist. 

Thane tries the door- it is locked. He hears a muffled chuckle on the other side. "...You'll never take me alive, devils!" Followed by some chanting of magical syllables on the other side of the door.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Seeing the others cannot get through the door, Belok prepares to do battle with the thing in the mist from this side so that they can at least surround it. He concentrates briefly then, he grips his Glaive once more, ready to attack. 

OOC: Force screen raising armor class to 21 for 2 min.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 20, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

(ooc: Where did I end up and everyone else for that matter.)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 20, 2004)

_OOC: To Liliana and everyone else.. pick a square! The thing in the mist is coalescing so you can have a free round. You won't be able to attack the thing until we actually get to roll initiative, though. _


----------



## Elocin (Dec 20, 2004)

*Liliana Fighter/Warmage*

(ooc: I woudl like to be located in B8 as I was running toward the door.)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok continues to hold his position. 

OOC: He's at j9, if he has time he'll raise Precognitive offense.


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 20, 2004)

*Delmar 36/36 HP; remaining spells 2/1/3/1+d*

If this is a Full Round, I'll cast Protection from Evil and advance to G11. Otherwise just Protection from Evil

AC is now 20 (no buckler) saves are up by 3 (with Sher's resilience aura), and summoned creatures cannot touch him with natural attacks.

"Thane, I'll shield ya next."

Round 2, "Shield Other" (+1 resistance to saves, +1 deflection to AC, 1/2 hit point damage split with Delmar) Cast Defensively (Concentration +11) on Thane then 5 foot step if necessary for flank. If unable to use Longspear then draw morningstar (move action).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Dec 20, 2004)

"What! We're not demons! Lord Polixarchus sent us to make sure that his rugs would be delivered on time as he hadn't heard from Master Shabu in quite some time... Scuttlebutt has it that Lord Polixarchus struck a deal with a fiend and apparantly that fiend doesn't want him to make good on his side of the bargain." 

"Open the friggin' door!!!"

Swallowing the large lump in his throat, Thane raises his sword in both hands (dropping the sunstone). With the tip pointed forward, he draws another deep breath and charges into the center of the mist, blade first.

*"Once more into the fray my friends!!!"*
_
OOC: If Thane meets no resistance, he'll continue to the wall or his maximum movement (moving diagonally from the stairs up to the other side of the room)._


----------



## Gideon (Dec 21, 2004)

*Phelen 30/30HP, 17/35 PP*

Phelen runs back and takes cover behind a book shelf (h2) and feels his skin slightly lossen and become stretchable.

OOC: move to h2 Manifest Biofeedback(3pp)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 27, 2004)

OOC: 

Apologies to all! I will get right on this. THE GAME IS NOT BEING ABANDONED. I had some organizational setbacks over the holidays. I am going to be having some more, too, as I have to go out of town from the 28th-until-New Years. I will update today in a couple of hours. And hopefully tomorrow before I leave. Sorry for the delays, everyone!


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 27, 2004)

No probs Peter - the Xmas hiatus often affects PbP games - I wouldn't worry til mid January, abandon in February 

ps I am still at e11/c9?


----------



## Elocin (Dec 27, 2004)

(ooc: not a problem and completely understandable, looking forward to the smackdown.)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

OOC: Hey, I understand. I've actually been out of touch for a couple of days myself and just got back. Take all the time you need. Belok will be waiting.


----------



## drdevoid (Dec 28, 2004)

_OOC: I'm going to try and recap what I think everyone was lining up to do. Feel free to quote this and correct it:_

*Delmar * moved SW from the original entry to the room to the back wall and is directly south of the creature. He casts Protection from Evil, and will attempt to draw the creatures attention and set up a flank for someone.

*Thane* moved NE to the side room opposite Delmar from the exiting door for what appears to be a charge into the flank with Delmar.

*Belok* moved SW slightly from the original entry, manifests a power, and is directly East of the creature with his glaive.

*Sher Farhid* moved from the exiting door SSE and starts up an aura. I cannot tell from his position if he's engaging in combat or taking a defensive post. 

*Liliana* takes a defensive position near the exiting door.

*Phelen* takes a defensive position near the door we entered from and prepares to manifest.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

OOC: Thanks for the recap. You have Belok's position and actions correct.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 28, 2004)

(ooc: you got it)


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 10, 2005)

Coming to stop with a *bump* Sher Farid torns toward the coalescing creature and growls


----------



## UniversalMonster (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay, we are back. I will spare you all the excuses.  And begin with a posting of initiative. 


Liliana 24
The Beast 22
Thane 21
Phelen 16
Sher Farhid 15
Delmar 13
Belok 9

Liliana makes it across to the other door (joining where Thane and Sher are briefly). She takes up a defensive posture. However, as she passes through the acrid mist, she notices something familiar. She identifies the faint scent of a type of candlewax that conjurers use. She thinks that this may be a summoning of some sort- although by no means any normal kind. 

The beast suddenly emerges. The fog seems to melt around it as a horrible creature coalesces into being. It is a wormlike creature as large as a horse, as thick around as a dwarf's waist, but with large razor-edged wings flaring off like undulating fins. It is levitating and slithering through the air, lke some kind of elongated manta ray. It's mouth is a lamprey-like gaping round hole, filled with irregular teeth, and it's tail is lashing a lethal looking barb. It hisses in a gurgling unintelligible roar, whipping it's attention between Thane and Delmar, and then zooms soundlessly towards Delmar. It lashes it's tailbarb against Delmar suddenly, but the barb crackles against a shield of flickering white light (Delmar's Protection spell) at the last second and then bounces away. The beast gurgles angrily and writhes with fury. 

Thane suddenly charges in slashing with his bastard sword, and cuts the beast across the underside.    , leaving a vicious wound. 

Phelen runs back and takes cover behind a book shelf (h2). After a moment's concentration, he feels his skin slightly loosen and become stretchable.

Sher drops to all fours, and then seems to transform into the form of a tiger! His equipment and armor seem to absorb into him, and within a few seconds he has become a sleek feline predator. Sher Farid torns toward the coalescing creature and growls.

Delmar (had his Protection spell up already) taunts the serpentine beast with his spear, trying to keep Thane or someone on the far side within eyeshot. So the flank is set up between he and Thane. Any attacks he makes would cancel the protection spell, so Delmar maintains the flank, trying to keep the beasts attention on him. 

Belok moves up into a closer position, and manifests Offensive Precognition. He is briefly slicked in a weird silvery sheen, through which his eyes burn like silver fire. He hefts his glaive, scanning the creature's movements.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Pleased to see that the mysterious creature can be hit, Belok steps forward to bring his Glaive into range. He attacks (1d20+8=19) hitting (2d8+6=16) with a powerful blow. A grim smile forms on his lips at the blow he has struck on this horrible summoning. 

OOC: AC currently raised to 21 due to force screen.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 19, 2005)

*Thane, Rogue 1/Fighter 4 (LG), 41hp, AC 18*

"Ho! You will rue the day you crossed my path foul demon! In the name of all that is good and right in the world, *GO BACK TO WHENCE YOU CAME!!!*" 

Thane draws back and attepts to lop off something important (1d20+11=19). He connects! (1d10+4=6) though he doesn't do much damage (6).


----------



## Gideon (Jan 19, 2005)

*Phelen, 28/30 HP, 18/35 PP*

Phelen lashes out with his mind but is unable to bring forth the powerful emotions that fuel the true extend of his powers.  This beast has no choice to fight against us.

OOC:Mind Thrust (Will 15)


----------



## drdevoid (Jan 19, 2005)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric; AC:20*; 36/36 HP; remaining spells 2/1/3/1+d*

_*with the +2 deflection bonus from "Protection from Evil"_

Delmar will stick with defensively casting (Concentration +11, DC:17)  "Shield Other" (+1 resistance to saves, +1 deflection to AC, 1/2 hit point damage split with Delmar) on Thane then continuing to taunt the beast.

"Vile, Pathetic, Meesly Conjuration, have ye met yer match already now? I've seen bigger things come out of a horse's bum this morn. Are ya tellin' me that ya can't penetrate a simple preist's spell? My acolytes can cast this one, and I've got far worse ones for you believe meh. Why I've met Imps with more moxie than you! And, Laddy, green- green just isn't the color for ya, you ugly thing, you.

Delmar's Remaining Spells are:
*0 (DC:14)- Detect Magic, Guidance; *1 (DC:15)- Shield of Faith; *2 (DC:16)- Calm Emotions, Shield Other, Remove Paralysis; *3 (DC:17)- Dispel Magic, Searing Light (d)


----------



## Elocin (Jan 19, 2005)

*Liliana - Fighter 1/Warmage 4 (Spells Left 0-level/6, 1st/2, 2nd/0)*

Taking a 5' step back to B7 and casting Magic Missile at the creature I yell out, "Master Shabu we are a band of adventures sent to find/rescue you by Polixarchus!  We mean you no harm and we dispatched the foul demons that were below.  Please dismiss the creature you summoned so that we might talk to you."

Spell Resistance (1d20+4=14)

Magic Missile (1d4+4=8, 1d4+1=4)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Jan 24, 2005)

(Initiative, repost for reference)
Liliana 24
The Beast 22
Thane 21
Phelen 16
Sher Farhid 15
Delmar 13
Belok 9


Elocin shouts out "Master Shabu we are a band of adventures sent to find/rescue you by Polixarchus! We mean you no harm and we dispatched the foul demons that were below. Please dismiss the creature you summoned so that we might talk to you." She then casts. A pair of crackling bulbs of eldritch fire impact against the serpentine creature's oily flank. 

IThe creature coils away from Delmar and turns suddenly to strike at Thane, missing narrowly with it's sting and snapping at empty air. 

Thane shots "GO BACK TO WHENCE YOU CAME!!!" 
 and then draws back and attepts to lop off something important. He connects with a glancing slash. The creature seems frenzied now. 

Phelen tries to connect with his mind- This creature is alien and unworldly, and too slippery for his first attempt. Phelen's first mind thrust fails. 

The tiger that was Sher Farhid moves up and bites at a lashing length of tail, but misses. 

Delmar takes a second to cast on the defensive- 'Shield Other'. The beast turns and attempts to strike again, but Delmar's concentration  deftly avoids any attacks of opportunity from the creature. 

(Shield Other is now active on Thane). 

Belok moves up and lands a powerful blow  on the creature's slinky midsection, leaving a deadly gash. 

The creature turns to face Belok...


----------



## Elocin (Jan 24, 2005)

*Liliana - Fighter 1/Warmage 4 (Spells Left 0-level/6, 1st/1, 2nd/0) 36 HP*

As I Continue to shout out to Master Shabu thinking that old fool better start to listen to us before anything bad happens to my friends. "Master Shabu listen to me, we ARE NOT HERE to hurt you, in fact we are here to HELP YOU as our employer is worried about you.  He hired us to come out here to see if you were fine as the rugs you were enchanting are of great importance and he just wanted to make sure you were fine.  SO open this door now!!"  I wonder if another tactic might works against this pompous old fool, hmmm, maybe I should start insulting him and laughing that he has to run away from the likes of us, that he has to summon help from some other worldly plane to do his bidding because he doe snot have the power to do it himself.

A little smirk plays across my face as I think how best to insult him next as I prepare to cast my spell again to banish this beast back to where it came from.

Spell Resistance (1d20+4=24)

Magic Missile (1d4+4=6, 1d4+1=4)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2005)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Still marveling at Sher's transformation Belok focuses on the business at hand and slashes with his Glaive (1d20+8=18). Again he hits the target (2d8+6=11) though with less sucess. Perhaps the thing has taken note of him.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 25, 2005)

*Phelen, 17/35 PP, 28/30 HP*

Phelen just shrugs a little bit at his ineffectiveness.  _Maybe I'll just sit back and watch but shouldn't I help, I mean one of these people could get hurt and they've been good to me.  I probably wouldn't trust us either._  Somewhat half-heartedly Phelen throws another metal probe out towards the summoned beast.

OOC: Mind Thrust (Will DC 15)


----------



## drdevoid (Jan 25, 2005)

*Delmar, Dwarf Cleric; AC:20*; 36 HPs; Remaining Spells 2/1/2/1+d*

_*with the +2 deflection bonus from "Protection from Evil"_

Unsure of what use his "Calm Emotions" spell would be against the frenzied beast, Delmar aids Thanesuccessfully and continues to try and gain the attention of the conjured monster.

Delmar's Remaining Spells are:
*0 (DC:14)- Detect Magic, Guidance; *1 (DC:15)- Shield of Faith; *2 (DC:16)- Calm Emotions, Remove Paralysis; *3 (DC:17)- Dispel Magic, Searing Light (d)


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 25, 2005)

Sher keeps up close upon the creature attempting to bite its tail and use his increased bulk to grapple it to the ground so the others can get in their strikes.

He wonders if he should shift back to human form and call upon a Master Tactic


----------

